# India vs Pakistan, 3rd ODI, Delhi Jan 6, 2013



## Kompromat

Continue here.

Waiting for a white wash 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=442116109187652





Lo agyae

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mani2020

@Aeronaut 

itni jaldi kya ha bro abi sunday ko ha match


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Aeronaut said:


> Continue here.
> 
> Waiting for a *white wash*



You mean a green wash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pk_baloch

india will be fassh faash again


----------



## Kompromat

Mani2020 said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> itni jaldi kya ha bro abi sunday ko ha match




Intizaar ki intiha hogai thi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mani2020

Aeronaut said:


> Intizaar ki intiha hogai thi



enjoy the highlights till then mate .....


----------



## Hulk

We will lose the match too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

indianrabbit said:


> We will lose the match too.



dont be so pessimist


----------



## Abhishek_

both matches have been class entertainers. hoping for another good one 
i shall continue trying to host an HD stream.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

indianrabbit said:


> We will lose the match too.



You better give a proper fight before falling. The last match got a little boring midway, lol.

Anyways, best of luck..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

DRaisinHerald said:


> You better give a proper fight before falling. The last match got a little boring midway, lol.
> 
> Anyways, best of luck..



I am serious, cricket teams are built over time, currently we are having all non performers. All the good players are either retired or lost their prime.

Example 
Batsmen
Virender Sehwag, Gautam Gambhir, Suresh Raina (Good for nothing), Yuvraj Singh (not as good as he was before), Sachin is out.

Bowlers.
Zahir Khan, Munaf Patel, Ishant, Irfan all down the drain. (We are the worst nation when it comes to creating and preserving good fast bowlers).

I 100% agree with Wasim Akram. He says, India does not retain fast bowling talent.

So enjoy the failures.

You win by working hard, not by luck.

Dhoni had best team when he started, hardly did anything got all credit.
Now he has worst team, working hard getting nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

i just cant imagine if our players cant even beat this pakistani team what will happen when they would face england next week


----------



## Abhishek_

Voldemort said:


> i just cant imagine if our players cant even beat this pakistani team what will happen when they would face england next week


action replay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Voldemort said:


> i just cant imagine if our players cant even beat this pakistani team what will happen when they would face england next week



You are right, yeah, this Pakistan team!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

India need genuine fast bowlers. 
As Pakistan is considered, we need to replace Misbah with other Young player.


----------



## Areesh

Voldemort said:


> i just cant imagine if our players cant even beat this pakistani team what will happen when they would face england next week



This Pakistani team has also whitewashed English team earlier 2012 in UAE. So get your facts right and show more respect to THIS PAKISTANI TEAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Voldemort said:


> i just cant imagine if our players cant even beat this pakistani team what will happen when they would face england next week



Lol you are saying this as if england is lord of cricket..same england lost all tests againt pakistan in this year..your media was even blaming mushtaq for good bowling of monty and sawan..dhusmun pakistani ki dhari mein jeet ka tinka

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SHAMK9

A Raha Hai Pakistan...Ane Do....Now, Ja Raha Hai Pakistan Cup Lekar, Janne Do

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan will win this also Inshallah! dhoni will try best to escape humiliation!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Dhoni is having green nightmares.


----------



## Markus

A.Rafay said:


> Pakistan will win this also Inshallah! dhoni will try *best to escape humiliation*!



Dhoni is India's most successful captain and most importantly a World Cup winning captain.

He is man who leads from the front, he is not afraid of a stupid 3 match series.

Reserve those words for your own team.


----------



## Areesh

Markus said:


> Dhoni is India's most successful captain and most importantly a World Cup winning captain.
> 
> He is man who leads from the front, he is not afraid of a stupid 3 match series.
> 
> Reserve those words for your own team.



So you want to say Dhoni won't try to avoid humiliation of white wash. Cool. We don't have any issues with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HappinessMark!

indianrabbit said:


> We will lose the match too.




ALLAH pak ap ki yeh zoban mobarak kary, bro!!! thanx 
S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W InshALLLAH and AMEEN S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W
S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W Soma AMEEN ya rub-ul Alameen S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W

 Zindabad AMEEN!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

India look to restore some pride against Pakistan - Hindustan Times


----------



## HappinessMark!

Voldemort said:


> i just cant imagine if our players cant even beat this pakistani team what will happen when they would face england next week


no worries, bro---we will pray for INDIA by heart INSHALLAH and you will win with glory from ENGLAND, INSHALLAH!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Dhoni keeps calm amid defeats but Pakistan whitewash may be the end - Cricket - Sport - The Independent


----------



## Safriz




----------



## Pakistani sipahi

Dhoni is Playing his part excellently but he alone can't do anything there should be some contributions from others . 
Afridi and the smaller Akamal out makes pakistani Team look very good . 
I think India should give chance to that new boy opening for them in 20s what was his name . . . i forgot


----------



## JonAsad

Markus said:


> Dhoni is India's most successful captain and most importantly a World Cup winning captain.
> 
> He is man who leads from the front, he is not afraid of a stupid 3 match series.
> 
> *Reserve those words for your own team.*



izzat chali gai per akker nai gai- -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## curioususer

Please do us a favor by having your team smack ours black and blue. I don't mean figuratively.


----------



## Safriz

curioususer said:


> Please do us a favor by having your team smack ours black and blue. I don't mean figuratively.



I want Pakistan to win,so that its a total wipeout.
But it should be a difficult victory...so that the match remains thrilling all the way..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

curioususer said:


> Please do us a favor by having your team smack ours black and blue. I don't mean figuratively.



sirjee already done at eden gardens.
as far as tomorrow goes, the weather may play a huge role. pakistan record at kotla is not good.


----------



## Awesome

India will have a chance for this match as Pak would most likely sit one bowler and one batsman out.

Azhar Ali, Shoaib Malik, Either one of the 3 fast bowlers may be rested to try some new players.

Haris Sohail and Anwar Ali may get a shot.

But if Pakistan just replaces Azhar Ali with Umar Akmal, then it means we are truly going for the white wash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Send in Afridi...for lulz sake..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I spikes therefore I am

Every team having ups and down its nothing new , the same team snatch the world champion title from Australia wic got 3 consecutive world cup. This lose is just a set back , soon India will get into right track.


----------



## hunter_hunted

Voldemort said:


> i just cant imagine if our players cant even beat this pakistani team what will happen when they would face england next week



yeah THIS PAKISTANI TEAM smacked and dragged YOUR ALMIGHTY CHAMPIONS all over the ground. U still have to pay LAGAAN to English and u wanna play em again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

@Indians 

Your bowling is weak ...so why dont we make a deal ....send us dhoni and take away sohail tanveer from us .....we will be more than happy


----------



## Safriz

MS Dhoni should be rested as T20 captain, feels Zaheer Abbas - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## JonAsad

One question-

where is zaheer khan?- irfan pathan?- munaf patel?- and that heck of a slow swinger parveen kumar?-

i thought with them they had better bowling lineup now- than a decade ago-


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> One question-
> 
> where is zaheer khan?- irfan pathan?- munaf patel?- and that heck of a slow swinger parveen kumar?-
> 
> i thought with them they had better bowling lineup now- than a decade ago-



zaheer always had so much injury problems throughout his career and been hit by yet another, irfan pathan is too injured ....parveen kumar is replaced by a same kind of bowler in shape of b kumar ...both are heck similar bowlers so no loss on that end....and munaf patel is another medium pace ...doesnot look like to be a threatening bowler .... the major loss for them for me was of zaheer khan ...but again only one bowler cant make you win matches ...if you have other 3 who are not performing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

i guess the Pak-India matches are no more thrilling last match was also one sided


----------



## Safriz

Mr Javed said:


> i guess the Pak-India matches are no more thrilling last match was also one sided



Crying much?.......


----------



## Markus

JonAsad said:


> izzat chali gai per akker nai gai- -



Pakistani kahi ka 

Ek series kya jeet li, aasman mein ud raha hai.

Par theek hai, tumhari chhoti country hai, tum log ek series jeet ne khush ho jaate ho, hum Indians world cup jeet ne pe hi khush hote hain


----------



## Areesh

Markus said:


> Pakistani kahi ka
> 
> Ek series kya jeet li, aasman mein ud raha hai.
> 
> Par theek hai, tumhari chhoti country hai, tum log ek series jeet ne khush ho jaate ho, hum Indians world cup jeet ne pe hi khush hote hain



Pehlai choti series. Phir World cup. 

Koi baatnahi. Koi baat nahi. Samajhtai hain tumhari halat is waqt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Tomorrow better be an exciting match...not one sided...

I want javed miandad's epic sharjah cup sixer on last ball....type victory..


----------



## Markus

Areesh said:


> Pehlai choti series. Phir World cup.
> 
> Koi baatnahi. Koi baat nahi. Samajhtai hain tumhari halat is waqt.



Apart from world cup, beating australia in australia is the ultimate achievement, remaining all victories and defeats dont mean much.

One good victory against australia is equal to five good victories against teams like pakistan, south africa, englnd etc.


----------



## Areesh

Markus said:


> Apart from world cup, beating australia in australia is the ultimate achievement, remaining all victories and defeats dont mean much.
> 
> One good victory against australia is equal to five good victories against teams like pakistan, south africa, englnd etc.



You are the best since you don't beat Australia in Australia. In fact you get whitewashed against Australia. In fact not only Australia but to England also. 

Anyways best of luck to the third match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Areesh said:


> You are the best since you don't beat Australia in Australia. In fact you get whitewashed against Australia. In fact not only Australia but to England also.
> 
> Anyways best of luck to the third match.



Thats not correct, we have beaten australia in australia earlier. And currently, we are going thru a bad phase. I dont have much expectations for tomorrows match, pakistan are favorites, please accept my congratulations in advance.


----------



## nair

Abhi Hamara Wicket weak hein...... Jithna majha lootna hein loot lo....Hum bhi bohuth majhe loote then pehle..... Abhi aap ki baari hein..... Is baar mera sunday barbad nahin karoonga.... All the Best Pakistan!!!!!


----------



## Emmie

So Dhoni, most prolly, won't be captaining Indian side tomorrow!. Backache or forced out, I am for sure going to miss him in 3rd ODI.


----------



## Safriz

nair said:


> Abhi Hamara Wicket weak hein...... Jithna majha lootna hein loot lo....Hum bhi bohuth majhe loote then pehle..... Abhi aap ki baari hein..... Is baar mera sunday barbad nahin karoonga.... All the Best Pakistan!!!!!



Sunday barbaad kernay kay liey hota hai...


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> So Dhoni, most prolly, won't be captaining Indian side tomorrow!. Backache or forced out, I am for sure going to miss him in 3rd ODI.



Not Expected this from Dhoni Peedh dikha key ja raha hai


----------



## Safriz

arp2041 said:


> Not Expected this from Dhoni Peedh dikha key ja raha hai



He needs rest..
Next week he will be playing England...


----------



## JonAsad

Mani2020 said:


> zaheer always had so much injury problems throughout his career and been hit by yet another, irfan pathan is too injured ....parveen kumar is replaced by a same kind of bowler in shape of b kumar ...both are heck similar bowlers so no loss on that end....and munaf patel is another medium pace ...doesnot look like to be a threatening bowler .... the major loss for them for me was of zaheer khan ...but again only one bowler cant make you win matches ...if you have other 3 who are not performing



another one i remember a great depth bowler balaji- he was performing really well in 20/20s-



Markus said:


> Apart from world cup, beating australia in australia is the ultimate achievement, remaining all victories and defeats dont mean much.
> 
> One good victory against australia is equal to five good victories against teams like pakistan, south africa, englnd etc.



if a loss against Pakistan doesnt change any thing so a win against austrailia should change sh!t as well-

haha stay in your league indian- where Bangladesh should be your arch rival now- Lol-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

What happened to Pakistan premier league


----------



## Stealth

let me tell you one thing (Indian Friends)

IPL Destroy Indian Cricket.... Money Money Money... player like jadeja do do takay kay player 10 10 crore laykar kheel raha hain... they only play FOR OWNSELF... Look what Gavaskar and Imran Khan said after 2nd match... IPL Destroy Indian Cricket...

loook what Yuvraj did in 2 ODI ??? In T20 both time Yuvraj tried shot @ very first ball ... in ODI his physi like he will hit each and every ball....


----------



## naseem shah

i just cant understand the selection of indian team they keep on playing third class bowlers like chawla and they have a good bowler abdullah who plays for kkr


----------



## Amolthebest

Stealth said:


> let me tell you one thing (Indian Friends)
> 
> IPL Destroy Indian Cricket.... Money Money Money... player like jadeja do do takay kay player 10 10 crore laykar kheel raha hain... they only play FOR OWNSELF... Look what Gavaskar and Imran Khan said after 2nd match... IPL Destroy Indian Cricket...
> 
> loook what Yuvraj did in 2 ODI ??? In T20 both time Yuvraj tried shot @ very first ball ... in ODI his physi like he will hit each and every ball....



In some extent you are right. But starting IPL was BCCI's half hearted decision. after formation of ICL if BCCI didnt start IPL 75% of world players could announce the retirement and joined ICL. so iPL is the reason why still world cricket is alive. believe it or not.


----------



## WAQAS119

indianrabbit said:


> We will lose the match too.



InshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## funtoosh

yaar band karo ye topic. its irrelevant


----------



## ice_man

i hope pakistan rests all the players and plays the bench guys in the final game! would be good for them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Is Umer Amin among the guys sitting on the bench?


----------



## asad71

indianrabbit said:


> I am serious, cricket teams are built over time, currently we are having all non performers. All the good players are either retired or lost their prime.
> 
> Example
> Batsmen
> Virender Sehwag, Gautam Gambhir, Suresh Raina (Good for nothing), Yuvraj Singh (not as good as he was before), Sachin is out.
> 
> Bowlers.
> Zahir Khan, Munaf Patel, Ishant, Irfan all down the drain. (We are the worst nation when it comes to creating and preserving good fast bowlers).
> 
> I 100% agree with Wasim Akram. He says, India does not retain fast bowling talent.
> 
> So enjoy the failures.
> 
> You win by working hard, not by luck.
> 
> Dhoni had best team when he started, hardly did anything got all credit.
> Now he has worst team, working hard getting nothing.



Yap, you do have a weak team at the moment.


----------



## Emmie

arp2041 said:


> Not Expected this from Dhoni Peedh dikha key ja raha hai



Bhai aap logoon ne us ka saans laina mohal kiya howa, bechara merta kya na kerta! 



asad71 said:


> Yap, you do have a weak team at the moment.



Team India is jaded not weak.


----------



## JonAsad

No muslim players in indian team thats what happens- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

JonAsad said:


> No muslim players in indian team thats what happens- -



You serious? i like to think that you are joking.


----------



## A.Rafay

Pavilion Ka rasta Us taraf!!!






Gautam !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Aeronaut said:


> Continue here.
> 
> Waiting for a white wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=442116109187652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo agyae

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Chalo bhai Ham cup lekar ja rahen hain!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Amolthebest said:


> You serious? i like to think that you are joking.



I am serious- there was no muslim player in indian cricket team vs Pak-


----------



## Amolthebest

A.Rafay said:


> Chalo bhai Ham cup lekar ja rahen hain!!



Chalo. Tum bhi kya yaad rakhoge. Hum world cup pe hi khushi maan lete hai


----------



## wakapdf

I have a feeling that this final match would be a stunner. Since its the final Indo-Pak showdown. We are in for drama, bromance and lots and lots of sledging. Both teams would bring their big guns so they can go out with a BANG! CANT WAIT!


----------



## Meengla

Those who are saying 'this Pakistan team' to compare Pak with Englad should know that Pakistani team is much better suited for matches in the subcontinent than England is. What we have in the Pak team right now is perhaps the most lethal bowling attack in the world of ODI cricket in the world, especially when factor in Hafeez and Shoaib Malik who can also score runs and bowl well.

For the 3rd ODI... Pak should experiment a bit. Either Mizbah or Azhar may be replaced with Umar Akmal. Bring in Afridi (yes) in place of, say, M. Irfan; the latter is a good bowler but Afridi is also a good bowler and now, with not too much pressure, can really take the game away from India in 5-7 overs.

*So wishing and praying for a 3-0!!! Make history Green Shirts!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Emmie

This guy must replace Azhar Ali in tomorrow's match.







*Haris Sohail*

Batting style Left handed



> *First-class Career *
> 
> Matches: 53
> Inns: 80
> N - out: 10
> Runs: 3693
> HS: 211*
> Ave: 52.75
> 100:11
> 50: 22

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Markus said:


> Dhoni is India's most successful captain and most importantly a World Cup winning captain.
> 
> He is man who leads from the front, he is not afraid of a stupid 3 match series.
> 
> Reserve those words for your own team.


Is he your known?You got too emotional.
Dhoni is nothing but a selfish player with obsolete captaincy skills that will take the team no where.


----------



## Emmie

My team for 3rd ODI.

Nasir Jamshed
Muhammad Hafiz
Haris Sohail (batting order can be adjusted)
Younus Khan
Umar Akmal (WK)
Misbah (Don't like him in the team altho)
Shoaib Malik
Umar Gul
Junaid Khan
Wahab Riaz/Anwar Ali
Saeed Ajmal


----------



## Amolthebest

Musa_Jutt said:


> Dhoni was doubtful about 3rd one day match...
> 
> This is really shameful for Indian...



Whats shameful in that


----------



## Awesome

IMO if Dhoni misses out the match then its most likely his hand has been forced. But till now hes saying that he will only miss out the WK role. So lets not add mirch masala to it.

So Karthik is definitely in, either way.

Now if Dhoni doesn't go, would Sehwag go or Gambhir? Or Raina?

I think two out of the four names above would sit out and Karthik and Rahane would definitely be in.

Still I just see a lot of talk about removing and putting in Batsmen...

What about bowlers? I think Ishant and Dinda both have been weak, but I don't see another fast bowler in the Indian squad. They should have at least kept Irfan Pathan and Zaheer in the squad.

World Cup winning players should not be left out at least as options. Just picture it... Dinda + Ishant vs Pathan + Zaheer? No contest.


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

India is gonna win tomorrow .


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> another one i remember a great depth bowler balaji- he was performing really well in 20/20s-



yeah he was introduced in 2003-4 when idnia toured Pakistan , was very successful but then when Pakistan visited india 2004-5 he got smacked all over the part after that he never get back to the track but IPL again introduced him ,bowling good in t20 but the problem is same as many others....very low on pace and once the new ball gets older he becomes very less effective like kumars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Mehh who cares...lost interest in cricket long back.


----------



## Safriz

KS said:


> Mehh who cares...lost interest in cricket long back.



Grapes are sour

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

Safriz said:


> Grapes are sour



Whatever...


----------



## Amolthebest

Safriz said:


> Grapes are sour



We won 20-20 world cup.
We won world cup second time
We were first ranked team in taste cricket for one year.

Apart from that we ruled the cricket out of the feld.

And grapes are our for us. I really dont mind these statements come from Aussies or british. But from Pakistanis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Amolthebest said:


> We won 20-20 world cup.
> We won world cup second time
> We were first ranked team in *taste cricket* for one year.
> Apart from that we ruled the cricket out of the feld.
> And grapes are our for us. I really dont mind these statements come from Aussies or british. But from Pakistanis?


I love Taste Cricket. I make centuries every now and them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

If Pakistan wins tomorrow's match, that will make at-least one Indian Player go home for good. 

I have been watching Apprentice UK, sir Sugar's decisions and the way he evaluates players in his games. If Team India would sit before him for the judgement, DHONI will be the first person to go. Sugar tolerates bad decisions but never allows a deceitful figure in his team and in 2nd ODI - DHONI SAVED HIMSELF BELIEVING THAT OKAY INDIA HAS LOST, LET ME SAVE MY *** NOW. and this is where he seizes to be the captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Safriz said:


> Grapes are sour



Phenyl is Deadly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Amolthebest said:


> We won 20-20 world cup.
> We won world cup second time
> We were first ranked team in taste cricket for one year.
> 
> Apart from that we ruled the cricket out of the feld.
> 
> And grapes are our for us. I really dont mind these statements come from Aussies or british. But from Pakistanis?



we won the 50 over worldcup
we won t20 wcup 
we are the only team that reached semi-finals of every t-20 wcup 
we are the only team that clean swept aus in aus in odi series 
we have 71-48 in our favor in odis against india 
we have 12-9 in our favor in tests against india
we clean swept england 3-0 in test series when they were high beating aus ,that happened after 35 or more years that any team clean swept england in test matches
in bilateral series against india we have won 12 while india just five 
In a series involving other teams along india we won 11 while india won just 4
 look who is talking

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Amolthebest

Mani2020 said:


> we won the 50 over worldcup
> we won t20 wcup
> we are the only team that reached semi-finals of every t-20 wcup
> we are the only team that clean swept aus in aus in odi series
> we have 71-48 in our favor in odis against india
> we have 12-9 in our favor in tests against india
> we clean swept england 3-0 in test series when they were high beating aus ,that happened after 35 or more years that any team clean swept england in test matches
> in bilateral series against india we have won 12 while india just five
> 
> look who is talking



You won one day world cup how many times. only once. We two times.
Both teams won 20-20 world cup one time. Fair enugh.
We ruled taste cricket for one year as no.1 . You are the worst players of most imp. format of game.

We have tremendious record aginst you in most important stage of the game.World cups.

And apart from that we are ruling this game off the field. Even Auusies, british are our secondaries. I dont think pakistan can rule the game with financial might. And yes. . Every team in the world and every great player wants to play in world capital of cricket India. I dont think even BD is touring Pakistan. Hope one day Pakistan Cricket will compete with IPl


----------



## mylovepakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

KS said:


> Mehh who cares...lost interest in cricket long back.



"Long back" must be less than a week in duration! People who have no interest in cricket don't visit cricket related threads, don't even share their views! But I believe you are an exception!


@Amolthebest, buddy what is _taste cricket_? A new format or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Emmie said:


> "Long back" must be less than a week in duration! People who have no interest in cricket don't visit cricket related threads, don't even share their views! But I believe you are an exception!



Ofcourse..two ODIs, one T-20 and test matches have happened..get my one post from all those threads..


----------



## Mani2020

Amolthebest said:


> You won one day world cup how many times. only once. We two times.
> Both teams won 20-20 world cup one time. Fair enugh.
> *We ruled taste cricket for one year as no.1 . You are the worst players of most imp. format of game.*
> 
> We have tremendious record aginst you in most important stage of the game.World cups.
> 
> *And apart from that we are ruling this game off the field. Even Auusies, british are our secondaries*. I dont think pakistan can rule the game with financial might. And yes. . Every team in the world and every great player wants to play in world capital of cricket India. I dont think even BD is touring Pakistan. *Hope one day Pakistan Cricket will compete with IPl*



hhahah you are no 5 in test ranking while Pak at no 4 



btw we are worst players in test cricket thats why we still have upper hand on you with 12-9 and ruffled the englis team in recent test series , how lame of you 

because they know how easily they can ruffle you in all formats ....

the same format that ruin your players now they are more into money making than playing for the national team 

and dont worry about us its nothing cricket was banned in south africa for 25 years or so but now look at them ..... even your board managed many events there including champions league and ipl ...so dont worry about us better worry about your team which has bowlers who cant beat even their women counterparts in bowling speed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil khan

Amolthebest said:


> You won one day world cup how many times. only once. We two times.
> Both teams won 20-20 world cup one time. Fair enugh.
> We ruled taste cricket for one year as no.1 . You are the worst players of most imp. format of game.
> 
> We have tremendious record aginst you in most important stage of the game.World cups.
> 
> And apart from that we are ruling this game off the field. Even Auusies, british are our secondaries. I dont think pakistan can rule the game with financial might. And yes. . Every team in the world and every great player wants to play in world capital of cricket India. I dont think even BD is touring Pakistan. Hope one day Pakistan Cricket will compete with IPl



Its amazing how you can can declare our players worst in Test cricket while we have beaten you in 12 test matches with respect to 9....And guess what your IPL has started showing the wonderful results......with all the stroke players who just can't stay on the pitch for the longer period of time, unlike Dravid, Laxman, Sachin. Pakistan cricket will always produce world class genuine fast bowlers which your tremendous financial assets, billions of rupees of investment is unable to produce....So don't compare Pakistan cricket with your pathetic IPL. I feel totally sorry for your ignorance and pathetic approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amolthebest

Mani2020 said:


> hhahah you are no 5 in test ranking while Pak at no 4
> 
> 
> 
> btw we are worst players in test cricket thats why we still have upper hand on you with 12-9 and ruffled the englis team in recent test series , how lame of you
> 
> because they know how easily they can ruffle you in all formats ....
> 
> the same format that ruin your players now they are more into money making than playing for the national team
> 
> and dont worry about us its nothing cricket was banned in south africa for 25 years or so but now look at them ..... even your board managed many events there including champions league and ipl ...so dont worry about us better worry about your team which has bowlers who cant beat even their women counterparts in bowling speed


 We ruled test cricket for one year with one no. ranking. Pakistan couldn't achieve that?


----------



## Emmie

KS said:


> Ofcourse..two ODIs, one T-20 and test matches have happened..get my one post from all those threads..



Why should I search one? You may be genuine, my point is why would people post their views about something they are least interested in!


----------



## Amolthebest

Rahil khan said:


> Its amazing how you can can declare our players worst in Test cricket while we have beaten you in 12 test matches with respect to 9....And guess what your IPL has started showing the wonderful results......with all the stroke players who just can't stay on the pitch for the longer period of time, unlike Dravid, Laxman, Sachin. Pakistan cricket will always produce world class genuine fast bowlers which your tremendous financial assets, billions of rupees of investment is unable to produce....So don't compare Pakistan cricket with your pathetic IPL. I feel totally sorry for your ignorance and pathetic approach.



Its your excuse to not rule world cricket off field. I will give you million dollar advice. try to bring China in cricket. as usual they will fight this war too for you



Rahil khan said:


> Its amazing how you can can declare our players worst in Test cricket while we have beaten you in 12 test matches with respect to 9....And guess what your IPL has started showing the wonderful results......with all the stroke players who just can't stay on the pitch for the longer period of time, unlike Dravid, Laxman, Sachin. Pakistan cricket will always produce world class genuine fast bowlers which your tremendous financial assets, billions of rupees of investment is unable to produce....So don't compare Pakistan cricket with your pathetic IPL. I feel totally sorry for your ignorance and pathetic approach.



Dont compare yourself with SA. neither you have test caliber player nor you have financial might to influence the game. First try to arrange a BD tour of pakistan. that should be your biggest task


----------



## agamdilawari

Going to watch it live in stadium...hopefully TI won't disappoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

Amolthebest said:


> Its your excuse to not rule world cricket off field. I will give you million dollar advice. try to bring China in cricket. as usual they will fight this war too for you



Its not an excuse.....its the reality which is slapping your cricketing face since your nation has started playing cricket........China can perfectly beat your a## without entering into the cricketing world. So just chill 



Amolthebest said:


> Dont compare yourself with SA. neither you have test caliber player nor you have financial might to influence the game. First try to arrange a BD tour of pakistan. that should be your biggest task



Sure you are drunk....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Emmie

@ Pakistani members: Please don't feed the troll.


----------



## Amolthebest

Rahil khan said:


> Its not an excuse.....its the reality which is slapping your cricketing face since your nation has started playing cricket........China can perfectly beat your a## without entering into the cricketing world. So just chill
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you are drunk....


 
It seems my comment regarding cancellation of BD tour Pakistan has hurt you. I feel sorry but it couldnt change the fact. Right? Its very clear that you accepted that you are no match to India when it comes to rule the game off the field. And your bet on China to counter India in cricket. Its very funny as well as sad. my sympathies.


----------



## Rahil khan

Amolthebest said:


> It seems my comment regarding cancellation of BD tour Pakistan has hurt you. I feel sorry but it couldnt change the fact. Right? Its very clear that you accepted that you are no match to India when it comes to rule the game off the field. And your bet on China to counter India in cricket. Its very funny as well as sad. my sympathies.



We don't give a **** about the cancellation of BD tour to Pakistan as long as Pakistani team will continue to beat India in India again and again......... As i have already told you earlier that your financial might along with your garbage machine named IPL has already started showing results in Indian cricket.........so congrats in advance....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

No doubt, we will win 3rd ODI with huge margin. Our fragile batting can give tough time to the club level bowling attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

arp2041 said:


> Phenyl is Deadly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

sorry to know in advance dat India will again lose tommrw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

^^ Trollmellow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Amolthebest said:


> We ruled test cricket for one year with one no. ranking. Pakistan couldn't achieve that?



kiddo we achieved that go to cricket history ....at the moment you are acting like a frustrated sissy ...who is just finding his ways to remove his frustration and satisfy his ego...after one claim being refuted you put another then another and continuing your ranting 

Go learn the history of cricket then come back and talk with proofs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awesome

agamdilawari said:


> Going to watch it live in stadium...hopefully TI won't disappoint.



Hold up a PDF banner and lets all try to spot you!

I would like both sides to just calm down a bit. Its just a game, enjoy the game, not the dramay baazi. One side has to win, one has to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

Asim Aquil said:


> Hold up a PDF banner and lets all try to spot you!
> 
> I would like both sides to just calm down a bit. Its just a game, enjoy the game, not the dramay baazi. One side has to win, one has to lose.



change the avator man its too damn serious ....nobody will gona argue with you seeing your avator ...bashing a head for the arguers with those muscles ...hulk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

@Amolthebest 

You should thank that the proposed quadrennial tournament with the four best-performing nations to meet in semi-finals and a final in 2013 by haroon logart is delayed to 2017 otherwise your team would have been sitting outside seeing Pakistan playing the championship along with other 3 teams ...how miserable that would have been for a egoist like you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Amolthebest said:


> It seems my comment regarding cancellation of BD tour Pakistan has hurt you. I feel sorry but it couldnt change the fact. Right? Its very clear that you accepted that you are no match to India when it comes to rule the game off the field. And your bet on China to counter India in cricket. Its very funny as well as sad. my sympathies.



O bhai you can rule the game off the field as much as you want- as long as on the field we kick your a55 so badly that the captain who won you the world cup is now being ridiculed like a terrorist in your country- its fine with us-

Enjoy your superiority off the field and keep bragging- try to find fast bowlers for a change if that helps- -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wakapdf

agamdilawari said:


> Going to watch it live in stadium...hopefully TI won't disappoint.



Hold a PDF BANNER! The number of members would sky rocket! from 47k to 1 million. Since Pak vs Ind is watched by 1 billion people, so even if 1% signs up, PDF would be flooded. This would be the best way to troll mods and give them a run for their money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Amolthebest said:


> We ruled test cricket for one year with one no. ranking. Pakistan couldn't achieve that?



You might have been number one team for some time but it is Pakistan who is far better than India in test cricket in terms of Win/Loss ratio. We are ahead in test cricket and that too since decades. Don't believe it. Check this from Cricinfo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Ladai shuru ho gayi kya ?
@Mani2020 Bhai kal yaad dila dena. Mention kar dena main aa jaunga thread pe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Ladai shuru ho gayi kya ?
> @Mani2020 Bhai kal yaad dila dena. Mention kar dena main aa jaunga thread pe.



haha ab yeh wakt agaya snaky k you will need to get reminded about a Pak india match 

@Areesh 

dont worry mate he has enough doze for today...let him have sleeping pills to get a good nice sleep....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> haha ab yeh wakt agaya snaky k you will need to get reminded about a Pak india match
> 
> @Areesh
> 
> dont worry mate he has enough doze for today...let him have sleeping pills to get a good nice sleep....



Yeah I know. Was just giving him a reality check. Hopefully take it. 

Lol at India's record. Just above New Zealand, Zimbabwe and BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

@Mani2020 Main match nahin dekhta.  Even WC 2011 ka ek bhi match nahin dekha. YT par bus highlights dekhe the. Mujhe to yahan bakar karne main majaa aata hai. Isliye yaad dila dena.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> @Mani2020 Main match nahin dekhta.  Even WC 2011 ka ek bhi match nahin dekha. YT par bus highlights dekhe the. Mujhe to yahan bakar karne main majaa aata hai. Isliye yaad dila dena.



haha ic liye tumhari manhoosi nahi parti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> Yeah I know. Was just giving him a reality check. Hopefully take it.
> Lol at India's record. Just above New Zealand, Zimbabwe and BD.


Bhai mere overall figure to dikha rahe ho, ye bhool gaye ki Indian ne 1932 se start kar diya tha khelna, Pakistan ka record to 52 is start hota hai.

India ne match bhi jyada khelen hain aapse. Aur peak game ka kab aaya tha ye bhi dekho. West Indies India is upar hai. Because of past records. England ke matches dekho. Shuru main khoob jeete isliye hi to ratio upar hai.

Statistics agar dhang se analyze nahin kiya jaaye to koi kuch bhi conclusion nikal sakta hai.



Mani2020 said:


> haha ic liye tumhari manhoosi nahi parti


Abe dekhta hun to haarne lagti hai. Kambakhat dekhna band kiya to bhi haarti hai. To socha time hi kyun waste karo. Kaam karte karte, PDF kar lo aur scsore dekh lo Cricinfo pe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> Bhai mere overall figure to dikha rahe ho, ye bhool gaye ki Indian ne 1932 se start kar diya tha khelna, Pakistan ka record to 52 is start hota hai.
> 
> India ne match bhi jyada khelen hain aapse. Aur peak game ka kab aaya tha ye bhi dekho. West Indies India is upar hai. Because of past records. England ke matches dekho. Shuru main khoob jeete isliye hi to ration upar hai.
> 
> Statistics agar dhang se analyze nahin kiya jaaye to koi kuch bhi conclusion nikal sakta hai.



Agar yeh baat hai to yeh daikho. Last 30 years sai kaun ziada acha hai test Cricket main. 







Again Pakistan is ahead of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

@Areesh India ne test jyada khelen hain, Batting avg. 3 points se jyada hai. Bhai sahab, opposition bhi matter karta hai. Jab India ek saal top pe tha tab opposition bh dekho. 

Yaar koi ise statistics aur usse conclusion kaise nikalte hain woh sikhao.


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> @Areesh India ne test jyada khelen hain, Batting avg. 3 points se jyada hai. Bhai sahab, opposition bhi matter karta hai. jab India ek saal top pe tha tab opposition bh dekho.
> 
> Yaar koi ise statistics aur usse conclusion kaise nikalte hain woh sikhao.



Bhai South Africa nai to sirf 191 match khailai hain. Khud daikh lo woh kahan hain. Anyways. ab tum nai reality nahi maani to na maano. Being a neighbor hamara kaam tha aap ko sach batana.

ODI ka bhi record dikha sakta hoon. But it is useless since you are not going to accept it. So leave it.


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> @Areesh India ne test jyada khelen hain, Batting avg. 3 points se jyada hai. Bhai sahab, opposition bhi matter karta hai. Jab India ek saal top pe tha tab opposition bh dekho.
> 
> Yaar koi ise statistics aur usse conclusion kaise nikalte hain woh sikhao.



*Win to loss ratio* per based hay woh chart, number of games played per nahi! Win to loss ratio, now make a conclusion. Chal chor, head to head dekh lay!

Total numbers of test: 59
Won by India: 9
Won by Pakistan: 12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> Bhai South Africa nai to sirf 191 match khailai hain. Khud daikh lo woh kahan hain. Anyways. ab tum nai reality nahi maani to na maano. Being a neighbor hamara kaam tha aap ko sach batana.
> ODI ka bhi record dikha sakta hoon. But it is useless since you are not going to accept it. So leave it.


Tum to naraz ho gaye. I know Pakistan India se jyada match jeeta hai between the two. That would have been a better comparison. 

Overall comparison alag matter karta hai. Pakistan ne kitne ODI khele is saal aur India ne kitne, kiske against etc. etc.

All I am telling that it would be better if you compare India vs Pakistan, not overall. And I know Pakistan is ahead in matches between our two nations. 

Samjh gaye ?



Emmie said:


> Win to lose ratio per based hay woh chart, number of games played per nahi! Chal chor, head to head dekh lay!
> Total numbers of test: 59
> Won by India: 9
> Won by Pakistan: 12


Mera comment pad ab. Already said Pakistan has won more Tests and ODIs in matches against each other. Comparing head to head is better reflection.

Tum bhi un Indians ki tarah ho jo baat poori hi nahin sunte na samjhte.


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> Tum to naraz ho gaye. I know Pakistan India se jyada match jeeta hai between the two. That would have been a better comparison.
> 
> Overall comparison alag matter karta hai. Pakistan ne kitne ODI khele is saal aur India ne kitne, kiske against etc. etc.
> 
> All I am telling that it would be better if you compare India vs Pakistan, not overall. And I know Pakistan is ahead in matches between our two nations.
> 
> Samjh gaye ?



Haan samajh gaya. Laikin aap samajhna nahi chahtai to kia kar saktai hain. Stats to yehi kehtai hain kai Pakistan is better even in overall Cricket than India. 

Anyways head to head maan lia aap nai. Yehi boaht abhi kai lye. Ho sakta hai kal kai match kai baad overall bhi maan jao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> Haan samajh gaya. Laikin aap samajhna nahi chahtai to kia kar saktai hain. Stats to yehi kehtai hain kai Pakistan is better even in overall Cricket than India.
> 
> Anyways head to head maan lia aap nai. Yehi boaht abhi kai lye. Ho sakta hai kal kai match kai baad overall bhi maan jao./QUOTE]That's why I don't like Pakistan winning. Do match jet gaye aur ab pages par pages.
> 
> Tum jeete hum haare.
> 
> Overall kaun better hai 2011 main dekh liya tha.


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Mera comment pad ab. Already said Pakistan has won more Tests and ODIs in matches against each other. Comparing head to head is better reflection.
> 
> Tum bhi un Indians ki tarah ho jo baat poori hi nahin sunte na samjhte.



Kash mein Sadhu sanyasi hotta jo baat honay ya kehnay see pehle he baat to jaan jata...  Comment ab jab aya he baad mein tau mein isse apni post type kerne see pehlay kese perh laita

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> Areesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haan samajh gaya. Laikin aap samajhna nahi chahtai to kia kar saktai hain. Stats to yehi kehtai hain kai Pakistan is better even in overall Cricket than India.
> 
> Anyways head to head maan lia aap nai. Yehi boaht abhi kai lye. Ho sakta hai kal kai match kai baad overall bhi maan jao./QUOTE]That's why I don't like Pakistan winning. Do match jet gaye aur ab pages par pages.
> 
> Tum jeete hum haare.
> 
> Overall kaun better hai 2011 main dekh liya tha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aur hum nai daikh lia 2012 main kaun behtar tha. Aur ab 2013 main bhi kia ho raha hai.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Emmie said:


> Kash mein Sadhu sanyasi hotta jo baat honay ya kehnay see pehle he baat to jaan jata...  Comment ab jab aya he baad mein tau mein isse apni post type kerne see pehlay kese perh laita


O Yeah. Finally one conversion started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

@Areesh, buddy nothing wrong with stats you shared.. Chart clearly mentions teams are ordered by their win to loss ratios. What @karait is referring to is rating system, that is different. At this point in time Pakistan rating is better than Indian in test cricket.
Yeah, India remained number 1 for quite some time.



KRAIT said:


> O Yeah. Finally one conversion started.



Hey, app India mein kiss city mein hotay ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Emmie said:


> @Areesh, buddy nothing wrong with stats you shared.. Chart clearly mentions teams are ordered by their win to loss ratios. What @karait is referring to is rating system, that is different. At this point in time Pakistan rating is better than Indian in test cricket.
> Yeah, India remained number 1 for quite some time.



Got his point. Even though Win/loss ratio are a better representation of a team's performance since they are based on team's performance in decades not just one or two matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> KRAIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aur hum nai daikh lia 2012 main kaun behtar tha. Aur ab 2013 main bhi kia ho raha hai.
> 
> 
> 
> Girte han maidan main Shahsawar jameen par, woh tifl kya gire jo ghutno ke bal chale.
> 
> Kidding. All the best for today's match. Hope India loses so that we can kick Fletcher and idiot players.
> 
> 
> 
> Emmie said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Areesh, buddy nothing wrong with stats you shared.. Chart clearly mentions teams are ordered by their win to loss ratios. What @karait is referring to is rating system, that is different. At this point in time Pakistan rating is better than Indian in test cricket.
> Yeah, India remained number 1 for quite some time.
> Hey, app India mein kiss city mein hotay ho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for explaining my point.
> 
> Pink City.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Areesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girte han maidan main Shahsawar jameen par, woh tifl kya gire jo ghutno ke bal chale.
> 
> Kidding. All the best for today's match. Hope India loses so that we can kick Fletcher and idiot players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tifl pata hay na kise kehtein hein? Wiase shair ghalt likha hay apne.
> 
> 
> 
> KRAIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Areesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girte han maidan main Shahsawar jameen par, woh tifl kya gire jo ghutno ke bal chale.
> 
> Kidding. All the best for today's match. Hope India loses so that we can kick Fletcher and idiot players.
> 
> Thank you for explaining my point.
> 
> Pink City.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asaan bhasha mein batao
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KRAIT

Emmie said:


> KRAIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tifl pata hay na kise kehtein hein? Wiase shair ghalt likha hay apne.
> 
> 
> KRAIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asaan bhasha mein batao
> 
> 
> 
> Haan yaar....bhool gaya main.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Emmie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRAIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tifl pata hay na kise kehtein hein? Wiase shair ghalt likha hay apne.
> Haan yaar....bhool gaya main.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tifl means toddler/infant.... Wiase kafi logon ko sahi yad nahi pura shair.
> 
> Asaan bhasha matlab, pink city?
> 
> So @Safriz, bro revenge has been served! Your predictions about next match?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Areesh

Pink city means jaipur.

Jaipur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

@Emmie , le @Areesh tujhse jyada fast hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> @Emmie , le @Areesh tujhse jyada fast hai.



Wow! tau kab padharein taray des?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> @Emmie , le @Areesh tujhse jyada fast hai.



main to hoon hi fast. Ask Indian trolls for further info.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> main to hoon hi fast. Ask Indian trolls for further info.


Chal chal, thodi taarf kar di to maathe pe chad gaya. 

Neeche aa, Emmie se fast to koi bhi ho le. 



Emmie said:


> Wow! tau kab padharein taray des?


Kabhi bhi aa jao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

KRAIT said:


> Areesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girte han maidan main Shahsawar jameen par, woh tifl kya gire jo ghutno ke bal chale.
> 
> Kidding. All the best for today's match. Hope India loses so that we can kick Fletcher and idiot players.
> 
> Thank you for explaining my point.
> 
> Pink City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *zameen par
Click to expand...


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> Chal chal, thodi taarf kar di to maathe pe chad gaya.
> 
> Neeche aa, Emmie se fast to koi bhi ho le.
> 
> 
> Kabhi bhi aa jao.



Waisai tum Pakistan kai kafi qareeb ho. Abhi sai west ki taraf chalna start kardo. Pakistan jald hi puhanch jao gai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

KRAIT said:


> Chal chal, thodi taarf kar di to maathe pe chad gaya.
> 
> Neeche aa, Emmie se fast to koi bhi ho le.
> 
> 
> Kabhi bhi aa jao.



does thori make sense or thodi?


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> Waisai tum Pakistan kai kafi qareeb ho. Abhi sai west ki taraf chalna start kardo. Pakistan jald hi puhanch jao gai.


My father is posted near border. Have lived in districts near Pakistan border.



mafiya said:


> *zameen par


Haan bhai maaf kar de. Galti ho gayi.


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Chal chal, thodi taarf kar di to maathe pe chad gaya.
> 
> Neeche aa,* Emmie se fast to koi bhi ho le.*
> 
> 
> Kabhi bhi aa jao.



Woh kehte hein na _slow and steady wins the race_. Kuch aisa he hay!

Chall theek adress bata! Sath wali state mein he hay, konsa ziada door hay...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> My father is posted near border. Have lived in districts near Pakistan border.



Great. Phir to tumhain aur asani hogi border cross karnai main.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

@India

Buri Nazar Waale, Tera Muh Kala

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> Great. Phir to tumhain aur asani hogi border cross karnai main.


Bhai kaafi heavily guarded border hai. 

BSF bhi khatanaak log hain. Dad tells me, many of the officers are his friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> Bhai kaafi heavily guarded border hai.
> 
> BSF bhi khatanaak log hain. Dad tells me, many of the officers are his friends.



Kia faida friends honai ka agar banda borde rbhi cross na kar sakai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Areesh said:


> Great. Phir to tumhain aur asani hogi border cross karnai main.



Iraday theek nahi maloom hotay apke, larki ko bhagana achi baat nahi...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> Kia faida friends honai ka agar banda borde rbhi cross na kar sakai.


Something are out of questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

@KRAIT is funny



> Girte han maidan main Shahsawar jameen par, woh tifl kya gire jo ghutno ke bal chale.


teri hindi to hamare urdu ka beda ghark ker de ge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

darkinsky said:


> @KRAIT is funny
> 
> Teri hindi to hamare urdu ka beda ghark ker de ge



Are haan, maan li galti. Ab khaayega kya mujhe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isro2222

Horrible comments from pakistanis.... But indians here getting taste of their own medicine.... When pakistan lost india in t20 world cup and world cup than indians did same thing what pakistanis doing here.... Making fun.... What goes around comes around. Its Karma.... i hope people knows how karma hit back.... Btw indian cricket team been beaten by aus, england, shirlanka, pakistan etc etc recent times. So pakistanis shouldnt think they rule cricket.... Right now even high school team can beat india as its old team with players who resist taking retirment.... Pakistan should enjoy when they beat team in form like South africa, Aus and uk.... Beating india in just two matchs wont prove anything.... Specialy when first match was close and pak took whole 48 overs to score just 228 runs.... in test pak beaten uk but i hope people remember that uk white wash pakistan in ODI just after that.... people should stop making fun here.... Indians and pakistanis on PDF doesnt know law of universe. Karma will get every each of u who bashing other people. Today u laugh.... Tomarrow u cry.... i hope atleast indians here on PDF understands it....


----------



## viper1972

isro2222 said:


> Horrible comments from pakistanis.... But indians here getting taste of their own medicine.... When pakistan lost india in t20 world cup and world cup than indians did same thing what pakistanis doing here.... Making fun.... What goes around comes around. Its Karma.... i hope people knows how karma hit back.... Btw indian cricket team been beaten by aus, england, shirlanka, pakistan etc etc recent times. So pakistanis shouldnt think they rule cricket.... Right now even high school team can beat india as its old team with players who resist taking retirment.... Pakistan should enjoy when they beat team in form like South africa, Aus and uk.... Beating india in just two matchs wont prove anything.... Specialy when first match was close and pak took whole 48 overs to score just 228 runs.... in test pak beaten uk but i hope people remember that uk white wash pakistan in ODI just after that.... people should stop making fun here.... Indians and pakistanis on PDF doesnt know law of universe. Karma will get every each of u who bashing other people. Today u laugh.... Tomarrow u cry.... i hope atleast indians here on PDF understands it....[/QUOT
> 
> it is in PDF both side can show emotions where else we can have fun with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Dhoni 13 kia ho ga 2 hazaar 13 mein 






*
Dhoni doubtful for third Pakistan ODI*

MS Dhoni's participation in the final ODI against Pakistan is in doubt after he complained of soreness in his back during practice at the Kotla in Delhi. Wicketkeeper-batsman Dinesh Karthik has been called up as back-up for the Indian captain.

"If at all somebody is doubtful, it's me," Dhoni said when asked about the absence of Yuvraj Singh at the practice session. "Since it was an optional practice session, Yuvraj did not come."

The issue of who will take over the captaincy will come to the fore if Dhoni misses out on Sunday. Over the last year, India have had three alternatives: Virender Sehwag when Dhoni was out with over-rate bans in Australia, Virat Kohli was vice-captain in Asia Cup, Gautam Gambhir in Sri Lanka, and now there is no official vice-captain. When asked, Dhoni said, "Let's hope that I play. We'll see tomorrow."

The final decision on Dhoni's fitness will be taken on the morning of the match.

The news will be a setback for the Indian side who have already lost the series to Pakistan, and are looking to avoid their first home ODI series whitewash since 1983-84.
*
Dhoni was the only India batsman who showed form in the previous two matches. He has scored 167 runs - 106 more than Suresh Raina, who is second - in the series without being dismissed.*

Only twice in his career before he has been ruled out due to injury. Both times, it was the back problem that kept him out - once against New Zealand in Napier and against Bangladesh in Chittagong. In 2012, Dhoni missed two matches because of over-rate penalties, but played every other series, including the IPL and Champion League Twenty20.

Karthik, who has 1008 ODI runs against his name, last played for India in August 2010.

India v Pakistan, 3rd ODI, Delhi : MS Dhoni doubtful for third Pakistan ODI | Cricket News | India v Pakistan | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

*Cold India, hot Pakistan, chilly Delhi*

*Team news*

India will be under pressure to give Ajinkya Rahane a game. Or they might want to give the misfiring openers one final chance before they drop - as is widely being anticipated - at least one of them in the selection meeting that will happen on the same day. In the bowling department, India are not exactly brimming with options.

The Dhoni decision will be made on the morning of the match.

India (possible): 1 & 2 Two out Gautam Gambhir, Virender Sehwag and Ajinkya Rahane, 3 Virat Kohli, 4 Yuvraj Singh, 5 Suresh Raina, 6 MS Dhoni (capt. & wk)/ Dinesh Karthik, 7 R Ashwin, 8 Ravindra Jadeja, 9 Bhuvneshwar Kumar, 10 Ishant Sharma, 11 Ashok Dinda.

Pakistan didn't make any changes to the combination when the series was alive, but their chairman of selectors, Iqbal Qasim, has hinted at a few experiments now that the series is won.

Pakistan (possible): 1 Mohammad Hafeez, 2 Nasir Jamshed, 3 Azhar Ali, 4 Younis Khan, 5 Misbah-ul-Haq (capt.), 6 Shoaib Malik, 7 Kamran Akmal (wk), 8 Junaid Khan, 9 Umar Gul, 10 Saeed Ajmal, 11 Mohammad Irfan.

*Pitch and conditions*

Staging cricket in north India is a challenge in winter. Ranji matches have all been hit by fog and bad light. The groundsman, Venkat Sundaram, has been quoted in DNA saying he has always asked the BCCI to not stage matches in Delhi at this time of the year. In fact, Feroz Shah Kotla has hosted only three international matches in January.

However, Sundaram says the pitch is ready. The match strip produced a result in three days and a bit in the first-class match between Delhi and Odisha in November, but don't expect such help for seamers in the ODI.

The temperature is likely to swing between 4C and 15C. Fog and dew will be factors too, which is why we have the game starting at noon.

*Stats and Trivia*
*
India have been whitewashed at home only once, by West Indies, who were intent on payback after the World Cup-final loss, in 1983-84.*
*Pakistan and Australia are the only teams to have beaten India in a home ODI series in the last 10 years.*
Younis Khan needs 108 runs to become the seventh Pakistan player to reach 7000 ODI runs
This series is shaping up to be the first in India since early 2007 with not a single score of 300

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Yaar yh kya pyar dosti ka mahol banaya hua hai?- 
Oye lero mero this thread is about Pak vs India and eventualy kicking indian a55 later-

Koi jang sa sama create kerooooo-
@KRAIT- this is cricket sh!t happens- -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

JonAsad said:


> Yaar yh kya pyar dosti ka mahol banaya hua hai?-
> Oye lero mero this thread is about Pak vs India and eventualy kicking indian a55 later-


Piyaar dosti ka maholl sirf match shoro hone se pehle takh he ha ..match ho janey do phir dekoo tamasha D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Piyaar dosti ka maholl sirf match shoro hone se pehle takh he ha ..match ho janey do phir dekoo tamasha D



Haha i know- the same one sided whopping a55 gona happen again-
Indians should atleast show the fight- poor captain less miskeen -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Ladies and gents, in anticipation of a 'Green Wash' on Sunday, I decided to be a bit cheesy and have a champagne bottle ready and chilled--any excuse to pop a cork!






image not showing?
here is a link 

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/m...jwUk0WFKvxgvSII7Oa1yeP94YJP8aYWOzaGPV4f4ghMJY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

veena joined india tv  punjabi mein kehtey hein jithoon de khoti uthey aan khilotey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## curioususer

Safriz said:


> I want Pakistan to win,so that its a total wipeout.
> But it should be a difficult victory...so that the match remains thrilling all the way..





fatman17 said:


> sirjee already done at eden gardens.
> as far as tomorrow goes, the weather may play a huge role. pakistan record at kotla is not good.



I meant literally.


----------



## darkinsky

Meengla said:


> Ladies and gents, in anticipation of a 'Green Wash' on Sunday, I decided to be a bit cheesy and have a champagne bottle ready and chilled--any excuse to pop a cork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image not showing?
> here is a link
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/m...jwUk0WFKvxgvSII7Oa1yeP94YJP8aYWOzaGPV4f4ghMJY



still not showing 

aap ke baat incomplete reh gye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

Are Bhai log match shuru to hone do. Khwam khwah 12 lambi kardi thread ko. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

darkinsky said:


> still not showing
> 
> aap ke baat incomplete reh gye



I know! Damn Google Drive! Removed all restrictions, made the image public on both the folder and the image itself but still was asking for login. 

Here it is again...from Flickr this time:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Get ready for greenwash..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HRK

May the best win today............




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=456008814463418


----------



## walwal

Raja.Pakistani said:


> veena joined india tv  punjabi mein kehtey hein jithoon de khoti uthey aan khilotey



In my honest opinion India TV, Aaj Tak, Zee News compete with each other to grab bottom most rank in credibility, sane journalism and over all quality.


----------



## Abhishek_

Andy's Test - live streaming video powered by Livestream

alright folks, need you lot to test and report playback performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MAB

^^^stream looks good but choppy at times


----------



## Abhishek_

MAB said:


> ^^^stream looks good but choppy at times


that's from the match broadcast, the stream is running at 20+fps (based on the perf monitor).
i'll keep an eye on it, thanks for the feedback 



darkinsky said:


> still not showing
> 
> aap ke baat incomplete reh gye


darky, stream check kar.
http://www.livestream.com/andystest


----------



## forcetrip

Abhishek_ said:


> Andy's Test - live streaming video powered by Livestream
> 
> alright folks, need you lot to test and report playback performance.



Thanks .. Working pretty good for me at the moment. Dont know whats gonna happen if it gets hit with a load.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> that's from the match broadcast, the stream is running at 20+fps (based on the perf monitor).
> i'll keep an eye on it, thanks for the feedback
> 
> darky, stream check kar.
> Andy's Test - live streaming video powered by Livestream



ya good stream dont change it now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> ya good stream dont change it now


roger that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

where is chameleon guy @Safriz??


----------



## EagleEyes

Ramiz Raja showing he is Pakistani. 

Out 19/1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

WebMaster said:


> Ramiz Raja showing he is Pakistani.
> 
> Out 19/1


..... Mean?


----------



## farhan_9909

great start from Pakistan


though i wanted pak to play first..


----------



## Awesome

Abhishek_ said:


> Andy's Test - live streaming video powered by Livestream
> 
> alright folks, need you lot to test and report playback performance.



Great stream yaar, keep it up, please!


----------



## Awesome

MAn these bowlers are bowling crazy good!


----------



## forcetrip

thats the best stream online i have ever seen. great job. whats with the text file on the top right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

junaid especially


----------



## Abhishek_

forcetrip said:


> thats the best stream online i have ever seen. great job.


.....


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Chalo Bhai Gambhir Bhi Gaya....


----------



## farhan_9909

great start from Pakistan


though i wanted pak to play first..


----------



## Evil Flare

Yup .. Super Clear stream ... Keep it up mate


----------



## darkinsky

AstanoshKhan said:


> Chalo Bhai Gambhir Bhi Gaya....



kahan chalo bhai?


----------



## Awesome

I would have figured, Dhoni might have come in by now this time.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

darkinsky said:


> kahan chalo bhai?



The word came out as 'Intuition'...

Virat falls again to Junaid Khan. WOW


----------



## Evil Flare

Outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Stealth

*Whatay Powerful Attack! "AS USUAL" Pakistan GG!!

If India lose today in Dehli... Dehli should be declare as GANG RAPE City  *


----------



## Abhishek_

Evil Flare said:


> Yup .. Super Clear stream ... Keep it up mate


glad it is finally working. special thanks to darkinsky for his quick feedback!


----------



## Evil Flare

Ritesh: "I can't see any fighting spirit in this Indian squad any more.I am sure even Bangladesh or Zimbabwe would have played better than Indians. This Indian team looks shattered and battered." CRICINFO

India 38/3 (10.0 ov)


----------



## Safriz

Ziadaa chalangain nahi maro..
Abhi 40 overs aur 7 wickets hain un kay paas.


----------



## cyphercide

India won the toss and chose to bat first?


----------



## Evil Flare

Navjot singh Sidhu ki Commentary bus akhri hai .. hans hans ke pet mein dard ho jata hai


----------



## Safriz

cyphercide said:


> India won the toss and chose to bat first?



Look at the bright side..
They 'won' something

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cyphercide

Safriz said:


> Look at the bright side..
> They 'won' something



Hah. A mighty bright side it is....

Lagta hai ki Dhoni ka dimaag ghaas charne gayi hai.


----------



## Sugarcane

Danial: "I really don't understand why nobody is acknowledging the fact that Pakistan is bowling much better then India batting. Appreciate it guys. Young guns of Pakistan attack deserve this "

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Pakistan team is 'bindaas' tension free today...
Indian team is playing to save their face.
So there is the difference in mindset..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Singh must go


----------



## Safriz

yes Yuvraj must go..
Currently indians are playing like a test match,not one day.


----------



## chauvunist

18 in over from Umar Gul....


----------



## Sugarcane

Gull ke to dholaii ho gai pehlay he over main


----------



## Stealth

Pathetic way of balling by Umer Gul... both are left hand batsman and really good in playing short pitch ball...


----------



## walwal

Safriz said:


> yes Yuvraj must go..
> Currently indians are playing like a test match,not one day.



There is a big mashup of temperament. Utter confusion. T20-1day-Test. Team has lost somewhere. No one knows the wayout. Clean sweep from Pakistan is already on the cards and don't expect different from England-Australia in days to come. That should , hopefully fire up for a change.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Gul ne 16 runs de k average barabar kar de.

jitna junaid ko 8 overs mein para gul ne ek over mein de diya


----------



## Safriz

Stealth said:


> Pathetic way of balling by Umer Gul... both are left hand batsman and really good in playing short pitch ball... gul continuously gives shot-pitch balls ..



Gul beingn'lul' today...idiot.


----------



## Luffy 500

PAK inshallah will do a whitewash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Whata BALL MUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH HAfeezay


----------



## chauvunist

Yuvraj Gone....bowled by Hafeez


----------



## Husnainshah

What's up with Indian Top order, Kohli and Gambhi to be precise?
and here goes Yuvraj.

What's up with Indian Top order, Kohli and Gambhi to be precise?
and here goes Yuvraj.


----------



## Safriz

Thats a big wicket....


----------



## funtoosh

LoveIcon said:


> Danial: "I really don't understand why nobody is acknowledging the fact that Pakistan is bowling much better then India batting. Appreciate it guys. Young guns of Pakistan attack deserve this "



yes i agre.. they bowled very well.. and continuiung to do so.

i think india should sit back and take stock.. it will take at least 2 years to rebuild.


----------



## UmarJustice

Hafeez is a beast!


----------



## walwal

Husnainshah said:


> What's up with Indian Top order, Kohli and Gambhi to be precise?
> and here goes Yuvraj.



Its a "gathering" of 11 people devoid of passion, spirit and hunger playing against a "team"


----------



## funtoosh

why has india chosen a bangladeshi in its squad? that guy is from bengal


----------



## Safriz

Dhoni in the ground..
Abb yeh pakistan kii dhulai karay ga


----------



## walwal

funtoosh said:


> why has india chosen a bangladeshi in its squad? that guy is from bengal



Do you really mean Bangaldesh or W Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

@Asim Aquil, this thread is automatically updating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Zeeshan: "I'm started to get sick of propaganda that India has got best batting line up. Don't you think with such claims 3-4 batsmen should be enough rather than going with 7 batsmen in every game?"



WebMaster said:


> @Asim Aquil, this thread is automatically updating.



and i thought my internet is showing aggression today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

WebMaster said:


> @Asim Aquil, this thread is automatically updating.


webby u watching the stream?


----------



## EagleEyes

Abhishek_ said:


> webby u watching the stream?



Yeah its back up.



Abhishek_ said:


> webby u watching the stream?



Close the chat, tell them its chatting here..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

WebMaster said:


> Yeah its back up.
> 
> Close the chat, tell them its chatting here..


hehhh.....done


----------



## Mani2020

@KRAIT sorry babes late hogaya light nahi thi


----------



## darkinsky

oohh nice feature webby


----------



## EagleEyes

darkinsky said:


> oohh nice feature webby



thanks babe.


----------



## Abhishek_

WebMaster said:


> thanks babe.


yea definitely liking the auto-update.


----------



## Sugarcane

Sixer................. Out karo salay koo


----------



## EagleEyes

Abhishek_ said:


> yea definitely liking the auto-update.



Abhi, close the chat so they can check the feature out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

WebMaster said:


> thanks *babe*.



webby khrab hogaye ho


----------



## Sugarcane

WebMaster said:


> thanks babe.



Is it an overall feature or dedicated to cricket fans only?


----------



## darkinsky

yeah to chat room ban gya


----------



## funtoosh

walwal said:


> Do you really mean Bangaldesh or W Bengal



i mean that guy plays for bengal , so i guess he is a bengali and that only means he is Bdeshi


----------



## EagleEyes

LoveIcon said:


> Is it an overall feature or dedicated to cricket fans only?



Have to test and see.


----------



## darkinsky

this is feature never saw in other forums


----------



## Mani2020

just tuned in and saw 64-4 i thought these are highlights of last match !!!!!

btw gul's one over spoiled it ...otherwise it would have been 60 runs as of now


----------



## shanipisces2002

good work webby now i don't have to refresh the page again and again


----------



## Awesome

Wicket is straightening

Raina looking more dangerous than Dhoni


----------



## Abhishek_

WebMaster said:


> Have to test and see.


webby can you embed my stream over here? so we can watch it side-by-side?


----------



## Sugarcane

Rain must go now..... Bohat khail liya


----------



## Mani2020

@KRAIT kahan mar gaye ho ...heart attack tau nahi hogaya


----------



## Abhishek_

Mani2020 said:


> @KRAIT kahan mar gaye ho ...heart attack tau nahi hogaya


is he on the stream?


----------



## Awesome

Abhishek_ said:


> webby can you embed my stream over here? so we can watch it side-by-side?



There is an Embed code on your stream right? Hmmm but I think there may be a legal issue.


----------



## WAQAS119

Ajmal baba now.


----------



## shanipisces2002

nope dont thk so


----------



## Mani2020

Abhishek_ said:


> is he on the stream?



he asked me to mention him when match starts ..but dont know where the hell he is now


----------



## Safriz

Umer Gul forgot how to ball..
He shouldnt be given any more overs...


----------



## Sugarcane

Ajmal = 1 wicket before 100 plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

look at gul's economy haha 7.35 compared to junaids 1.7 and hafeez's 3.5


----------



## Abhishek_

Asim Aquil said:


> There is an Embed code on your stream right? Hmmm but I think there may be a legal issue.


i see, just thought i'd mention. thanks


----------



## Husnainshah

Man, Abishek's stream's no good on my 1MB connection. Have been watching the match on PTV for over 80 mins since cable's out, thanks to load shedding. Ptv's broadcast isn't any clear, it has those *** dots.


----------



## Mani2020

oh catch missed


----------



## WAQAS119

Almost gone


----------



## Abhishek_

Husnainshah said:


> Man, Abishek's stream's no good on my 1MB connection. Have been watching the match on PTV for over 80 mins since cable's out, thanks to load shedding. Ptv's broadcast isn't any clear, it has those *** dots.


u can try changing the quality settings, see if that helps.


----------



## Sugarcane

Lagta hai dhulaii honay wali hai, batsman are getting settled


----------



## HappinessMark!

Bismallah i rahman-ir haeem

S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W ya ALLAH pak pakistan geet jayee. ALLAH pak dhoni out ho jay. ALLAH pak wicket please S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W

S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W ameen! ya Rubal Alaymeen S.A.W, S.A.W S.A.W


sooma Ameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

HappinessMark! said:


> Bismallah i rahman-ir haeem
> 
> S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W ya ALLAH pak pakistan geet jayee. ALLAH pak dhoni out ho jay. ALLAH pak wicket please S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W
> 
> S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W ameen! ya Rubal Alaymeen S.A.W, S.A.W S.A.W
> 
> 
> sooma Ameen!



No offense, but your praying method is funny.


----------



## Mani2020

Abhishek_ said:


> u can try changing the quality settings, see if that helps.



mate you have indian and taiwan flags but on your location you have california , whats that mess man


----------



## Sugarcane

HappinessMark! said:


> Bismallah i rahman-ir haeem
> 
> S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W ya ALLAH pak pakistan geet jayee. ALLAH pak dhoni out ho jay. ALLAH pak wicket please S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W
> 
> S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W ameen! ya Rubal Alaymeen S.A.W, S.A.W S.A.W
> 
> 
> sooma Ameen!



Thanks buddy! Tu malang aadmi hai, tere suni jaay ge


----------



## Mani2020

HappinessMark! said:


> Bismallah i rahman-ir haeem
> 
> S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W ya ALLAH pak pakistan geet jayee. ALLAH pak dhoni out ho jay. ALLAH pak wicket please S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W
> 
> S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W ameen! ya Rubal Alaymeen S.A.W, S.A.W S.A.W
> 
> 
> sooma Ameen!




gud bro keep it up ...


----------



## HappinessMark!

LoveIcon said:


> Lagta hai dhulaii honay wali hai, batsman are getting settled



bro, ALLAH pak khair kray ga! Insallah out ho jaen gay!! SAW SAW SAW ameen! SAW SAW SAW
Ya ALLAH pak quick wicket please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
SAW SAW SAW ameen SAW SAW SAW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

@WebMaster Thanks option is not available for auto updated posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HappinessMark!

Mani2020 said:


> gud bro keep it up ....last time your prayers worked



please don't say like that, it's OUR prayers, every time we read ameen with heart then the signal of the prayer to ALLAH get so strong!! ALLAH pak collective prayers (ijtamee duaen) ziada qabool framatay hen!! aur ALLAH he sonataa...otherwise, there are many more prayers of everyone of us which are not yet acceepted, but ALHAMDOLILLAH we say !!!

ijtamee dua ki BHOT fzeelat hi!! MAY ALLAH pak take our ALL's trouble and worries away and give us eternal peace!! SAW SAW SAW ameen!! SAW SAW SAW
soma ameen!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

WebMaster said:


> No offense, but your praying method is funny.



 +1........


----------



## Mani2020

dhoni ne 6 mara ....100up

another 6 dhoni pagal hogaya


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> @KRAIT kahan mar gaye ho ...heart attack tau nahi hogaya


Are nahin yaar so gaya tha......thand bahut hai.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Kya bola tha duhlaii honay wali hai


----------



## WAQAS119

Huhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HappinessMark!

Mani2020 said:


> dhoni ne 6 mara ....100up



S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W yaa ALLAH out please!!! S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W
ya ALLAH madad please!!!


----------



## EagleEyes

Full petai horahi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

raina gone


----------



## Husnainshah

That's a big one

That's a big one


----------



## bangbros

childrens playing in my area in gully would have played better game than our teams


----------



## Devil Soul

Ajmal dee Wizard....


----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## WAQAS119

Goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HappinessMark!

S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W yaa ALLAH wicket please!!! S.A.W, S.A.W, S.A.W 
indians ko dhoni na-pasand hi isss lay sub dua krtay hen kay out ho jaey 
SAW SAW SAW ameen SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Evil Flare

ahhahahahahahhahahah


----------



## WAQAS119

Goneeeeeeeeeeeer another one


----------



## Sugarcane

Nikhil: "Nasir Jamshed will be very happy with the last 2 sixes.He has a chance now to score his 3rd hundred in the series."


----------



## Devil Soul

Ajmal on FIRE


----------



## Evil Flare

2 wkts aik sath


----------



## WAQAS119

Terrorist attacks by Kasab2


----------



## EagleEyes

LoveIcon said:


> Nikhil: "Nasir Jamshed will be very happy with the last 2 sixes.He has a chance now to score his 3rd hundred in the series."



I wish Rameez said that.


----------



## alibaz

Ashwin goes on first ball. Ajmal on hat trick


----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## Stealth

*MA!G!C Ball by Ajmal :S*


----------



## Pak47

Ajmal demonstrating.. why he's ranked #1


----------



## Husnainshah

OMG! HE CAME, HE SAW AND HE'S GOOOOOOOOOOONE.
AJMAL ON A HATTRICK!


----------



## Evil Flare

India 111/6 (28.5 ov)


----------



## HappinessMark!

Jzkallah bros, for prayers. MANY ALHAMDOLILLAH!!!!!!!!
SAW SAW SAW yaa ALLAH pak mera Pakistan jeet jaey SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW ameen! SAW SAW SAW


----------



## Pak47

Indians sure are.. quite on this thread today. :S


----------



## JonAsad

Same old story happening- it is getting boring now- Indians should come prepared next time- no one want to watch such a one sided series-

Btw as per norms a Pakistani collapse is in the cards-


----------



## HappinessMark!

Husnainshah said:


> OMG! HE CAME, HE SAW AND HE'S GOOOOOOOOOOONE.
> AJMAL ON A HATTRICK!
> 
> OMG! HE CAME, HE SAW AND HE'S GOOOOOOOOOOONE.
> AJMAL ON A HATTRICK!



SAW SAW SAW ALLAH pak SAEED AJMAL ki hatrick ho jaey. os beechary ko haq nahi mila thaa SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW ameen SAW SAW SWA
soma ameen!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

dhoni tau bachay k peechay e par gaya


----------



## Sugarcane

Dhoni want to make his 50 before other side collapse


----------



## Husnainshah

Dhoni's merciless.


----------



## walwal

JonAsad said:


> Btw as per norms a Pakistani collapse is in the cards-



I don't think. They are full blown with confidence and clean sweep is just at arms length. They will go for a kill. I strongly feel they should. Our current gang deserves that.


----------



## Mani2020

JonAsad said:


> Same old story happening- it is getting boring now- Indians should come prepared next time- no one want to watch such a one sided series-
> 
> *Btw as per norms a Pakistani collapse is in the cards*-



for this 


@KRAIT dhoni ko aj kya khilaya ha


----------



## Evil Flare

Dravid : hello Laxman : hahahahaha Dravid : hahahahaha Laxman : conference lagana
... Dravid, Laxman, Ganguly, Tendulkar : hahahahaha hahaha 

Comment on TOI .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> for this
> @KRAIT dhoni ko aj kya khilaya ha


Haarna to hai hi, kyun naa acha khel lun taake advertisement to karne ko milte rahen.


----------



## Sugarcane

Shakeel: "@Nikhil.. Team India will deny Jamshed to score 3rd century by scoring just over 100 runs"


----------



## Mani2020

hafeez got a dislocation


----------



## Safriz

Out.....Dhoni out.....


----------



## Mani2020

Safriz said:


> Out.....Dhoni out.....



kaunsay match ma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Safriz said:


> Out.....Dhoni out.....



oye keraaa match takna paya waeen  i think Peshawar may daek raha hey


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Haarna to hai hi, kyun naa acha khel lun taake advertisement to karne ko milte rahen.



hamaray player ko injured kardia ha tumhare dhoni ne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Stealth said:


> oye keraaa match takna paya waeen  i think Peshawar may daek raha hey



Khayali pulaoo


----------



## WAQAS119

He has to be lucky enough to survive the blow.


----------



## Marshmallow

omg India is gerrin thrashd by Pakistan in dis match







 bunny:


----------



## darkinsky

Mani2020 said:


> hamaray player ko injured kardia ha tumhare dhoni ne



foul play yaar


----------



## Marshmallow

omg India is gerrin thrashd by Pakistan in dis match







 bunny:
@KRAIT @seiko @arp2041

im so sorry ALREADY to hear abt ur team's loss tody

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

darkinsky said:


> foul play yaar



sue kardetay hain

Hafeez back gud


----------



## WAQAS119

Mani2020 said:


> sue kardetay hain
> 
> Hafeez back gud



Pehlay mein susu karun ga


----------



## Rahil khan

Mani2020 said:


> sue kardetay hain



Fantastic to see Pakistan going for a kill. Lagay rahoo bhaiyoooo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Backbencher

Dhoni injured


----------



## Mani2020

WAQAS119 said:


> Pehlay mein susu karun ga



pani kam peena tha na


----------



## Safriz

250 still possible for india..
Now that umer gul us back....


----------



## Mani2020

Safriz said:


> 250 still possible for india..
> Now that umer gul us back....



he bowled a gud over


----------



## Backbencher

225 runs is also a decent target in this pitch considering Pakistans recent records in feroz shah kotla


----------



## Mani2020

Hafeez finishes his quota 

44-1 after 10

*oh bhains powerplay agaya*


----------



## WAQAS119

Just one wicket and India gona bundle out below 200.


----------



## Sugarcane

Mani2020 said:


> Hafeez finishes his quota
> 
> 44-1 after 10
> 
> *oh bhains powerplay agaya*



Yeah PowerPlay kya bala hai?


----------



## Mani2020

LoveIcon said:


> Yeah PowerPlay kya bala hai?



batting powerplay yar

*Dhoni gone *


----------



## WAQAS119

Goneeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## PWFI

Mani2020 said:


> kaunsay match ma



Is match mein xD


----------



## Safriz

Why cant nobody out Dhoni?


----------



## Mani2020




----------



## darkinsky

LoveIcon said:


> Yeah PowerPlay kya bala hai?



is me hero powers milte hain street fighter ke tarha


----------



## Rahil khan

Dhoni gooooooooooooooonnnnnnneeeeeeeeee. Sure it will seal the fate for India.


----------



## Emmie

Indian team per shanni bhari hay bhai.... Dhoni gone, 200 is tough now.


----------



## Strigon

Safriz said:


> Why cant nobody out Dhoni?




what was that again??


----------



## alibaz

The moment Saz and Waz started praising Dhoni, he goes while attempting to strike over point.


----------



## Mani2020

alibaz said:


> The moment Saz and Waz started praising Dhoni, he goes while attempting to strike over point.



thats what you call commentators curse 

@KRAIT tera bhai dhoni gaya


----------



## Amaa'n

Aur ye gaya dhoni....finally out


----------



## WAQAS119

Dhoni hai? Dho dain gay


----------



## Safriz

Strigon said:


> what was that again??



I jinxed him 
Nazar laga dii


----------



## EagleEyes

Get out man, so i can watch my bro Nasir Jasmhed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

WebMaster said:


> Get out man, so i can watch my bro Nasir Jasmhed.



webby nazar na laga dena


----------



## CZAR

hats off to pak bowlers. sunny gavaskar in the 2nd odi had remarked that there is no weak link in the pak attack that indians could score freely of, to release some pressure. india would do well to emulate pak in nurturing a lethal bowling attack.


----------



## Mani2020

dropped 

seedha catch tha younis ka kamran ne tang atka di chawal


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> thats what you call commentators curse
> @KRAIT tera bhai dhoni gaya


Bhai tujhe Dhoni ki padi hai, LOC par jo ho raha hai, kaash jyada serious naa ho.


----------



## UmarJustice

Khatmal haramkhor


----------



## Husnainshah

5 runs fo hitting the helmet?


----------



## Emmie

What the hack, it was 1st slip catch... This big incisors guy jumped in!


----------



## darkinsky

abe yaar what have they done??


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Bhai tujhe Dhoni ki padi hai, LOC par jo ho raha hai, kaash jyada serious naa ho.



kya hua????????????


----------



## Safriz

Whenever india starts power play a wicket or two (courtesy Ajmal) falls...
Prediction is 200 runs?


----------



## Emmie

Husnainshah said:


> 5 runs fo hitting the helmet?



Yup.....................


----------



## UmarJustice

LOC per India ka attack. Sale jazzbati hogaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

it would have been 8 down


----------



## Strigon

I wonder if we can take them to 200 with extras and stupid penalties.


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> kya hua????????????


Firefight at LOC. One Pakistani soldier killed. People are making fun of this situation. Last thing we needed was this.


----------



## Evil Flare

Outtttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Mani2020

*gone haha kumar *


----------



## WAQAS119

Goneeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## KRAIT

UmarJustice said:


> LOC per India ka attack. Sale jazzbati hogaye.


TTP ne kaha tha ki India par attack karo, PA army se. Ye bhi ho sakta hai ki TTP ki baat maan li ho. So keep things in check.


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> Bhai tujhe Dhoni ki padi hai, LOC par jo ho raha hai, kaash jyada serious naa ho.



Life goes on my dear,and this is life...in this thread..
The other thing you mention is death..
Not to mention over here.


----------



## Marshmallow

dohniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
 @KRAIT @seiko @arp2041


----------



## UmarJustice

Get out!!!!


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Firefight at LOC. One Pakistani soldier killed. People are making fun of this situation. Last thing we needed was this.



who started it ??????????


----------



## Emmie

What a doosra.... Kumar gone...


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> who started it ??????????


Come on other thread.


----------



## Abhishek_

is the stream working? asim said it was stuck


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> TTP ne kaha tha ki India par attack karo, PA army se. Ye bhi ho sakta hai ki TTP ki baat maan li ho. So keep things in check.



yar bachon wali bat na kar dear ...pak army kyon ttp k kehne pe attack kraygi...we r fighting them



KRAIT said:


> Come on other thread.



give me link krait


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> TTP ne kaha tha ki India par attack karo, PA army se. Ye bhi ho sakta hai ki TTP ki baat maan li ho. So keep things in check.



Man PA aur TTP ka 36 ka akra hay, what are you talking about?


----------



## Mani2020

*6 by jadeja *


----------



## WAQAS119

Lol....... Good shot


----------



## UmarJustice

What a shot by Jadeja 666


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> yar bachon wali bat na kar dear ...pak army kyon ttp k kehne pe attack kraygi...we r fighting them
> give me link krait


$Exactly. Tabhi logon se kah raha hun LOC aur cricket matche ko rakho. 

alag INTENSE FIREFIGHT AT LOC - Page 2


----------



## Emmie

Indian army attack on LoC in Bagh sector repulsed - geo.tv

So its true....


----------



## KRAIT

Emmie said:


> Man PA aur TTP ka 36 ka akra hay, what are you talking about?


Few Pakistani saying that India attacked because of matches. Telling them that its not a good argument just like mine is not good one.


----------



## ADAMANSKA

Izzat bachane ke liye ab tropky ki jagah Pakistani team ko 26/11 ka ek naya dossier diya jana chahiye.


----------



## Husnainshah

Damn it, Delhi has some fine ladies.


----------



## UmarJustice

Missed the ladies. Damn!


----------



## KRAIT

Emmie said:


> Indian army attack on LoC in Bagh sector repulsed - geo.tv
> So its true....


Can't say who attacked who. Indian media saying otherwise.


----------



## Emmie

KRAIT said:


> Can't say who attacked who. Indian media saying otherwise.



No one would know who started it, it's quite mundane at LOC...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

indians find it difficult playing in such cold conditions thats why.


----------



## Emmie

funtoosh said:


> indians find it difficult playing in such cold conditions thats why.



Oh I see! What happened in Chennai then?


----------



## WAQAS119

funtoosh said:


> indians find it difficult playing in such cold conditions thats why.



I must be hard to find excuses for defeats every time na?


----------



## Husnainshah

funtoosh said:


> indians find it difficult playing in such cold conditions thats why.



Pakistan isn't in Antarctica either.
P.S. guys, refer to appropriate thread for discussion on LOC please.


----------



## UmarJustice

Hurry up. Finish it up!


----------



## ADAMANSKA

WAQAS119 said:


> I must be hard to find excuses for defeats every time na?



Better than crying and saying match was fixed.


----------



## Emmie

Bring Junaid into attack...


----------



## WAQAS119

ADAMANSKA said:


> Better than crying and saying match was fixed.



Whatever makes you feel good


----------



## EagleEyes

@LoveIcon where are you?


----------



## Safriz

Thats 3.75 runrate until now...


----------



## Emmie

Comeon junaid, finish it off..


----------



## funtoosh

Emmie said:


> Oh I see! What happened in Chennai then?



too hot in chennai..
too many bangladeshis in kolkata... lol.. i have been an expert in giving excuses since childhood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UmarJustice

Shot pe shot mast re hein.


----------



## EagleEyes

Good fielding by Umar Gul.


----------



## hembo

Pak47 said:


> Indians sure are.. quite on this thread today. :S



Ab muh kholke marna hain kya??

It'll be like "Aa Bail mujhe maar"... Aisehi beyizzati ho reha hain, aur extra kyon karwaye??


----------



## Awesome

Yorker nahi seekha Junaid ne... Full toss twice.


----------



## Emmie

Asim Aquil said:


> Yorker nahi seekha Junaid ne... Full toss twice.



Sir abhi time lage ga seekne mein..


----------



## Mani2020

*krlo b ab out *


----------



## mikkix

Lemon Max.


----------



## WAQAS119

O Teri.....


----------



## EagleEyes

Pakistan getting a beating from Ishant Sharma.


----------



## Husnainshah

Damn it 19 runs P'ship thus far from 9th Wicket?
Pakistan's oughta be a little more agressive.


----------



## Awesome

These 2 are playing proper cricketing shots.


----------



## Mani2020

*gaya ishant *


----------



## Sugarcane

WebMaster said:


> @LoveIcon where are you?



Mean???


----------



## WAQAS119

Hahahaha.......


----------



## Emmie

What a catch..............


----------



## EagleEyes

South Africa is not a number 1 attack, Indians. Hamein vote bhi nahi do ge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Husnainshah

Challo Bhai. One more and let's get over with it.


----------



## UmarJustice

Ajmal is bowling? WTF


----------



## mikkix

nine down


----------



## slapshot

bhut alaa...


----------



## WAQAS119

LoveIcon said:


> Mean???



Let me translate: tum Kahan ho?


----------



## Backbencher

Score kya hua


----------



## darkinsky

Akash A. said:


> Score kya hua



matt pucho


----------



## EagleEyes

LoveIcon said:


> Mean???



Was missing your participation.


----------



## slapshot

Akash A. said:


> Score kya hua



current = 161/9


----------



## funtoosh

bangladeshi to bat


----------



## Emmie

Akash A. said:


> Score kya hua



161 for 9.....


----------



## Backbencher

darkinsky said:


> matt pucho



Ab yun na sharmao, bataa bhi do


----------



## Awesome

Chaihti karo, roti wi khaani ay!


----------



## Safriz

power play is just not happening for india..


----------



## UmarJustice

India can't find a fast bowler so they bought a Bangladeshi


----------



## Backbencher

slapshot said:


> current = 161/9



Bahut ban gaye  
Chalo kam se kam Calcutta se to zyada banaya


----------



## Sugarcane

WebMaster said:


> Was missing your participation.



Got disturbed because of lost soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

UmarJustice said:


> India can't find a fast bowler so they bought a Bangladeshi



he is one of the illegals. hope 30 million more cna do something useful for india


----------



## EagleEyes

LoveIcon said:


> Got disturbed because of lost soldiers



Military guys will take care, tum match dekho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

UmarJustice said:


> India can't find a fast bowler so they bought a Bangladeshi



Is he really Bengali?


----------



## Strigon

God how I hate these feviquick ads, make my head ache hearing their laughs. Need to mute quicker....


----------



## Emmie

sixer..........................


----------



## Awesome

Emmie said:


> Is he really Bengali?



Bengali and Bangladeshi are two different things. Bengali = Indian. Both sides find it offensive to mix the two up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Thats the maximum tail players can do. Nothing to lose now. Good shot despatched to 6


----------



## Husnainshah

OKAY ANOTHER FIVER FOR MY MAN


----------



## Mani2020

india all out


----------



## WAQAS119

168 target


----------



## Awesome

Its like you are jinxing yourself to get out if you hit first ball on Saeed's over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

Asim Aquil said:


> Chaihti karo, roti wi khaani ay!



Jaa bahi suni gai teri


----------



## EagleEyes

Lets go.


----------



## Chak Bamu

The misery come to an end.

Happy hunting Pakistan!


----------



## WAQAS119

Kasab2 with best bowling figure.


----------



## Emmie

Asim Aquil said:


> Bengali and Bangladeshi are two different things. Bengali = Indian. Both sides find it offensive to mix the two up.



I meant Bangladeshi... Had he hailed from West Bengal no Indian would have criticised him, so it was understood.


----------



## Backbencher

Ab to bhagwaan bhi nahi bacha sakta


----------



## funtoosh

chod de yaar.. we'll see everyone in 2 years time.


----------



## EagleEyes

WAQAS119 said:


> Kasab2 with best bowling figure.



Offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

WAQAS119 said:


> Kasab2 with best bowling figure.



Isnt that humiliating to the talented sports person ?


----------



## funtoosh

Emmie said:


> I meant Bangladeshi... Had he hailed from West Bengal no Indian would have criticised him, so it was understood.



obviously, i am sure he was an illegal. 
pumpkin pumkin, hunnybunny.


----------



## alibaz

Mani2020 said:


> thats what you call commentators curse
> 
> @KRAIT tera bhai dhoni gaya



Yeh dono her team Kay leyiea manhoos hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

WebMaster said:


> Offensive.



O mama! Ja kay roti kha taakay tera dimagh kaam karna shru karday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Not a good target to defend.. Kotla is known for movement under the lights so I believe India still have a chance.


----------



## Safriz

Pakistan to score 168?
Hmmm..if they dont fall like dominos


----------



## walwal

Emmie said:


> I believe India still have a chance.



No way..............


----------



## hembo

@ABHIsekh, how to change thw qaulity in your stream?


----------



## Safriz

Required Runrate 3.36


----------



## EagleEyes

WAQAS119 said:


> O mama! Ja kay roti kha taakay tera dimagh kaam karna shru karday.



Hurtful hai yaar, no need.


----------



## funtoosh

that bhuvaneshwar kumar reminds me of one actor, can't place him .. a newish actor.. who has come in one of those politics movies..


----------



## Husnainshah

Did I just see Rauf Klasra among spectators?


----------



## funtoosh

Husnainshah said:


> Did I just see Rauf Klasra among spectators?



whos that?


----------



## walwal

funtoosh said:


> that bhuvaneshwar kumar reminds me of one actor, can't place him .. a newish actor.. who has come in one of those politics movies..



Played in Rang de Basanti from South, I guess his name is Sidarth


----------



## Abhishek_

hembo said:


> @ABHIsekh, how to change thw qaulity in your stream?


bottom right...


----------



## Safriz

Gul gave runs but took the most important wicket...
The rest of the bowlers did very well.


----------



## hembo

Emmie said:


> Not a good target to defend.. Kotla is known for movement under the lights so I believe India still have a chance.



Bekaar ka dilasha mat dilao yaar.. No way.. Beizzati pakki!!


----------



## WAQAS119

WebMaster said:


> Hurtful hai yaar, no need.



Okzzzzzzzzzxxx


----------



## Abhishek_

hembo said:


> Bekaar ka dilasha mat dilao yaar.. No way.. Beizzati pakki!!


----------



## EagleEyes

WAQAS119 said:


> Okzzzzzzzzzxxx



Acha bata Nasir Jamshed kitna score kere ga.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Aaj toh kuch Zyada hi thand hai


----------



## darkinsky

Abhishek_ said:


> bottom right...



any chance to open the stream in vlc player?


----------



## EagleEyes

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Aaj toh kuch Zyada hi thand hai



Rear end tu thanda nahi hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

darkinsky said:


> any chance to open the stream in vlc player?


not sure...you can try.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Bach Ke Rehna Logo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

walwal said:


> Played in Rang de Basanti from South, I guess his name is Sidarth



no not that guy.. was he there in sarkar raaj?


----------



## Rahil khan

Husnainshah said:


> Did I just see Rauf Klasra among spectators?



You should thank God that you haven't seen Miandad among the spectators. Otherwise crowd would have gone wild on Miandad with all the available "resources" ..........


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Mein soo jahoon yea soch k k match humara ha ?
yea pakistani batsman ka kohee barosa nhi ?


----------



## Husnainshah

funtoosh said:


> whos that?



He's a fine journalist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

WebMaster said:


> Rear end tu thanda nahi hoga.


Webmaster bhi troll kar raha hai?
Woh bhi thanda hai..I am happy this team needs to wake up..advertisements per Zyada dhyaan hai cricket pre kam


----------



## hembo

Abhishek_ said:


>



Well that option isn't (HD button) in my office pc.. May be due to slow connection.


----------



## HappinessMark!

ALHDOLILLAH, 167 all out.
SAW SAW SAW SAW o' ALLAH give Pakistan powers to win this match with sheer ease! SAW SAW SAW
SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW


----------



## walwal

funtoosh said:


> no not that guy.. was he there in sarkar raaj?



The one who played provocative politics? That character was played by Rajesh Shringarpure


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

AstanoshKhan said:


> Bach Ke Rehna Logo...


Man..I thought this guy was strong,ye toh sukkad Haddi Nikla


----------



## funtoosh

HappinessMark! said:


> ALHDOLILLAH, 167 all out.
> SAW SAW SAW SAW o' ALLAH give Pakistan powers to win this match with sheer ease! SAW SAW SAW
> SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW



what did you SEE?


----------



## EagleEyes

When a pop-up comes to Stay on this page, choose stay on this page. Then reload the page. Otherwise double post occurs.


----------



## walwal

funtoosh said:


> what did you SEE?



LOLZZZZZZZZZ

He is offering prayers and thanking All mighty for Pakistan's performance


----------



## Safriz

Nasir jamshed must be very very worried now.


----------



## WAQAS119

WebMaster said:


> Acha bata Nasir Jamshed kitna score kere ga.



101 Nasir Jamshed
50 Hafeez
Baki saara extras


----------



## EagleEyes

Safriz said:


> Nasir jamshed must be very very worried now.



Worried about finishing the match or let others practice for a bit.


----------



## Abhishek_

hembo said:


> Well that option isn't (HD button) in my office pc.. May be due to slow connection.


possibly paaji


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

I still feel India gonna win..mark my words!!


----------



## EagleEyes

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I still feel India gonna win..mark my words!!



If you get Nasir out, that is.


----------



## walwal

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I still feel India gonna win..mark my words!!



Good morning


----------



## Strigon

WAQAS119 said:


> 101 Nasir Jamshed
> 50 Hafeez
> Baki saara extras




Lets not Jinx them, it worked well for Dhoni thanks to Safriz :p


----------



## Mani2020

HappinessMark! said:


> *ALHDOLILLAH*, 167 all out.
> SAW SAW SAW SAW o' ALLAH give Pakistan powers to win this match with sheer ease! SAW SAW SAW
> SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW




spell mistake bro


----------



## Lahorie

I expected to see some fight from Indian team but this looks like a repetition of previous match. 

Its ironic that India is losing while Sachin scores a century

Saeed Ajmal ran through the bottom half like a hot knife on butter. His career best 5 for 24.


----------



## Safriz

WebMaster said:


> Worried about finishing the match or let others practice for a bit.



Worried about his chances of scoring another century in such a low total


----------



## S.Y.A

funtoosh said:


> what did you SEE?



SAW doesnt mean past of see, it means Sallalaho Alaihi Wassalam, a prayer or Durood, a Muslim thing, you wont get it


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Wow, India's whole batting lineup got destroyed pretty easily


----------



## EagleEyes

HappinessMark! said:


> ALHDOLILLAH, 167 all out.
> SAW SAW SAW SAW o' ALLAH give Pakistan powers to win this match with sheer ease! SAW SAW SAW
> SAW SAW SAW AMEEN SAW SAW SAW



Bro, i think your prayers will be more effective if you write the whole SAW and copy paste it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

hembo said:


> Bekaar ka dilasha mat dilao yaar.. No way.. Beizzati pakki!!



Naresha achi baat nai, be optimistic..

Agar achi swing mili tau kuch bhi hosakta hay...


----------



## WAQAS119

Safriz said:


> Worried about his chances of scoring another century in such a low total



Take my word. He gona complete his consecutive fourth century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

fyi, before i go to bed i will switch the stream to the notebook. will have to restart the stream, takes about a minute. 
you can leave the page open, the stream will go offline and come back automatically.

on second thoughts, i can do that now to avoid disruption later on.


----------



## EagleEyes

WAQAS119 said:


> Take my word. He gona complete his consecutive fourth century.



InshAllah bolo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

haha star cricket showing cricket commentators talking to a hockey player in post innings analysis


----------



## EagleEyes

Abhishek_ said:


> fyi, before i go to bed i will switch the stream to the notebook. will have to restart the stream, takes about a minute.
> you can leave the page open, the stream will go offline and come back automatically.



Just switch it right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Man..I thought this guy was strong,ye toh sukkad Haddi Nikla



Sirf Motay Log Hi Strong Nai Hotay... Iss Sukkad Haddi Ne India Ki Waat Laga Di Hay...


----------



## Gentelman

what's going on people???
India full team out on 167....
em my self being worried. 
whats the matter with Indian batting??
I know pakistani bowling is great bt 167....
it's not acceptable..it's not a T/20...
whats the reasons of Indian batting lineup failure??
are they tensed or something like that??


----------



## SBD-3

DRaisinHerald said:


> Wow, India's whole batting lineup got destroyed pretty easily


Our Bowlers extracted every bit of juice out of this surface. Indian batting line is not a joke but the credit goes to our blowers who kicked the crap out of perhaps world's strongest batting line. Three Cheers for our bowlers Hip Hip Hurray!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

WAQAS119 said:


> Take my word. He gona complete his consecutive fourth century.



Sharat lagata hai?


----------



## funtoosh

S.Y.A said:


> SAW doesnt mean past of see, it means Sallalaho Alaihi Wassalam, a prayer or Durood, a Muslim thing, you wont get it



why i wont get it.. if i want i can get it.. its not exactly rocket science


----------



## Emmie

Mani2020 said:


> haha star sports showing cricket commentators talking to a hockey player in post innings analysis



Yeah, hahhahah... I was like WTF..


----------



## SBD-3

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I still feel India gonna win..mark my words!!



Optimism has no bounds my friend. Gather all of that while you can.


----------



## BATMAN

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I still feel India gonna win..mark my words!!



With ICC and umpires playing against Pakistan... you should be able to win.. no surprise!


----------



## DRaisinHerald

hasnain0099 said:


> credit goes to our blowers who kicked the crap out of perhaps world's strongest batting line!



And I was a sleep and missed it 
O well..


----------



## WAQAS119

Safriz said:


> Sharat lagata hai?



Lagi 100 100 ki?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lahorie

India can win this match, if Pakistani bowling attack is allowed to bowl to team Pakistan


----------



## EagleEyes

BATMAN said:


> With ICC and umpires playing against Pakistan... you should be able to win.. no surprise!



Aap thora bharosa kero team per.


----------



## Emmie

WebMaster said:


> InshAllah bolo.



Webbi you look to be a die hard fan of Nasir!


----------



## KRAIT

India scored 167 at 10 degrees in Delhi. It will expand to 501 when heated to 30 degrees (source: Duckworth-Lewis method). Let&#8217;s ask Pakistan to chase in Chennai.


----------



## Gentelman

I am seeing great talent in Junaid Khan...
if he work hard from now i hope to see him in top 5 in 1 or 2 years...


----------



## funtoosh

WebMaster said:


> Bro, i think your prayers will be more effective if you write the whole SAW and copy paste it.



actually you should not copy paste.. do you say a prayer once and say oh god I am multiplying that by 10 times?


----------



## WAQAS119

WebMaster said:


> InshAllah bolo.



InshaAllah InshaAllah InshaAllah


----------



## EagleEyes

Emmie said:


> Webbi you look to be a die hard fan of Nasir!



Yeah man, big fan of him. I knew he was a talent when he scored 200 against Zimbabwe in a practice match. 3-4 years ago when we badly needed an openor and tried all Khalid Lateef, Khurram Manzoor etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Mani2020 said:


> mate you have indian and taiwan flags but on your location you have california , whats that mess man


i have family in all three locations, so i move around. in fact going to india/taiwan this week


----------



## EagleEyes

He then got injured, unfit, and then caught cheating. I still had hope, now he is delivering. Jazakhalla kher!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

KRAIT said:


> India scored 167 at 10 degrees in Delhi. It will expand to 501 when heated to 30 degrees (source: Duckworth-Lewis method). Let&#8217;s ask Pakistan to chase in Chennai.


The way our team is playing even 105 would be a decent task for team india


----------



## Emmie

WebMaster said:


> Yeah man, big fan of him. I knew he was a talent when he scored 200 against Zimbabwe in a practice match. 3-4 years ago when we badly needed an openor and tried all Khalid Lateef, Khurram Manzoor etc.



Absolutely sir, he is a great discovery... I am impressed, his on side is too strong...


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> India scored 167 at 10 degrees in Delhi. It will expand to 501 when heated to 30 degrees (source: Duckworth-Lewis method). Let&#8217;s ask Pakistan to chase in Chennai.



Abhi tou baarish kaa intizaar keray gaa? 
Duckworth kay liey....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Star cricket guys having discussion about hockey lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Now my hope is on Ahmed Shehzad, i hope he matures to be a big batsmen for Pak.


----------



## funtoosh

Emmie said:


> Yeah, hahhahah... I was like WTF..



why shouldnt he.. for the whole series india was playing with hockey sticks.. thats why low score from our batsman. also like hocky goalie our wk only stops the ball not catch.


----------



## Mani2020

Abhishek_ said:


> i have family in all three locations, so i move around. in fact going to india/taiwan this week



lucky guy you are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

hahahha India out on 167!!  Pakistan can easily do this with little effort!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

restart complete. stream working for you guys?


----------



## EagleEyes

Abhishek_ said:


> restart complete. stream working for you guys?



Refresh makes it work. Sound is on right?


----------



## Gentelman

funtoosh said:


> why i wont get it.. if i want i can get it.. its not exactly rocket science




well its an Arabic prayer....
may Allah bless prophet Mugammad and his nation...
i tried bt not responsable for any mistake....
i suppose it is meaning of (SAW)...
not exactely 100% bt nearby it is correct...


----------



## Mani2020

WebMaster said:


> Now my hope is on Ahmed Shehzad, i hope he matures to be a big batsmen for Pak.



he is a shewag like batsman.... gud if gets going...nothing if doesnot get going ....gud for flat tracks or tracks with minimal help for the bowlers ....just use hand eye coordination ...no foot work ...hit through the line of the ball ...any seemer can give him a hell of a time as was proved in srilanka


----------



## Emmie

WebMaster said:


> Now my hope is on Ahmed Shehzad, i hope he matures to be a big batsmen for Pak.



I would count on him, he has played ample cricket but still no maturity..


----------



## Pakistani sipahi

Paen rupay ki mat lagana riyal ki lagana
100 rupay ki to koi aap ko chand bhi nahi maray ga


----------



## Abhishek_

WebMaster said:


> Refresh makes it work. Sound is on right?


it should be. will check


----------



## Manas

A.Rafay said:


> hahahha India out on 167!!  Pakistan can easily do this with little effort!



The team is shattered. Most senior player hate Dhoni and aren't giving their 100%.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Manas

A.Rafay said:


> hahahha India out on 167!!  Pakistan can easily do this with little effort!



The team is shattered. Most senior player hate Dhoni and aren't giving their 100%.


----------



## EagleEyes

Mani2020 said:


> he is a shewag like batsman.... gud if gets going...nothing if doesnot get going ....gud for flat tracks or tracks with minimal help for the bowlers ....just use hand eye coordination ...no foot work ...hit through the line of the ball ...any seemer can give him a hell of a time as was proved in srilanka





Emmie said:


> I would count on him, he has played ample cricket but still no maturity..



Yeah, but he is stepping up though. T-20 may be what will get him going.


----------



## funtoosh

Gentelman said:


> well its an Arabic prayer....
> may Allah bless prophet Mugammad and his nation...
> i tried bt not responsable for any mistake....
> i suppose it is meaning of (SAW)...
> not exactely 100% bt nearby it is correct...



i know sallalsho alai wasallam.. ijust did not know that saw means that...
it comes in the song called kun faya kun which means i will and it becomes real.


----------



## EagleEyes

Manas said:


> The team is shattered. Most senior player hate Dhoni and aren't giving their 100%.



Dhoni won't be ousted, why bother?


----------



## Emmie

WebMaster said:


> Yeah, but he is stepping up though. T-20 may be what will get him going.



I am hoping too... Check out Haris Sohail, he would be an asset in future.


----------



## Safriz

Acute shortage of Gif images in this thread....


----------



## SEAL

Yaar someone plz tell urdu/hindi commentary kiss ind channel pe ha?


----------



## Emmie

Manas said:


> The team is shattered. Most senior player hate Dhoni and aren't giving their 100%.



Well, if they are doing this deliberately then they are doing this at the cost of their future..


----------



## Hyde

From cricinfo:



> *Imran: "The only way India can win this match, if Pakistani bowling attack is allowed to bowl to team pakistan."*





> *Rajeev: "This is why Pakistan fans are so good -- some of the most graceful comments even in the face of a massive, massive victory. There's no shame in losing to a much better side (although here we have been absolutely terrible, without taking any credit away from Pakistan) but kudos to Pakistan: some of the best fans out there, and you can notice this in the comments section too!"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lahorie

funtoosh said:


> i know sallalsho alai wasallam.. ijust did not know that saw means that...
> it comes in the song called kun faya kun which means i will and it becomes real.



sal-lul-laho alaie'hae wasallam means "Blessings and peace be upon him [Prophet Muhammad ]"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

WebMaster said:


> Yeah, but he is stepping up though. T-20 may be what will get him going.



yeah i think he will just be used in t20s and most probably in asian conditions ...you cant count the performance in bangladesh league as the pitches were flat and no world class bowlers



fox said:


> Yaar someone plz tell urdu/hindi commentary kiss ind channel pe ha?



star sports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Safriz said:


> Acute shortage of Gif images in this thread....



What are you waiting for? Bhar doo thread ko!


----------



## funtoosh

Lahorie said:


> sal-lul-laho alaie'hae wasallam means "Blessings and peace be upon him [Prophet Muhammad ]"



indeed , thathasthu to that.


----------



## Sugarcane

Batting start nahi hoe abhi tak?


----------



## Mani2020

LoveIcon said:


> Batting start nahi hoe abhi tak?



starting in next five minutes


----------



## Sugarcane

Mani2020 said:


> starting in next five minutes



Good.... Main aik aur suta laga aaon


----------



## Lahorie

A suggestion posted on cricinfo.com:



> Rafi: "Call India A bowlers from Palam Ground to Firozshah Kotla to save India, They are doing fabulous job against England XI"


----------



## Mani2020

*Kamran akmal opening *


----------



## Emmie

111, Nelson proved to be bad for team India today... I missed David Shepherd!


----------



## BATMAN

Manas said:


> The team is shattered. Most senior player hate Dhoni and aren't giving their 100%.



Same in Pakistan.. players are not happy with ouster of Afridi and are not putting in even 10% of their abilities... and on top of that due to the shitty food they are being fed their bowling speed has been reduced to half.
The threats of hindu extremists and crowd pressure is also doing its magic... and batsmen are not performing as they should be.

Imagine....Indians play Pakistan on neutral ground with neutral umpires and no threats of ICC and hindu extremist.
(Inshallah)---- Indians will not exceed a total of 50!


----------



## Mani2020

LoveIcon said:


> Good.... Main aik aur suta laga aaon



hahah


----------



## Emmie

Mani2020 said:


> *Kamran akmal opening *



Good decision, Kamran is useless down the order.


----------



## Mani2020

Emmie said:


> Good decision, Kamran is useless down the order.



i think the reason would be hafeez's injury ...lets hope kamran bats well today.... if he takes off it will be awesome to watch


----------



## Emmie

Mani2020 said:


> i think the reason would be hafeez's injury ...lets hope kamran bats well today.... if he takes off it will be awesome to watch



That is also a factor but I believe this promotion is intentional, Hafeez is is ok, he'll come to bat..


----------



## KRAIT

@Abhishek_ Give me streaming link buddy.


----------



## EagleEyes

KRAIT said:


> @Abhishek_ Give me streaming link buddy.



Andy's Test - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*kami gone yar he fails again*


----------



## EagleEyes

Kamran Akmal has done **** everywhere the whole series.


----------



## Hyde

Kami bhai ka experiment was failed but don't mind --- I hope we can win this game today --- we are bad in choosing small totals... so lets hope there is no tricky game coming ahead


----------



## KRAIT

Mere stream on karte hi out ho gaya.


----------



## Emmie

Man with big incisors made his way to the pavilion...


----------



## Mani2020

Today was the best chance to prove his metal but he failed again


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> Mere stream on karte hi out ho gaya.



Mahoos band kar


----------



## Mani2020

*Younis in, hafeez still not in *

*Kamran akmal was given wrong out *


----------



## A.Rafay

Kamran was not good he struggled at first then got Out!


----------



## Mani2020

The ball was high , not hitting the wicket


----------



## rockstarIN

Mani2020 said:


> *Younis in, hafeez still not in *
> 
> *Kamran akmal was given wrong out *



wRONG OUT?


----------



## hembo

Mani2020 said:


> *Younis in, hafeez still not in *
> 
> *Kamran akmal was given wrong out *



Kumar to Kamran Akmal, OUT, and he strikes with that one that comes booming in from outside off. We have seen it already a few times in this series, *Akmal gets stuck on the crease and he is right in front of the stumps*. Bhuvneshwar continues to impress with his swing



Mani2020 said:


> i think the reason would be hafeez's injury ...lets hope kamran bats well today.... if he takes off it will be awesome to watch



Hafeez ka kya huwa???



Mani2020 said:


> *Younis in, hafeez still not in *
> 
> *Kamran akmal was given wrong out *



Kumar to Kamran Akmal, OUT, and he strikes with that one that comes booming in from outside off. We have seen it already a few times in this series, *Akmal gets stuck on the crease and he is right in front of the stumps*. Bhuvneshwar continues to impress with his swing


----------



## Mani2020

rockstar said:


> wRONG OUT?




The ball was high hitting above the knee roll and going over the stumps but billy judged him lbw


----------



## hembo

Emmie said:


> Good decision, Kamran is useless down the order.



As if he is any good up the order.. lol!!


----------



## Emmie

Mani2020 said:


> *Younis in, hafeez still not in *
> 
> *Kamran akmal was given wrong out *



He was out, impact was right within the limits... Are you referring to the height?


----------



## Sugarcane

cricinfo sucks


----------



## Mani2020

@hembo 

hafeez got injured while bowling...dhoni hit powerful straight short and in attempt to stop the ball he got his thumb dislocated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

i want more muslim fast bowlers in indian team. they are better because they eat meat


----------



## Safriz

Akmal is useless in batting so no surprise here...


----------



## Mani2020

Emmie said:


> He was out, impact was right within the limits... Are you referring to the height?



no it was high check the replay


----------



## Emmie

hembo said:


> As if he is any good up the order.. lol!!



Check out his records... He's pathetic at playing soft ball.


----------



## Jango

Mani2020 said:


> @hembo
> 
> hafeez got injured while bowling...dhoni hit powerful straight short and in attempt to stop the ball he got his thumb dislocated



So that's why they were showing the replay of that again and again!


----------



## Emmie

Mani2020 said:


> no it was high check the replay



Height could have been a factor, but I believe it was quite a fair call in general.


----------



## Mani2020

nuclearpak said:


> So that's why they were showing the replay of that again and again!



yes thats the reason


----------



## Awesome

Shami's doing some deadly bowling.


----------



## Mani2020

ball is keeping low on occasions


----------



## Emmie

Mani2020 said:


> yes thats the reason



But he was able to bowl rest of the overs of his quota!


----------



## KRAIT

Outtttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Mani2020

Emmie said:


> But he was able to bowl rest of the overs of his quota!



yup .... 

3 boundaries stopped by india so far


----------



## Safriz

What the???
2 maidens?


----------



## EagleEyes

KRAIT said:


> Outtttttttttttttttttttttttttt



trolling


----------



## hembo

The new debutant bowler gets two maiden overs in a row... How's he bowling folks.. Any pace??


----------



## A.Rafay

Indians wont invite us in their country again!!


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> Outtttttttttttttttttttttttttt


 @WebMaster es kaali zuban walay ko ban karo


----------



## imran_ind

shami looks good at the moment


----------



## Jango

Both the bowlers are troubling Pak, swinging the ball and putting it in right areas. Need to hold on to wickets now in this stage. 

India looking sharp in the field as well.


----------



## KRAIT

Webby sent me an infraction.


----------



## EagleEyes

Indian bowlers look good, better.


----------



## Abhishek_

KRAIT said:


> Webby sent me an infraction.


hehhh. ...


----------



## funtoosh

because we have muslim fast bowler. they are better than hindus... like zaheer khan , munaf, irfan etc


----------



## Mani2020

hembo said:


> The new debutant bowler gets two maiden overs in a row... How's he bowling folks.. Any pace??



decent pace by shami, ball is swinging and sometimes keeping low

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

delhi is the most fugly stadium in the world


----------



## walwal

funtoosh said:


> because we have muslim fast bowler. they are better than hindus... like zaheer khan , munaf, irfan etc



Why this Hindu Muslim thingy here ?


----------



## Emmie

Good fielding by Indians... Ajj tau sare Rhodes banay howay hein!


----------



## funtoosh

KRAIT said:


> Webby sent me an infraction.



why you got it?


----------



## EagleEyes

Shot 4444 stop this


----------



## funtoosh

some good looking pakistani women in crowd cheering 4(or are they indian muslims supporting paksitan (hmmm - suspicious))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Anybody saw the girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Indian bowling side is looking totally different from their batting side.


----------



## KRAIT

Kidding......No infraction.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

There are quite a few Pakistanis in the stadium,didn't see them in previous matches.


----------



## Jango

WebMaster said:


> Anybody saw the girls.



Webby tharkian mar raha hai!!!

Tsk tsk tsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

Punjabbi Munda said:


> There are quite a few Pakistanis in the stadium,didn't see them in previous matches.
> 
> There are quite a few Pakistanis in the stadium,didn't see them in previous matches.



Easy, convenient and afforable to Delhi than to Kolkata and Chennai. Culturally close as well.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Tagdi fielding ho rahi hai

Gone!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mani2020

*younis bowled *


----------



## walwal

Gem delivery !


----------



## mikkix

mediocre gone


----------



## Mani2020

*atleast 3 fours stop* 

*match phansay ga *


----------



## EagleEyes

And the wall has collapsed.


----------



## Emmie

Need a partnership here... Awesome bowling by the pair.


----------



## Sugarcane

@happyMarks!! where are you dude......


----------



## KRAIT

@WebMaster ............

I told you OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

WebMaster said:


> And the wall has collapsed.


Ye wall hai tumhari?Lagta hai cement ki nahi..mitti ki thi..


----------



## Mani2020

bhai match phansta lag raha ha peechay malik aur umer reh gaye hain , misbah wese cheetah ha


----------



## walwal

KRAIT said:


> @WebMaster ............
> 
> I told you OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.



Nostradamus in making !



LoveIcon said:


> @happyMarks!! where are you dude......



He is consolidating prayers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

KRAIT said:


> @WebMaster ............
> 
> I told you OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.


 @Abhishek_ gave us delayed streaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Shami Ahmed looks like a great baller...at least better than others got the nip,pace and swing.

Maine sabse pehle kaha tha Indian innings khatm hone k baad..ki India jeetegi ..Delhi pitch hai..not easy to bat at all especially in such cold.


----------



## K-Xeroid

A bit poor short selection from batsman, not trying to play with middle of the bat. They are forgeting that 168 is kind of T20 target but first they need to stay and get habitual of conditions.


----------



## funtoosh

younis ka middle stump udaaaa


----------



## KRAIT

Yaar itni baar beat kar diya, ab to OUT hoga Jamshed.


----------



## walwal

Shami, so far so good. Some lethal deliveries


----------



## Abhishek_

WebMaster said:


> @Abhishek_ gave us delayed streaming.


oops.... 
shouldn't you be sleeping grandpa?


----------



## funtoosh

ok that dumb aunty cheered for younis bowled also. now im confused.


----------



## Emmie

Shami has got the pace guys, finally a pacer in the side..


----------



## EagleEyes

Abhishek_ said:


> oops....
> shouldn't you be sleeping grandpa?



As soon as Nasir gets out.


----------



## KRAIT

One Yorker.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Shami is impressive..one more wicket and we are strongly back in it..Nasir Jamshed out ho jaye bus


----------



## A.Rafay

Misbah has come whwere is hafeez


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

A.Rafay said:


> Misbah has come whwere is hafeez


probably injured?


----------



## KRAIT

Kumar should bowl another.


----------



## EagleEyes

We are three down with Hafeez out.


----------



## A.Rafay

Punjabbi Munda said:


> probably injured?



Only his finger was injured!


----------



## Abhishek_

delhi waalon naara lagao, nasir bharat shodo!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Shami Ahmed - 4 Overs-3 Maidens-5-Runs.
Great bowler


----------



## A.Rafay

Misbah is playing slow as usual!


----------



## funtoosh

cmon desi aunties..


----------



## A.Rafay

Edge But not out


----------



## KRAIT

Bus 2 ball baad out.


----------



## mikkix

come on kumar took all wickets not shami but yes shami bowled well.


----------



## funtoosh

oh no.. they got 1 run


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Pakistani batsmen seem to be out of touch..very lucky.


----------



## A.Rafay

Woh that younus dismisal was Stunning!!


----------



## Slav Defence

WebMaster said:


> We are three down with Hafeez out.



2/14.......


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

A.Rafay said:


> Only his finger was injured!


He was hit pretty hard,specially in cold it would hurt more..


----------



## Sugarcane

Couple of boundaries needed, Pakistani batsmen can't play under pressure


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

sohni sohni kudiyan


----------



## A.Rafay

LOl at this perk chocolate advertisment!!


----------



## Sugarcane

Punjabbi Munda said:


> sohni sohni kudiyan



Koi foto shoto post karo yaar


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

10 overs 19 runs..very slow.


----------



## alibaz

Just need to survive few more overs. Any way great display of pace bowling and fielding by Indians .

Just need to survive few more overs. Any way great display of pace bowling and fielding by Indians .


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

LoveIcon said:


> Koi foto shoto post karo yaar


tv??
Almost out!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Misbah's TUK TUK is required rite now


----------



## A.Rafay

Punjabbi Munda said:


> 10 overs 19 runs..very slow.



Yea we call misbah tuk tuk because of his *** balls!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Req RR 3.74


----------



## Sugarcane

Punjabbi Munda said:


> tv??
> Almost out!!



cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

A.Rafay said:


> Yea we call misbah tuk tuk because of his *** balls!!!


woh toh abhi aya hai..tuk tuk toh Namshed kar raha hai 

4444444444444444444


----------



## Devil Soul

44444444444444444444


----------



## A.Rafay

444444444444444444444


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Jamshed very lucky to be here..survived quite a few close ones.


----------



## KRAIT

Time for Caught behind the Wickets.


----------



## Devil Soul

22-2 ....10ovr


----------



## A.Rafay

22-2 After 10 overs!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Awesome bowling


----------



## funtoosh

afridi in hajmola ad..


----------



## A.Rafay

funtoosh said:


> afridi in hajmola ad..



 You watching which channel PTV Sports??


----------



## funtoosh

A.Rafay said:


> You watching which channel PTV Sports??



in crictime , ptv is streaming.. its random. sometimes star , sometimes ptv..


----------



## Mani2020

A.Rafay said:


> You watching which channel PTV Sports??



oh hajmola tau dena haha ...what an epic ad


----------



## funtoosh

now its bingo and desi MrBean

pakistani are good looking compared to indians


----------



## hembo

Another maiden over.. Ye kya ho reha hain??

Another maiden over.. Ye kya ho reha hain??


----------



## Sugarcane

In Pakistan team captain play from Indian Side, In India team only captain play against Pakistan


----------



## KRAIT

One more wicket , of Jamshed.


----------



## funtoosh

lol... true


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Pakistanis watching hindi commentary or their own?


----------



## A.Rafay

Mani2020 said:


> oh hajmola tau dena haha ...what an epic ad



Es ko match me ladta hai koi hajmola nai deta es liye pehle ball pe out hojata hai!


----------



## funtoosh

ptv has english comms.. ramiz raja and gavaskar etc


----------



## A.Rafay

funtoosh said:


> now its bingo and desi MrBean
> 
> pakistani are good looking compared to indians



Yea that Mr.beab annoys me!!!


----------



## cyphercide

Pakistani batsmen cleverly seeing the new ball off, a luxury you are afforded when you BAT SECOND!!!

I still can't believe Dhoni elected to bat first. Either way, Fareed Zakaria GPS comes on in a few minutes!!!


----------



## imran_ind

kamran akmals contribution in this series is equal to virat kohli both have failed


----------



## darkinsky

KRAIT said:


> Webby sent me an infraction.


 @WebMaster zulm ke hadd hote he webby yeh kia ker daala


----------



## funtoosh

who are the good looking famous pakistani model?


----------



## KRAIT

Out karo yaaar.


----------



## Devil Soul

4 lovely drive , Misbah


----------



## KRAIT

darkinsky said:


> @WebMaster zulm ke hadd hote he webby yeh kia ker daala


Kidding mate. No infraction.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Windjammer

Cameramen seems to be more focused on Basantis than Bat.......Good...makes the cricket more interesting.


----------



## A.Rafay

Is he the only pakistani there is he today there??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

A.Rafay said:


> Is he the only pakistani there is he today there??



likes for chennai crowd in being sportive and for him to be able to do so  ????



Windjammer said:


> Cameramen seems to be more focused on Basantis than Bat.......Good...makes the cricket more interesting.



paksitani women are chikni

yaar woh aadmi style se plus biskut khata hai .. kya baat hai


----------



## KRAIT

Sutta break.


----------



## A.Rafay

Kohli talking about kardon dosron ki bolty band !!!! Khud ki bolty to pehley hi band ho gai hai iski!!


----------



## K-Xeroid

funtoosh said:


> who are the good looking famous pakistani model?


All type of flavours are available, it depends on situation and requirements


----------



## Mani2020

A.Rafay said:


> Es ko match me ladta hai koi hajmola nai deta es liye pehle ball pe out hojata hai!



lala bas hogaya ha bhai ab tau ous se full toss bhi nahi kheli jati ...dekha tha 1st t20 ma


----------



## funtoosh

A.Rafay said:


> Kohli talking about kardon dosron ki bolty band !!!! Khud ki bolty to pehley hi band ho gai hai iski!!



pehle kohli ko apni pichwade ko band karna chaiyye


----------



## Strigon

I feel like Misbah's luck is gonna run out pretty soon


----------



## alibaz

Misbah is continuously fishing out side the off stump.


----------



## Mani2020

alibaz said:


> Misbah is continuously fishing out side the off stump.



he always does his technique is nill when it comes to lively pitches ...just riding on his luck for some years now


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

bust 8 wicket aur chahiye..fir toh ham jeet gyi..
Ishant bekaar bowler,expect some runs/


----------



## A.Rafay

funtoosh said:


> pehle kohli ko apni pichwade ko band karna chaiyye



 Larkian pata pata ke bhi nahee thaka!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

bust 8 wicket aur chahiye..fir toh ham jeet gyi..
Ishant bekaar bowler,expect some runs/


----------



## Markus

JonAsad said:


> if a loss against Pakistan doesnt change any thing so a win against austrailia should change sh!t as well-
> 
> haha stay in your league indian- where Bangladesh should be your arch rival now- Lol-



Comparing pakistan with Australia ?

Making a mockery of yourself.


----------



## funtoosh

A.Rafay said:


> Larkian pata pata ke bhi nahee thaka!!



i swear ,,.,.


----------



## A.Rafay

29-2 14 overs very slow!!


----------



## walwal

A.Rafay said:


> 29-2 14 overs very slow!!



Yes, but is already yours


----------



## funtoosh

alibaz said:


> Misbah is continuously fishing out side the off stump.



Misbah will be arrested today for fishing in india along with all the fishermen we have collected .. lol.


----------



## Markus

No action in the wntire series, all 3 matches was tuk-tuk.

This is what happens when u leave our sachin and afridi.


----------



## A.Rafay

444444444444444 But foot laga dia!!


----------



## Mani2020

A.Rafay said:


> 444444444444444 *But foot* laga dia!!



what the heck is this kind , did he play with his butt?


----------



## Sugarcane

What happened to Indian fast bowlers today?


----------



## A.Rafay

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Sugarcane

Kya score hai?


----------



## walwal

33/2 14.5 overs


----------



## A.Rafay

Again 4444444


----------



## KRAIT

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Ishant is useless


----------



## A.Rafay

Mani2020 said:


> what the heck is this kind , did he play with his butt?



I mean fielder saved 4 with his foot!


----------



## walwal

KRAIT said:


> OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT



Bhediyaa aaya re aya


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT



chup karja manhoos snake


----------



## A.Rafay

This stadium is kinda ugly and looks like that thing is about to fall!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT



Webby i am telling you ban this guy for couple of hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> chup karja manhoos snake



60-4....


----------



## alibaz

funtoosh said:


> Misbah will be arrested today for fishing in india along with all the fishermen we have collected .. lol.


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> 60-4....



that was india


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Jamshed is very lucky today


----------



## Mani2020

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Jamshed is very lucky today



luck is a part of the game...you got away with akmal decision


----------



## KRAIT

@nuclearpak Spinner going to take a wicket.


----------



## A.Rafay

125 to win from 34 overs!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Mani2020 said:


> luck is a part of the game...you got away with akmal decision


It is..just saying


----------



## Sugarcane

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Jamshed is very lucky today



It's score that count........ Another century is on the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

KRAIT said:


> 60-4....



jaoo jaoo aisa nahi ho ga............


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> @nuclearpak Spinner going to take a wicket.



Pakistani gave many extras but look at indian Extras only 1 run barey kanjooos hain indian players makhy chooos!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

A.Rafay said:


> Pakistani gave many extras but look at indian Extras only 1 run barey kanjooos hain indian players makhy chooos!!!



Pakistanio ka dil bara hai


----------



## WAQAS119

20 more runs by this partnership and this match is ours.


----------



## Jango

KRAIT said:


> @nuclearpak Spinner going to take a wicket.



What's the score now?

Real score please.


----------



## Sugarcane

"I think the problem of India is most likely a programming error. The coding "IF (VS SRI LANKA, WIN, ELSE LOOSE)" should be recoded," says Ameega. Is there a BREAK for the loop they are currently stuck in?


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> What's the score now?
> 
> Real score please.



fake score chaly ga??


----------



## Mani2020

A.Rafay said:


> Pakistani gave many extras but look at indian Extras only 1 run barey kanjooos hain indian players makhy chooos!!!



with fast bowlers you always tend to give more extras, as the focus is on pace so line gets wavered ocassionaly not in the case of medium pacers they have certain limitations and line length is their main weapon


----------



## walwal

WAQAS119 said:


> 20 more runs by this partnership and this match is ours.



It already is


----------



## cyphercide

Kumar continues. India can't do much other than go for broke at this point.


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> What's the score now?
> 
> Real score please.



43-2 overs 33


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


> fake score chaly ga??



Nhn bhai!....



A.Rafay said:


> 43-2 overs 33



So how is Pak doing? I am not watching the match....


----------



## walwal

nuclearpak said:


> Nhn bhai!....
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Pak doing? I am not watching the match....



Neither me. But crickinfo ticker on my chrome browser is good enough to give close to live updates


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> Nhn bhai!....
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Pak doing? I am not watching the match....



They are doing great partnership is building 33 Overs are left


----------



## KRAIT

I stopped watching. Hope it works.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Strigon

Is it really that cold in there? I see people in full jackets like if its snowing..


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> I stopped watching. Hope it works.



Stop watching releases tension i know the feeling happens sometimes with me tooo!


----------



## KRAIT

48-2

12 runs and 2 wickets Incoming.


----------



## walwal

Strigon said:


> Is it really that cold in there? I see people in full jackets like if its snowing..



Its 9 degrees


----------



## funtoosh

some indian murgi and aunty now

chitrakoot ke ghat mein, pad rahi thi thand...


----------



## Awesome

Anyone else got some good streaming link?


----------



## KRAIT

A.Rafay said:


> Stop watching releases tension i know the feeling happens sometimes with me tooo!


Not because of tension. Its a superstition.


----------



## Devil Soul

50/2 .........


----------



## Windjammer

No offence to Indian members...don't know what kind of cricketer this character is but he behaves like a complete "Chichora".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## funtoosh

Windjammer said:


> No offence to Indian members...don't know what kind of cricketer this character is but he behaves like a complete "Chichora".



what is meaning of chichora?


----------



## Safriz

Batting is stable now..
Lets see....


----------



## walwal

Windjammer said:


> "Chichora".[/QUOTE]
> 
> Whats that ?


----------



## Awesome

Streaming link guys? Abhishek's link is going davaandol.


----------



## hembo

LoveIcon said:


> "I think the problem of India is most likely a programming error. The coding "IF (VS SRI LANKA, WIN, ELSE LOOSE)" should be recoded," says Ameega. Is there a BREAK for the loop they are currently stuck in?



Zeeshan: "@Ameega: I think there is a problem in import fletcher.coach file. Its throwing illegal reference exception."


----------



## KRAIT

funtoosh said:


> what is meaning of chichora?


One who teases girls, passes comments.


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Asim Aquil said:


> Streaming link guys? Abhishek's link is going davaandol.


Andy's Test - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## funtoosh

i have started learning astrology..


----------



## Safriz

walwal said:


> Whats that ?



Doush bag....joker....fool...


----------



## mikkix

chichora or cheap


----------



## A.Rafay

Asim Aquil said:


> Anyone else got some good streaming link?



Try this

Welcome to WatchCricket.TV


----------



## llvllrPaki

KRAIT said:


> Not because of tension. Its a superstition.



Here it is!!

Sky Sports 1 Live Stream | Live Sky Sports 1 Streaming


----------



## hembo

Sam: "India's problem is left hander, we always find difficult getting wickets of this left handers Saeed anwar , Cook , Andy flower , Jayasuria , Hayden etc and now Nasir Jamshed is in the list as well." 


Tamim Iqbal as well..


----------



## Windjammer

KRAIT said:


> One who teases girls, passes comments.



Actually.....a drama queen. !!


----------



## Devil Soul

lovely shot for 4 By Naser


----------



## Jango

Asim Aquil said:


> Streaming link guys? Abhishek's link is going davaandol.



Search wiziwig on google, go To live sports at the top, then select cricket...

I aint on PC so cant copy the link here.


----------



## KRAIT

India A beats England XI

Hope we play with this team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

AstanoshKhan said:


>



haan, hum pakistani hai.. hum "bum" se kaam chalaate hain.


----------



## chauvunist

Working Good

Webcric.Com - Live Cricket - India, Pakistan


----------



## KRAIT

5 runs and 2 wickets to come.


----------



## Markus

With a target of 168, I thought pakistan will end this match in 20 overs, but they are being made to slog it out.


----------



## KRAIT

Windjammer said:


> Actually.....a drama queen. !!


Nope.....We call chichora this.


----------



## Devil Soul

funtoosh said:


> haan, hum pakistani hai.. hum "bum" se kaam chalaate hain.



We all know who's "BUM" is on fire, rite now


----------



## Abhishek_

Asim Aquil said:


> Streaming link guys? Abhishek's link is going davaandol.


refreshed. working now?


----------



## Rahil khan

funtoosh said:


> haan, hum pakistani hai.. hum "bum" se kaam chalaate hain.



Aap kia hadwanay chalatay hain???????????


----------



## cyphercide

KRAIT said:


> India A beats England XI
> 
> Hope we play with this team.




Abey, tu abhi tak match dekh raha hai.

Jao CNN lagao.Assad is on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

Devil Soul said:


> We all know who's "BUM" is on fire, rite now



gandhi ne kahaa tha, agar dushman ek gaal pe maara to doosra gaal bhi dikha do...

Dhoni ko gaand sunaai diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> 5 runs and 2 wickets to come.



Shahzaday abhi tu 3 chakaay settle karnay hain


----------



## Windjammer

KRAIT said:


> Nope.....We call chichora this.



Apni taraf point kar detey....baat khatum ho jatey. 

J/K


----------



## Devil Soul

RRR 3.7 RR 2.8


----------



## KRAIT

Windjammer said:


> Apni taraf point kar detey....baat khatum ho jatey.
> J/K


I was going to say that I know it best but didn't say because you will point at me. Well you did it anyway.


----------



## imran_ind

Bharat ka pradarshan puri shrinkhala mai asafal raha ,pakistan ka pradarshan prasannadayak raha


----------



## Markus

Devil Soul said:


> RRR 3.7 RR 2.8



Ask your players to end the match fast, I have better things to do in life than just sit in front of the idiot box.


----------



## A.Rafay

Need 112 to win from 30 overs !


----------



## funtoosh

Rahil khan said:


> Aap kia hadwanay chalatay hain???????????



whats hadwanay


----------



## Sugarcane

funtoosh said:


> whats hadwanay



Hinduwana === Watermelon


----------



## Devil Soul

Markus said:


> Ask your players to end the match fast, I have better things to do in life than just sit in front of the idiot box.


Cant .. while TUK TUK King is out their batting ....
BTW its Spin time now


----------



## KRAIT

@LoveIcon 2 wickets coming from Ashwin.


----------



## Devil Soul

444444444444 lovely shot...


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Strigon said:


> Is it really that cold in there? I see people in full jackets like if its snowing..


Today morning it lowest was 1 degrees,current temperature i saw on ndtv it shows 6 degrees.
OUT!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Naser goes... LBW


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> @LoveIcon 2 wickets coming from Ashwin.



61 --- Jaa ab jaa kar koi aur kaam kar


----------



## KRAIT

Saalon ne prediction kharab kar di.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

LoveIcon said:


> Hinduwana === Watermelon



"hindu" wana? hmmm.


----------



## Strigon

this is bad...jamshed..


----------



## KRAIT

@LoveIcon


----------



## funtoosh

OUUUUUTTTTT


----------



## Sugarcane

Aik kaali zuban wala baitha howa hai yahan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cyphercide

Strigon said:


> this is bad...jamshed..



Didn't look out to me. Let's watch the replay.


----------



## Mani2020

imran_ind said:


> Bharat ka pradarshan puri shrinkhala mai asafal raha ,pakistan ka pradarshan prasannadayak raha



it should b sidhu


----------



## mikkix

5 runs wide


----------



## Devil Soul

nice... thanks for 5 wides


----------



## EagleEyes

Time to sleep
@Devil Soul @hembo @Windjammer just press post once, when a pop up comes, press "stay on this page"

If you do still post duplicate, erase the dulpicate content.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

*nasir kitne pe out hua ?*


----------



## funtoosh

out tha --- lbw.. big stride, but too stright

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

if umar scored then match will be over


----------



## Devil Soul

101 from 29.2


----------



## Markus

Devil Soul said:


> Cant .. while TUK TUK King is out their batting ....
> BTW its Spin time now



Dude, your players are so boring man, taking so much time to reach 168 and that too against such a pathetic Indian bowling attack.


----------



## Devil Soul

100 from 29 ovrs


----------



## Sugarcane

Markus said:


> Dude, your players are so boring man, taking so much time to reach 168 and that too against such a pathetic Indian bowling attack.



Our player are pathetic in chasing low target


----------



## funtoosh

in pak, is there a separate ladies stand in stadiums?


----------



## KRAIT

Aloo ke paranthe.


----------



## Markus

LoveIcon said:


> Our player are pathetic in chasing low target



Yes, and today's match is a perfect example of it.


----------



## Devil Soul

Markus said:


> Dude, your players are so boring man, taking so much time to reach 168 and that too against such a pathetic Indian bowling attack.



pathetic Indian bowling attack + pathetic PAK batting = Boring .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

funtoosh said:


> out tha --- lbw.. big stride, but too stright



Right. I kinda saw some glove contact since the ball kept that low.


----------



## A.Rafay

funtoosh said:


> in pak, is there a separate ladies stand in stadiums?



No! What do you think ??? No its same for ladies but i think where there are ladies sitting men dont want to go cuz other women will sit there!


----------



## Markus

Devil Soul said:


> pathetic Indian bowling attack + pathetic PAK batting = Boring .....



If bowling is pathetic then how come batting is also pathetic, then that means you have useless players.


----------



## Mani2020

haha reminds me of england test series when we did as pathetic batting as we could ...still defended 133 runs ...


----------



## KRAIT

shortttt............


----------



## Windjammer

Markus said:


> If bowling is pathetic then how come batting is also pathetic, then that means you have *useless* players.



Playing against pathetic players. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

No century jamshed


----------



## funtoosh

A.Rafay said:


> No! What do you think ??? No its same for ladies but i think where there are ladies sitting men dont want to go cuz other women will sit there!



i thought in Pak , men have separate section and ladies have a separate section. thats what i remember seeeing...
my hopes of coming to Pak and pataaoing a chick is dashed. unless I do like rishi kapoor in rafu chakkar


----------



## Markus

Windjammer said:


> Playing against pathetic players. !!



Pathetic players get pathetic opposition !!

Got it ? Fair and square.


----------



## Devil Soul

72/3... 96 from 27 ovr


----------



## Windjammer

Double post


----------



## Markus

Windjammer said:


> Playing against pathetic players. !!



Pathetic players get pathetic opposition !!

Got it ? Fair and square.


----------



## KRAIT

Danda lekar lad lo tum log.


----------



## Devil Soul

Markus said:


> If bowling is pathetic then how come batting is also pathetic, then that means you have useless players.


yeah we got few....


----------



## BATMAN

Jamshed's lbw was partial umpiring... which Pakistan has to defeat along with Indian team.

(Inshallah) we'll win in the end!


----------



## Safriz

RRR-3.43 
Good so far


----------



## imran_ind

game is getting so boring to watch


----------



## Mani2020

*2 wrong decisions against us today *


----------



## KRAIT

BATMAN said:


> Jamshed's lbw was partial umpiring... which Pakistan has to defeat along with Indian team.
> (Inshallah) we'll win in the end!


RAW MOSSAD conspiracy.


----------



## Awesome

Pak will get a chance when they bring in 5-6th bowlers...


----------



## A.Rafay

74-3 ............


----------



## Markus

Windjammer said:


> Double post




Double post


----------



## funtoosh

BATMAN said:


> Jamshed's lbw was partial umpiring... which Pakistan has to defeat along with Indian team.
> 
> (Inshallah) we'll win in the end!



cmon .. he was out imo


----------



## A.Rafay

Markus said:


> Double post



Trolling!!


----------



## Markus

A.Rafay said:


> Trolling!!




All posts are coming two times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

Markus said:


> Pathetic players get pathetic opposition !!
> 
> Got it ? Fair and square.


Wats more pathetic is that both are World and Asian Champs.. Damn pathetic.. :p


----------



## Sugarcane

Markus said:


> Double post



Sixer Post


----------



## A.Rafay

Markus said:


> Pathetic players get pathetic opposition !!
> 
> Got it ? Fair and square.



So next time With england! Pathetic opposition??? Or Pathetic Indian Team!!


----------



## Windjammer

Markus said:


> Pathetic players get pathetic opposition !!
> 
> Got it ? Fair and square.



With a result of 2------0 ..... better change your tablets.


----------



## Strigon

BATMAN said:


> (Inshallah) we'll win in the end!



But we have already won, now its just a matter of adding insult to injury. Have to admit, Indian's are defending well.


----------



## funtoosh

Markus said:


> All posts are coming two times.



when you are drunk you see things in twos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grindel

koe match ho rha hy kiya? ?


----------



## Devil Soul

76/3 24ovr


----------



## Markus

Windjammer said:


> With a result of 2------0 ..... better change your tablets.



2-0 ?

Target is only 168 and you still not looking confident to make it 3-0.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

i want indian media link  They may have started from now on Bashing Dhoni and indian players!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

drop kar deya... capt nay capt koo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Safriz said:


>



Good one.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Markus said:


> 2-0 ?
> 
> Target is only 168 and you still not looking confident to make it 3-0.



Remove my avatar again you copied it!!! Its annoying me! Why do you Copy me????


----------



## Devil Soul

5 wide....


----------



## Awesome

Match phasta hua nazar araha hai... All Indian bowlers are in good nick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Ashwin helping in closing the match early.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

83 from 25 ovr


----------



## Markus

A.Rafay said:


> Remove my avatar again you copied it!!! Its annoying me! Why do you Copy me????



What copied ?

I just resized it myself.

Even I know how to resize images.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Asim Aquil said:


> Match phasta hua nazar araha hai... All Indian bowlers are in good nick



Nopes ! Its just matter of time to stamp the victory. Its already yours


----------



## Strigon

Meet our new secret team member, Ashwin


----------



## Devil Soul

87/3 27ovr
Pak batsman need Indians help to finish the match


----------



## A.Rafay

Markus said:


> What copied ?
> 
> I just resized it myself.
> 
> Even I know how to resize images.



OK But doesnt it look Wierd to you that both of us has same AVATAr and it creates confusion!


----------



## Sugarcane

Devil Soul said:


> 87/3 30ovr



on crifinfo it 26 overs


----------



## cyphercide

tamanna.... kuch toh Virat ko samjhaoh....


----------



## Grindel

Strigon said:


> Meet our new secret team member, Ashwin


its freezing out there, thats why


----------



## Windjammer

Markus said:


> Pathetic players get pathetic opposition !!
> 
> Got it ? Fair and square.



With a result of 2------0 ..... better change your tablets.


----------



## Markus

A.Rafay said:


> OK But doesnt it look Wierd to you that both of us has same AVATAr and it creates confusion!



What confusion ?

A member is known based on the content of his posts and not on his avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

reqd 78 from 23 ovrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Ab tum AVATAR ke piche lad lo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*aj tau umer akmal bhi tuk tuk laga ha*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

as i say 44444444 by umer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

LoveIcon said:


> on crifinfo it 26 overs



You are late i think here i have 22.2 overs left!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grindel

Mani2020 said:


> *aj tau umer akmal bhi tuk tuk laga ha*


kharbooza kharboozy ko daikh k rang pakr rha hy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

4444444444444 by Umer!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*bhai ball tau kafi spin ho rahi ha *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

A.Rafay said:


> You are late i think here i have 22.2 overs left!!



Acha bhai teiz gaam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Markus said:


> What confusion ?
> 
> A member is known based on the content of his posts and not on his avatar.



Whatever it doesnt look good!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

TUK TUK .. Make the clean sweep Tuk Tuk Slow so the Indian team remembers this Tuk Tuk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> Ab tum AVATAR ke piche lad lo.



Haan ab mein tumhara avatar Copy kartay hoon phir tumhein kesa lagey ga!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

A.Rafay said:


> Whatever it doesnt look good!!!



To me, it look perfectly good !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

They need to add another row in player details i.e. *** (Tuk) rate and change strike rate to real hit rate. This is getting so boring

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz




----------



## Mani2020

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> TUK TUK .. Make the clean sweep Tuk Tuk Slow so the Indian team remembers this Tuk Tuk



haha you are something else mate. always speak heart out even if doesnot make sense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

A.Rafay said:


> Haan ab mein tumhara avatar Copy kartay hoon phir tumhein kesa lagey ga!!!


Mujhe lagega maine ek ko convert kar diya Serial Killer main.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Markus said:


> To me, it look perfectly good !



Ok i welcome you to be my clone!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Tuk De India


----------



## KRAIT

Misbah is trolling India. Defeating with 100 cuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

haha ball is spinning a mile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

lol players of both teams are sitting outside wrapped in towels..pure desi style.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> Mujhe lagega maine ek ko convert kar diya Serial Killer main.



To tum serial killer ho!! chaloo Markus mera clone ban gaya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

A.Rafay said:


> Ok i welcome you to be my clone!!!!!



  

Kya joke maar raha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

RRR-3.48
Still doing good...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grindel

120 ball, 71 runs. . . .match phans jaye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

A.Rafay said:


> To tum serial killer ho!! chaloo Markus mera clone ban gaya hai


Jab koi aapka AVATAR le le to aap aise hi dialogue do ki saamne wala pareshan ho jaaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*100 up for Pak *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Markus said:


> Kya joke maar raha hai.



Joke nahee hai Bas Tum merey bodyguard ho Ab!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

I finally forced myself out of bed--cold Sunday morning. Anyway to see live stream? The Google app (InfoPak Tv Free) worked in 2nd ODI with Star Cricket channel but not today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Meengla said:


> I finally forced myself out of bed--cold Sunday morning. Anyway to see live stream? The Google app (InfoPak Tv Free) worked in 2nd ODI with Star Cricket channel but not today.


Andy's Test - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

A.Rafay said:


> Joke nahee hai Bas Tum merey bodyguard ho Ab!!



Main tumko sabse bachoonga, par tumko mujhse kaun bachaiga ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*66 from 112*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Meengla said:


> I finally forced myself out of bed--cold Sunday morning. Anyway to see live stream? The Google app (InfoPak Tv Free) worked in 2nd ODI with Star Cricket channel but not today.



Webcric.Com - Live Cricket - India, Pakistan, Australia, Sri Lanka, South Africa, New Zealand
CricTime.Com - Live Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket
Cricpk.Com | Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming | Free

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> Jab koi aapka AVATAR le le to aap aise hi dialogue do ki saamne wala pareshan ho jaaye.



Markus ab mera Bodyguard hai Or clone bhi Ab mein jahan trolling karoon ga wahan ye aye ga un Bangalion ki threads per!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*misbah's strike rate 45*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

A.Rafay said:


> Markus ab mera Bodyguard hai Or clone bhi Ab mein jahan trolling karoon ga wahan ye aye ga un Bangalion ki threads per!!


Kya yaar ek Indian convert kar liya tune. 

Have you played Age of Empires. You are like Monk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

India A team beat England pretty badly in earlier game , looks like alot of players in this Senior Side will not make it vs England Series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

A.Rafay said:


> Markus ab mera Bodyguard hai Or clone bhi Ab mein jahan trolling karoon ga wahan ye aye ga un Bangalion ki threads per!!



Bindaas!

Jo tumko kuch bhi bolega main usko udharhi thok dunga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Markus said:


> Main tumko sabse bachoonga, par tumko mujhse kaun bachaiga ?



Tum se kia bachna! Tum to khub bache ho!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Chalo ek out ab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

funtoosh said:


> i know sallalsho alai wasallam.. ijust did not know that saw means that...
> it comes in the song called kun faya kun which means i will and it becomes real.



qun fa ya kun is not a song it is a qawali and qunfa ya kun is an Arabic world reffered to Allah...
it means when Allah says anything to accomplish it is accomplished....
this is also a Quran's verse...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*maiden over *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

@KRAIT.....Bahi sahib.....kal kiya houa tha...kisi ko .bari lambi lambi F U type kar rahey thay. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Mani2020 said:


> *misbah's strike rate 45*



Thats blazing fast fir him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

joking apart.. its not easy to bat out their....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Windjammer said:


> @KRAIT.....Bahi sahib.....kal kiya houa tha...kisi ko .bari lambi lambi F U type kar rahey thay. !!



hahah mere peechay para tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

4444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Mani2020

*444444444444 by umer*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Gautum Ghambir ki sakal dekh ker Boundry marne ka dil karta hai , har waqat Ghambir hi hota hai in his day dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Windjammer said:


> @KRAIT.....Bahi sahib.....kal kiya houa tha...kisi ko .bari lambi lambi F U type kar rahey thay. !!


Dhyaan nahin yaar...kis thread ki baat kar rahe ho ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

A.Rafay said:


> Tum se kia bachna! Tum to khub bache ho!



woh tereko baad mein malum padega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

KRAIT said:


> Mujhe lagega maine ek ko convert kar diya Serial Killer main.


Yeh Bakray jesi ankhon walay uncle serial killer hain kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> Kya yaar ek Indian convert kar liya tune.
> 
> Have you played Age of Empires. You are like Monk.



Age of Empires ko Ages ho gaye ab ham PS3 per 3rd generation games kheltey hain!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

another 44444444 by umer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Classy 4 ..

Great benefit of having a cricketer instead of a slog master

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

A.Rafay said:


> Age of Empires ko Ages ho gaye ab ham PS3 per 3rd generation games kheltey hain!!


Chal Chal style mat maar. I know tu video game parlour jaake woh coin waale game khelta hai Tekken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

*58 from 102 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Akmal wants to finish it..110/3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Markus said:


> woh tereko baad mein malum padega



Chal to ker bhi kia lega! Ye PDF Hai tere baap ki jageer naheee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> hahah mere peechay para tha


 @Windjammer Yaar ye Mani bahut pareshan karta hai. Iska address pata karo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## llvllrPaki

Punjabbi Munda said:


> sohni sohni kudiyan



Hindustan kay Daryaon ka Pani aur unki aurton ki jawani.......

Pakistan he ki taraf behti hain.

Buhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Chal Chal style mat maar. I know tu video game parlour jaake woh coin waale game khelta hai Tekken.



that used to be awesome man , played alot in my childhood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Bhai logon Maa Baap par mat jao. Dono mera wala AVATAR rakh lo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

A.Rafay said:


> Chal to ker bhi kia lega! Ye PDF Hai tere baap ki jageer naheee



Dont get personal, warna tere baap pe main bhi jaa sakta hun, Got it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Umar Akmal ki evening Tea ka time hai need to finish it fast


----------



## Mani2020

*50 runs partnership *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> Chal Chal style mat maar. I know tu video game parlour jaake woh coin waale game khelta hai Tekken.



Tekken kheley hui to mujhe decade ho gai ab mein PS3 khelta hoon! Ye tum apna experience bata rahe ho


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> that used to be awesome man , played alot in my childhood


I used to bunk Maths tuition class for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Misbha 39 from 81... Wah Wha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> I used to bunk Maths tuition class for that.



tab bhi manhoos that tu?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Hilarious , pakistan team winning total and then on left , Virat Kohili with a girl on advertisement banner


----------



## Ayush

llvllrPaki said:


> Hindustan kay Daryaon ka Pani aur unki aurton ki jawani.......
> 
> Pakistan he ki taraf behti hain.
> 
> Buhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Please educate yourself before you look like a completely ignorant fool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*misbah gone*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

A.Rafay said:


> Tekken kheley hui to mujhe decade ho gai ab mein PS3 khelta hoon! Ye tum apna experience bata rahe ho


PS3 ki full form bata pehle. 

Pakistani Sitolia to nahin khelta naa tu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Wow misbah must be feeling dizzy today,thats very fast batting by his standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

OUT.....Misbah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Game is open to India. Misbah gone.

Game is open to India. Misbah gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

55 needed with 6 wickets in hand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> Bhai logon Maa Baap par mat jao. Dono mera wala AVATAR rakh lo.



Better hai ke tum mera AVATAR copy kerlo Markus or Tum bhi Mery team me aajao! OR ye gaya out !!Misbah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grindel

KRAIT said:


> I used to bunk Maths tuition class for that.



lolx. . . .me too, and once my elder brother caught me. wo thukai hoe na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Finaly the game can be won quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Grindel said:


> lolx. . . .me too, and once my elder brother caught me. wo thukai hoe na


Hahahahaha....I don't have elder brother. Tekken, the best game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

bhai ball is spinning quite a much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

KRAIT said:


> Hahahahaha....I don't have elder brother. Tekken, the best game.



guys talking about tekken,which were your favourite characters?mine was paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Thakur: "India will pay for the wicket of Misbah."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Mani2020 said:


> hahah mere peechay para tha



Ka bhool rahey hain bahi.....zaroor aap ney uskey fracture pey haath rakha ho ga .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> PS3 ki full form bata pehle.
> 
> Pakistani Sitolia to nahin khelta naa tu.



Ham ko aisa wesa Player na Sumjho ham ache achon ko online gaming me mar date hain!! PS3 pe abhi me Batman Arkham City khelraha tha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*lollipop ball pe out hua misbah *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Mani2020 said:


> bhai ball is spinning quite a much[/QUOTED]Delhites came to match after eating Mooli ke Paranthe. They all are farting. Ball getting dragged.
> 
> First acid, now acidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Koi baat nahi - Allah khayr karay ga Insha'Allah

Shoaib Malik on the crease and hopefully there will be no drama in the game

Insha'Allah Pakistan will clean sweep the series and write the history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Windjammer said:


> Ka bhool rahey hain bahi.....zaroor aap ney uskey fracture pey haath rakha ho ga .



Thapad maar diya fir maine screen se nikalke. 



Ayush Pandey said:


> guys talking about tekken,which were your favourite characters?mine was paul.


Gay character hai yaar woh to. Maine suna he was caught with Howrang, making out on the beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Good over wicket maiden !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

55 from 90

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

well played musbah


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> Thapad maar diya fir maine screen se nikalke.
> 
> Gay character hai yaar woh to. Maine suna he was caught with Howrang, making out on the beach.



 gay character! To konsa Straight hai??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

yay another tuk tuk lover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

good fielding by india today stopped atleast 15-20 runs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

A.Rafay said:


> gay character! To konsa Straight hai??


Nina...always flirts with male players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## llvllrPaki

Ayush Pandey said:


> Please educate yourself before you look like a completely ignorant fool



do me a favour & go jump off a cliff cuz u aint that smart to call someone ignorant fool , u are a tool


----------



## Mani2020

53 from 84

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

2000 runs of Akmal coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

53 needed we are coming closer to victory!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

444444444 on first ball of ishant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

KRAIT said:


> Thapad maar diya fir maine screen se nikalke.
> 
> Gay character hai yaar woh to. Maine suna he was caught with Howrang, making out on the beach.



oh man.really.i dont believe it.really?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Ayush Pandey said:


> oh man.really.i dont believe it.really?


Inside story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

*malik gone *

1 aur ghalat decision ...impact was outside the line


----------



## KRAIT

Damad ji gaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Strigon said:


> yay another tuk tuk lover



i reaaly like ur avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> Nina...always flirts with male players.



Lagta hain tumhein games ka shok hai! Meiney to sary games purani kerdi hain ab mein intezaar kerta hoon new games release honey ka ps3 per!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

hamare damad out ho gaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Now match is in India's favor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Ayush Pandey said:


> i reaaly like ur avatar.



Copy it Quickly!!! Copy ka season Laga hua hai @Markus



Ayush Pandey said:


> i reaaly like ur avatar.



Copy it Quickly!!! Copy ka season Laga hua hai @Markus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Ayush Pandey said:


> i reaaly like ur avatar.



Thanks


Hafeez, end this match!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Hero Hafeez to rescue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

That was hitting or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

LoveIcon said:


> Now match is in India's favor



Relax. The match is already yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

llvllrPaki said:


> Hindustan kay Daryaon ka Pani aur unki aurton ki jawani.......
> 
> Pakistan he ki taraf behti hain.
> 
> Buhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


bewda ho gya hai kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Yar bowl tou mid wicket pe nahin lage phir malik out kaisay?


----------



## Windjammer

KRAIT said:


> Thapad maar diya fir maine screen se nikalke.



Phir tu dousara haath bi fracture kia ho ga......aub kisi aur ko na marna , warna eik tang bi jayee gi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

balixd said:


> Yar bowl tou mid wicket pe nahin lage phir malik out kaisay?


RAW Conspiracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

balixd said:


> Yar bowl tou mid wicket pe nahin lage phir malik out kaisay?



Tuti Ungli wala . tere he dektha hai


----------



## Bratva

Since India didnot co-operate in making this match a thriller, Pakistan decided to take matters in their own hand and made this match a thriller

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

A.Rafay said:


> Copy it Quickly!!! Copy ka season Laga hua hai @Markus
> 
> Copy it Quickly!!! Copy ka season Laga hua hai @Markus




No, I am happy with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## llvllrPaki

Asim Aquil said:


> That was hitting or not?



impact was outside the line of off stump


----------



## walwal

KRAIT said:


> RAW Conspiracy.



Plus Mossaad and Uncle Sam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Hafeez wicket will make match interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

2K runs for Akmal in ODIs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Let India think they won , and then SNATCH it away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

KRAIT said:


> Thapad maar diya fir maine screen se nikalke.



Phir tu dousara haath bi fracture kia ho ga......aub kisi aur ko na marna , warna eik tang bi jayee gi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

KRAIT said:


> Hafeez wicket will make match interesting.



Daro matt....ja raha hai next over me....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

*45 from 71*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Congrats to Pakistan, current Indian team needs overhaul. Even BD can beat us today.The problem is with VIP cricketer culture With some. Viru, Gambhir have proved in past and they were still on High horse. Heard Gambhir was just taking it as bad phase with nothing wrong with his batting. Now he is realizing. Yuvi is still coming back to terms. Raina is not worth investing.

Dhoni has one big flaw, which can be found in the system. We keep giving chances to out of form players if they have performed in past, hoping they will strike form. I do not like it, instead give chance to new players in form. That way, you build bench, rest tired players, keeps experienced players on their toes. What is point of playing Raina?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## llvllrPaki

cyphercide said:


> Daro matt....ja raha hai next over me....



Soya nahi tha kya mamu ?


----------



## Mani2020

@indianrabbit match phansa ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Look like India has won ... 

or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Tuti Ungli wala . tere he dektha hai



The guy been a good umpire,and i wouldn't have blamed him if it was a minor miss, but this bowl was completely out of line, why on earth pak team didnt ask for a review?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*44 from 67 ....balls gap reduced to just 23*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

couple of boundaries and Indian bowlers will forget their line length... come on greens........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

GOne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*umer akmal gone *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

llvllrPaki said:


> Soya nahi tha kya mamu ?



You were saying....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*match india ka ha*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

I think this series has been about Pakistan all the way... Indian team has been just spectators... Pakistan team came, they wanted to win the first match easily - they did, then they got bored and took home the second one home without any worries and now, they want to play on for some time and thus are making a match out of a nothing chase... 

Anyone saying that 'India player are tired and other blah blah, simply ignores that this is an India Pakistan Series and is just looking for an excuse for lameness of our so called great team...' and if 'this' is the intensity with which our youngsters play their arch rivals, then they don't deserve to play... 

Pakistan cricket team has been thoroughly better than India and they just showed that in our home. Period! We should start our rebuilding effort from this zero position

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Chadh gaya match khambay pay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

jeeta hua match haar rahay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*110-3 and now 125-6 lol *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Jeet lo series..ye match agar haar gye..toh laakh laanat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

American Pakistani said:


> jeeta hua match haar rahay hain




well said....wtf I stayed up all night for this crap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We just need odd 40 runs piece of cake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Mani2020 said:


> *match india ka ha*



Store this somewhere. It is for Pakistan all the way. We are defending a lame score. Hardly any chances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Still 50/50 for either side..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Meengla said:


> Still 50/50 for either side..



Hafeez must go to make it more entertaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

walwal said:


> Store this somewhere. It is for Pakistan all the way. We are defending a lame score. Hardly any chances.



just 4 wickest in hand with tail enders ....gul cant play spin well ....still 43 runs to get with balls decreasing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

I repeat myself... This is Pakistan' match (40 odd in 66 balls) and if they lose, it is them that lost it, we were just accidentally there on the other side of the match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Mani2020 said:


> just 4 wickest in hand with tail enders ....gul cant play spin well ....still 43 runs to get with balls decreasing



It is yours game. I repeat. Watch out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Begun has the domino effect..
Pakistani batting back to their pethatic self....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

FOUR.... VERY CLASSY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

It looks like Pakistani team ko ezzat raas nahi aie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Gul hits 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Wow...I didn't expect things to go this down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

is zardari or AR Malik around Delhi somewhere??? 

is zardari or AR Malik around Delhi somewhere???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*3 wrong decisions against us and 1 poor shot by umer akmal *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Wow, auto updating thread? Awesome..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saint Gujjar

dua kero boys victory is only for green army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*aj lagta ha umpires ne khoob paisa khaya ha *

*score btana yar koi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

None sense I already ordered my Gulab Jaman for Our Victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

FCK! Dropped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Punjabbi Munda said:


> FCK! Dropped



who dropped whom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

holy..... that was sooo out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

FCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Mani2020 said:


> who dropped whom


Rahane dropped hafeez,simple catch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Rahane dropped hafeez,simple catch



gud , score?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Mani2020 said:


> who dropped whom



Hafeez played a stupid shot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

catch dropped..match dropped.FCK it was haGFEZZ! fkc



Mani2020 said:


> gud , score?



34 from 48 balls 4 wickets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

balixd said:


> Hafeez played a stupid shot



you know Pak team batting they are never good at chasing even if its 100

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

34 on 48

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

LoveIcon said:


> 34 on 48



at one stage required run rate was 2.5 lol and now 5

who would have thought that chasing 167 will require a required run rate of above 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

134/6

45 balls remaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Hafeez injured hai..insaaniyat k naate use wapas pavillion bula lo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

This tuk rate is getting very frustrating and redicilious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

One more wicket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Paid by the Tuk Tuk rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Gull lala sixer please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

44444444444444444444 f

rahane ne drop kar diya hafeez ko..FCUK!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

FOUR .......................................... new boy ki lag gai 

Blood pressure raise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Nice 4 by umar gul, very nice placement ......looking at his record

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

helmet pe bouncer...BOOM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Bouncer to umar gul hit me straight on the helmet...bang on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

Do wicket chahiye is over me.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*score? plz*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Ek 4 ne poora over kharab kar diya.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Took ity like a Champ immediately on foot and ready unlike Virat who falls with out any bouncer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Took ity like a Champ immediately on foot and ready unlike Virat who falls with out any bouncer


lol when did he? Gul fell down too

OUTTTTTTT!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## llvllrPaki

Mani2020 said:


> *score? plz*



140/6 
43.3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Indian bowler must be saying oye ye to Under Taker ki tarhan , stand up ho giya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

OMG that was out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

W........T............F

I think its india's match now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Punjabbi Munda said:


> OMG that was out



kaun tha aur hua k nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

height issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Wicket maiden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

27 to win from 36 balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Hit him on his , hip .. that was high

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

KRAIT said:


> Wicket maiden.



durr fitay moun...dono hathon se


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Virat Kohili ne Magnet laga rakha hai today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Virat Kohili ne Magnet laga rakha hai today



he also knows 2,2s of fielding it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

25 of 30 balls..now we have a chance of winning by bowling out..



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Virat Kohili ne Magnet laga rakha hai today


haha gul k paas hai kya? T_T

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

What on earth is pakistan doing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## llvllrPaki

Wake up Hafeez

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Gull Lala - 2 boundaries please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

why are these guys suddenly so defensive???


----------



## Strigon

LoveIcon said:


> Gull Lala - 2 boundaries please



Gul : No, I like tuk better. Plus whats the hurry its not like we are in a tight situation...are we?


----------



## American Pakistani

this over will decide.

this over will decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*score btao?*


----------



## Markus

24 from 24 lolzzzzzzz


----------



## KRAIT

25 needed of 24 balls with 4 wickets remaining.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

New bowler pite ga


----------



## TheSeeker

how the pages are being updated auto?


----------



## American Pakistani

Mani2020 said:


> *score btao?*



24 need from 22


----------



## Safriz

Difficult now.
25 in 26 balls...


----------



## Abhishek_

damn that is a close game


----------



## Mani2020

gaya match bhaiyo


----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## walwal

Mani2020 said:


> gaya match bhaiyo



Kahan gaya ? Bharaosa rakho. Hafeez hai hifazat ke liye. The match is in your pockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheSeeker

outtttttttttttttt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

yeah kia kya ha inho ne 75 chahye tha 138 balls pe with 7 wickets in hand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

gone..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

These tail enders cant score even if they remain on the crease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Gul... Gulshan, Gulfam ho gaye... What the heck is wrong with these guys... lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

Something doesn't add up here. How come so many dots, forget boundaries but not even singles, in crucial times?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*jeeta mtch thukwa dia *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

No problem ...


----------



## MM_Haider

a dream that shattered... Green Wash!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

.ye score bhi aise chase kar rahe ho -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Match is in hafeez's hands now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Still 50/50 guys...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*58 chahye tha with 7 wickets in hand *


----------



## Amaa'n

I would have atleast asked for a review or third umpire, the ball could have hit the ground


----------



## A.Rafay

Ham series to jeet gaye na !!!


----------



## walwal

Meengla said:


> Still 50/50 guys...



100 % Pakistan. Hafeez still there


----------



## Sugarcane

L pay char gaya green wash


----------



## TheSeeker

A.Rafay said:


> Ham series to jeet gaye na !!!



yeap


----------



## Saint Gujjar

dua kero...


----------



## cyphercide

Wicket please....


----------



## Mani2020

*hud hogaye ha*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Husnainshah said:


> Something doesn't add up here. How come so many dots, forget boundaries but not even singles, in crucial times?


Match fixing?


----------



## Mani2020

*lol yeah kya kar rahay hain *


----------



## TheSeeker

interesting


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

A.Rafay said:


> Ham series to jeet gaye na !!!


Aisa match haar gye..ye toh lol ho gya..


----------



## A.Rafay

Aaj malik bhi nahee chala Lagta hai us ko Acid playe hain Sania Ne!


----------



## Mani2020

*1 run off the over and 1 wicket lost *

*match 80% india ka ha*


----------



## mastaan

a classic case in point on how to 'try to snatch a defeat from the jaws of victory'... lol... Still doable though


----------



## American Pakistani

23 need from 18


----------



## Strigon

> Something doesn't add up here. How come so many dots, forget boundaries but not even singles, in crucial times?



Its a fair assumption, since series is already decided they want the viewers to get the tension worth their money


----------



## Sugarcane

23 / 18 --- sala hafeez kaya kar raha hai


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Just a 6 and 4 , and game over


----------



## Mani2020

*another beat *


----------



## walwal

Mani2020 said:


> *1 run off the over and 1 wicket lost *
> 
> *match 80% india ka ha*



ha ha ha thats funny... all the time you have been nagging, match is gone and I am responding its yours.


----------



## Husnainshah

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Match fixing?



Can you explain the dots? Notice how Hafee is dodging the strike.


----------



## Abhishek_

thanks ind pak for ruining my night sleep....damn


----------



## KRAIT

Shami should get a wicket.


----------



## Mani2020

last 18 balls just 5 runs


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Gone!!!ahahaa


----------



## TheSeeker

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Ayush

this low scoring game,is turning out to be so interesting.


----------



## walwal

Husnainshah said:


> Can you explain the dots? Notice how Hafee is dodging the strike.



Are you suggestive or suspicious of


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Shami Ahmed's first wicket for india


----------



## A.Rafay

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mani2020

ajmal gaya


----------



## American Pakistani

goneeeeeeeeeeeee/////

goneeeeeeeeeeeee/////


----------



## Mani2020

*100% india ka match ha *


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

168 from 300 balls.
23 from 16 balls.
lul


----------



## Sugarcane

Yeah Kya Howa, Kaisay Howa, Kyon Howa


----------



## trident2010

Out !!


----------



## mastaan

Spare a thought for Shami Ahmad... 8-3-23-1... First wicket on debut after a genuinely good performance...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## llvllrPaki

WTH is Hafeez doing there on other end , C'mon man


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Ab toh jeet gye!


----------



## KRAIT

One more wicket in this over.


----------



## GoodBoy

148/8
...


----------



## Sugarcane

llvllrPaki said:


> WTH is Hafeez doing there on other end , C'mon man



Bik gaya hai sala


----------



## walwal

Punjabbi Munda said:


> 168 from 300 balls.
> 23 from 16 balls.
> lul



Hafeez still there. The match is still within your control


----------



## Mani2020

*run out haha *


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

What an Amaziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing run out

Amaziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Classic Pakistani Run out


----------



## GoodBoy

*145/9*


----------



## walwal

LoveIcon said:


> Bik gaya hai sala



Thats unfair


----------



## Mani2020

*9 gone inteha hogaye*


----------



## mastaan

ha ha haha... This a Sub-continental Panicking at its best!!!


----------



## American Pakistani

dumb hafeez


----------



## Strigon

Just frikin clueless...no idea how to communicate


----------



## Mani2020

irfan se bilkul nahi khela jata


----------



## trident2010

Yay !!


----------



## sms

Oh ...what a turn around!!
Good cricket


----------



## Mani2020

*55 was needed from 90 balls with 7 wickets in hand and look what happened *


----------



## KRAIT

2 predictions right.


----------



## A.Rafay

LOL what what just happened THErre


----------



## Hellraiser007

Indians are showing some character in this match at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

yawn .... a meaningless match .. we already won the series


----------



## GoodBoy

Pakistan 145 ALL OUT!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Always remember..and check the pages...I was the only one who said India will win this after we got all out,mark my words..the only one..i stand correct

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## forcetrip

Oh Crap .. Not him .. Please do not make him bat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

walwal said:


> Are you suggestive or suspicious of



I'm not sure what were you referring to but notice how the defence mode Hafeez and even Gul for God's sake has gone on. It's not like the ball isn't coming on to the bat. They're deliberately avoiding both singles and boundaries as far as I'm concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Mani2020 said:


> *1 run off the over and 1 wicket lost *
> 
> *match 80% india ka ha*





KRAIT said:


> One more wicket in this over.



hats off .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

*it was a clear single which hafeez denied*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Time to finish it off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

PAK har geya  anywys nice game  played by both times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Players k mooh se baaf nikal rahi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*maiden over haha*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Great performance by Indian Bowlers and as unusual chutyia performance by Pakistani batsmen while chasing low total

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sreekimpact

WOW what a math!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

It ain't over till Hafeez walks.....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Why is there so much excitement cup is going to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

now or never...hafeez


----------



## llvllrPaki

And they say Hafeez is a Match winner hahahaha Dosre end pe he khara hai Darpook


----------



## American Pakistani

23 runs from 12

23 runs from 12


----------



## Meengla

Congrats India. It was Umar Akmal who was the main culprit for Pak.

Oh, well, the series was entertaining. Well done all.

My champagne can wait.


----------



## KRAIT

Kambli aaj khoob naachega.


----------



## trident2010

Still anyone's game !!


----------



## Mani2020

gaya match chordo


----------



## Husnainshah

THE MATCH IS GONE. HAFIZ isn't gonna do anything. He had all the time to sway the match Pakistan's favor.


----------



## sreekimpact

oh ! wide
----------


----------



## Gentelman

congratulations Indian members....
U got this match.....


----------



## Mani2020

*in 36 runs we lost 6 wickets*


----------



## sreekimpact

4..............


----------



## drunken-monke

match not over yet.


----------



## Mani2020

*why he didnt did this before?*

too much defensive cricket


----------



## A.Rafay

This is bad !! We need six!


----------



## KRAIT

FCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Why is there so much excitement cup is going to Pakistan


ha ha ha ha
444444444444444444444444


----------



## Strigon

this is nerve wrecking!


----------



## Windjammer

KRAIT said:


> FCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK



Aub kis ney chera.


----------



## Mani2020

*why was hafeez sleeping before*


----------



## KRAIT

Ishant out kar.


----------



## mastaan

And the plot thickens... Lol

And the plot thickens... Lol


----------



## Mani2020

run out missed by ishant


----------



## iPhone

hahahahha

Band bajey ga reh bahiya band bajey ga


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

WTF????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Messed up


----------



## Mani2020

*big run out missed by ishant *


----------



## KRAIT

FFFCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Classic indian fielding


----------



## Markus

*LOL @ Pakistan

Can't even make 168 against pathetic Indian bowling*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Classic indian fielding



It has been amazing in this match.
OITUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU wahahwhwwhaawhhawawhawhawwhaawhawwah


----------



## drunken-monke

match over


----------



## Mani2020

india wins


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

GREAT MATCH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drunken-monke

congo to pakistan for winning cup and putting excellent disply of crcket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Strigon

Lost the battle but won the war eh? would have been a nice all three wins but congrats to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good series , little joy for India in end .. 

But well done by Pakistan to play professional whole series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Only India and Pakistan can lose a match from such positions.... lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Dauuummn yeh kiya ho gaya


----------



## A.Rafay

HHHHHH Pakistan win the series!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Green wash


----------



## KRAIT

@LoveIcon Manhoos Krait


----------



## Mani2020

*fittay moun jeeta hua match har gaye *

*167 bhi nahi chase hua durr fitay moun *


----------



## Awesome

Congrats to India

Congrats to India


----------



## cyphercide

What a pathetic display of Cricket from both sides.....


----------



## sreekimpact

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sugarcane

Punjabbi Munda said:


> GREAT MATCH



L**y ka great match


----------



## walwal

Congrats Pakistan for giving us damn tough


----------



## rockstarIN

Fixed match..!!

Fixed match..!!


----------



## Windjammer

Punjabbi Munda said:


> GREAT MATCH



For loosing a home series. !!


----------



## Awesome

Lots of enjoyment towards the end. Finally a proper Pak vs Ind match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

Jeet gaye


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fielding quality was very high from Indian squad , except for the failed run out attempt


----------



## KRAIT

Thodi ijjat to bacha li.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Windjammer said:


> For loosing a home series. !!


For being unable to chase 167..That's a bit more shameful


----------



## karan.1970

Chalo.. Kuch to izzat bachi..Or may be the guests just were just being polite


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Windjammer said:


> For loosing a home series. !!


For being unable to chase 167..That's a bit more shameful 



Windjammer said:


> For loosing a home series. !!


For being unable to chase 167..That's a bit more shameful


----------



## llvllrPaki

Gay Hugs at the end , free for all hahaha , And Raina touched Yuvi's ----


----------



## Don Jaguar

*Pakistan won the series.*


----------



## forcetrip

Proper match of two world class handicaped teams ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mani2020

*lost 7 wickets in 40 runs ...hud hay *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheSeeker

no any other thread can attract this many of users as this.Currently 92 members are on the pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Yaar lado mat. Acha match tha.

Mere superstition work kar gaye. 
@LoveIcon @Mani2020 Aaj maine Kalaa Jadoo karke India jita diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

llvllrPaki said:


> Gay Hugs at the end , free for all hahaha , And Raina touched Yuvi's ----


So you call celebration gay hugs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saint Gujjar

congratulations on a series win...


----------



## trident2010

Was Indian bowling so much superior or Pakistan played their natural game ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*misbah 39 from 82 what the **** *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Aise lag raha hai tournament hum hi jeet gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Husnainshah

Mani2020 said:


> *why he didnt did this before?*
> 
> too much defensive cricket



Diplomacy. We can't afford to upset BCCI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

trident2010 said:


> Was Indian bowling so much superior or Pakistan played their natural game ??



hamari batting bangladesh se bhi ghatiya ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

It's alright today wasn't our day. Congrats India.

But still it was an easy winnable match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Fir se check karlo..I was the only one to say the India will win,mark my words after we got all out for 167.
I am so proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Markus

*Green wash...some other time*

   *167*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nick_indian said:


> Aise lag raha hai tournament hum hi jeet gaye



Lagne , main and reality , two different things Cup is coming to Pakistan , good luck vs England however


----------



## Meengla

Series over. Well/bad played both!!

In the end: Are you not entertained!!






Series over. Well/bad played both!!

In the end: Are you not entertained!!


----------



## Amaa'n

And finally we can get our hands on our tropny.....well played by indian team......aap ki izzat rakh li hum ne warna tou dhoni ko aap logon ne dho dalna tha


----------



## GoodBoy

GoodBoy said:


> Pakistan 145 ALL OUT!!!!!!!



Meri News sabse Tez... jeet gaye bhai jeet gaye ek match jeet gaye !!!   

3-0 ki mitti paleet se bach gaye Evil Bhartis   

Pakistan cant make 167.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Husnainshah said:


> Diplomacy. We can't afford to upset BCCI.


Tournament chhor yaar,live the moment


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Lagne , main and reality , two different things Cup is coming to Pakistan , good luck vs England however

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*3 wrong decisions against Pak *


----------



## blood

no green wash 
good job team india


----------



## KRAIT

@Meengla Good video. Spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saint Gujjar

chasing is not easy in pressure games,india which is worlds best batting line..made 167...the pitch was damp..did you see the swing its a good thing for the batsmen they made what they did.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Mani2020 said:


> *3 wrong decisions against Pak *



As usual crying


----------



## Stealth

What da hell Dhoni got the wicket from the pitch ??? He and his team INDIA LOST the series... against the victory of the series protocol!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Let it go Indian muna , you lost the series ... just be glad that there were only 3 games else we would have tormented Indian team bit more


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Mani2020 said:


> *3 wrong decisions against Pak *


Which one's? and as you said,it's a part of game.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Chalhoo we got the chance to see some indians in this thread 



ek aur jeeta howa match pakistan haar gaya ..hafeez have took charge bit later


----------



## blood

Mani2020 said:


> *3 wrong decisions against Pak *



there were two wrong decisions against india to ...so just chill!!


----------



## Husnainshah

P.S. lol at Indians' celebrating.
Celebrating our victory, by any chance?


----------



## KRAIT

Ab Pakistan media ke link de do. 

Woh Taakra aata hai na.


----------



## Windjammer

Punjabbi Munda said:


> For being unable to chase 167..That's a bit more shameful



What about loosing the series .....world Chimps.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Let it go Indian muna , you lost the series ... just be glad that there were only 3 games else we would have tormented Indian team bit more


Dude..you couldn't chase 167,sharm kise aani chahye?


----------



## Mani2020

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Which one's? and as you said,it's a part of game.



1 but not 3 man.....


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Did you see the way they were celebrating ?  

Almost like they won the tournament


----------



## DRaisinHerald

India valon ne apni izzat bachali.

Well done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

llvllrPaki said:


> Gay Hugs at the end , free for all hahaha , And Raina touched Yuvi's ----



Really !!! but the main question..why were u watching Yuvi's ---- ?


----------



## Amaa'n

nick_indian said:


> As usual crying



Not as much as virat kohli.....lol, aik tou tum logon ki izaat rakhi match har ke aur upar se humein hi


----------



## iPhone

Pak channels headlines after loosing the match

Pak wins the series 2-1

Lol good positive spin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Mani2020 said:


> 1 but not 3 man.....


Which ones?
Suresh Raina was given out wrongly too..inside edge,but judged LBW.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Its really nice when you close out the seires early and there is no pressure .. we already know We Pakistan Won lol its a formality , pick up match Practice session nothing more


----------



## Safriz

Pakistan can write a book now.
"How to lose an easy match".


----------



## Mani2020

167 nahi chase hua unbelievable..............when did last time something like this happen


----------



## Amaa'n

Stealth said:


> What da hell Dhoni got the wicket from the pitch ??? He and his team INDIA LOST the series... against the victory of the series protocol!



Koi nahin sir g let them be happy...


----------



## Pukhtoon

OO Bhaii Sania Ka b koi Haq Banta hai keh Nahi  lol lol

Congrats India.. And Congrats Pakistan for the Cup.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Which ones?
> Suresh Raina was given out wrongly too..inside edge,but judged LBW.



He is Bsing all of them were out

No wrong decision today


----------



## imran169

india walun ki izzat bach gai..i mean buhaatttt zeyada bezti nhe hui


----------



## Mani2020

*thats why ma hamesha Pak ki batting nahi dekhta just bowling dekhta hun *


----------



## KRAIT

iPhone said:


> Pak channels headlines after loosing the match
> Pak wins the series 2-1
> Lol good positive spin


Hahahahaha....Apni media bhi troll karti hai.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

balixd said:


> Not as much as virat kohli.....lol, aik tou tum logon ki izaat rakhi match har ke aur upar se humein hi


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Jeet ke bhi jo haare...use kya kehte hain?


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> Yaar lado mat. Acha match tha.
> 
> Mere superstition work kar gaye.
> @LoveIcon @Mani2020 Aaj maine Kalaa Jadoo karke India jita diya.



Aaj kay match fixing may @WebMaster bhi shamil thaa - i asked him to lock you up for couple of hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Husnainshah said:


> P.S. lol at Indians' celebrating.
> Celebrating our victory, by any chance?


Who had to chase a mere 167?And who couldn't?


----------



## Skies

********* **** ******** **** *****


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

DRaisinHerald said:


> Jeet ke bhi jo haare...use kya kehte hain?



Pakistan kehte hain ...


----------



## GoodBoy

DRaisinHerald said:


> Jeet ke bhi jo haare...use kya kehte hain?



Use kahtein hai----> Chu......


----------



## KRAIT

Windjammer said:


> Aub kis ney chera.


Kisi ne nahin. 

Ab mast ladenge og. Dekhna 1950s tak ke matches tak pahunch jayenge. I am going to get some pop corn. 

Aa jao sab, ladai karte hain.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan Zinda Bad , where is that Cup ceremony Ramiz .. buddy ..


----------



## Abhishek_

who are still watching the stream? can i sleep now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*who would have thought Pak will not be able to chase 167 being 110-3 with 55 from 90 balls needed *


----------



## Bobby

How any team can loose a match against pathetic current Indian Team


----------



## imran169

aur haar k b jo paglon ki tarah jeet celebrate kre usey india kehte hain


----------



## Amaa'n

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Dude..you couldn't chase 167,sharm kise aani chahye?



You guys couldnt chase 250 on a fast field where 294 was an average score :p and your world class batting line ended up at 167 first.....humari tou batting line he nob hai...lol


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

nick_indian said:


> Did you see the way they were celebrating ?
> 
> Almost like they won the tournament



Yea as if they have won the world cup

but they were all going under serious..if they lost yhis one then they find no place to hide because medis un ki achi dulahee karta :d


----------



## Rahil khan

KRAIT said:


> Kisi ne nahin.
> 
> Ab mast ladenge og. Dekhna 1950s tak ke matches tak pahunch jayenge. I am going to get some pop corn.
> 
> Aa jao sab, ladai karte hain.


Zindabad.... pehli baar kaam ke baat ki hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Yuvraj celebration was awesome .

Pakistan's batting was poor


----------



## KRAIT

LoveIcon said:


> Aaj kay match fixing may @WebMaster bhi shamil thaa - i asked him to lock you up for couple of hours


Yay...I trolled @LoveIcon and @Mani2020

Agli baar tumhara kisi aur se match ho to bata dena. Tmhare liye kar dunga.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

nick_indian said:


> Pakistan kehte hain ...



Haha Ok, if you will 

Congrats Pakistan


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

balixd said:


> You guys couldnt chase 250 on a fast field where 294 was an average score :p and your world class batting line ended up at 167 first.....humari tou batting line he nob hai...lol


Kitni excuses dhoondoge


----------



## iPhone

India won a lost match aur har ke jeetney wale ko bazzigar kehtey hein.

Baziger o bazzigar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pakistani fans should have stayed in Pakistan.

When they were not coming in the earlier matches , they were winning.

In this match , when they came , their team lost


----------



## alibaz

Bobby said:


> How any team can loose a match against pathetic current Indian Team



Credit goes to Indian fielding



Bobby said:


> How any team can loose a match against pathetic current Indian Team



Credit goes to Indian fielding


----------



## Mani2020

*durr fittay moun Pakistan batting ....167 nahi chase hua .....and hatts off to misbah's tuk tuk 32 from 82 .....ala ...sari series ki khushi khatam kardi ....misbah jan chorday hamari*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

iPhone said:


> India won a lost match aur har ke jeetney wale ko bazzigar kehtey hein.
> 
> Baziger o bazzigar



Video upload kar de bhai.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

iPhone said:


> India won a lost match aur har ke jeetney wale ko bazzigar kehtey hein.
> 
> Baziger o bazzigar



India ki film aur india ke ganey , kam se kam insult to apne tareeke sey karo yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

iPhone said:


> India won a lost match aur har ke jeetney wale ko bazzigar kehtey hein.
> 
> Baziger o bazzigar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

*Defending 167, especially when you have so poor bowling is a good achievement.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## --,-'{@

amazing batting parade by Pakistan


----------



## GoodBoy

imran169 said:


> aur haar k b jo paglon ki tarah jeet celebrate kre usey india kehte hain



Evil Bhartis 

Abe dance bhi nahi kar sakte kya... at least we won 1 match


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Chalo...Misbah ne 1/2 million Rs kamaliye 

Balle Balle Misbah, you can retire in peace now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to Pakistan Conquered India 2-1 

WINNERS OF ODI SERIES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

alibaz said:


> Credit goes to Indian fielding
> Credit goes to Indian fielding



Same team could have done similar job in 1 and 2nd odi. No doubt their performance was great but its a match we lost due to poor performance of our lower end batsmen who really have zero clue how to swing a balla.


----------



## Mani2020

*Pak batting was too defensive even bagngladesh would have batted better .... why they took so late to attack the bowlers ....heck chasing 167 from 300 and in last 6 overs required run rate was above 7 ....facepalm ....95% match was our*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

England lost to India A team today.


Time to get back in momentum
Ab England ki bari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

DRaisinHerald said:


> Chalo...Misbah ne 1/2 million Rs kamaliye
> 
> Balle Balle Misbah, you can retire in peace now


 Thanks, main to bhool hi gaya tha.

Pakistan team lost to troll their politicians. 

Sab dressing room main has rahe honge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

nick_indian said:


> India ki film aur india ke ganey , kam se kam insult to apne tareeke sey karo yaar



LOOOOOOOOL...


----------



## iPhone

KRAIT said:


> Video upload kar de bhai.



Mein apne phone se post ker raha hoon, aap hi kerdo, kafi arsa howa yeh gana nehi suna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*Misbah retire hoja plz*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Ab misbah ko kick mar kar nikalo Ya is ko hath joro ke bhai tuk tuk apni kaheen aor ja kerker Hamara Game na baja!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

Dhoni bahut bol raha hai aaj.


----------



## Slav Defence

*CONGRATULATIONS.................!*



Team pakistan..................for winning theseries by 2-1 

*and*

*Team India for wining the match by 10 runs!*


----------



## KRAIT

iPhone said:


> Mein apne phone se post ker raha hoon, aap hi kerdo, kafi arsa howa yeh gana nehi suna









BTW Pakistan haarke bhi series jeeta. Baazigar to Pakistan hua.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*India saved atleast 20 runs in fielding *


----------



## Meengla

Mani2020 said:


> *durr fittay moun Pakistan batting ....167 nahi chase hua .....and hatts off to misbah's tuk tuk 32 from 82 .....ala ...sari series ki khushi khatam kardi ....misbah jan chorday hamari*



Mizbah and Malik getting out could be explained. Even Mizbah 'tuk tuk' wasn't the problem.

It is the idiot Umar Akmal. Run a ball was all needed.

I frankly don't think Pakistan went into this game with the same kind of determination and 'clinical' display that they did before. Call it complacency or whatever but a series win seemed enough--the rest would be 'bonus'. The team will still be accorded a hero's welcome on returning home.

Anyway, we were all entertained, weren't we?! That's what counts most.

Pak team looks solid and methodical and should be able to take up any side, home or away, from now on.

Good days for Pak cricket ahead!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ajj bare indians a ghey iss thread meun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*man of the match dhoni

man of series nasir*


----------



## A.Rafay

iPhone said:


> Mein apne phone se post ker raha hoon, aap hi kerdo, kafi arsa howa yeh gana nehi suna



Ye lo: ye kia hua!! kese hau!!! kab hua!! Lekin ham series jeete gaye!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

  

Man of the Match as usual DHONI hahahahahahahahhahahahaha 

Jeeto ya Harooo Man of the Match DHONI ko he dena hai 

This is Incredible India for u hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan played superb whole series sure , last meaningless game 
I was impressed by Nasir and Hafeez , great one two pair .. 

Plus we have Talented players like Umar Akmal etc 

Great series


----------



## KRAIT

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Ajj bare indians a ghey iss thread meun


Main to pichle match main bhi tha. India ki udaane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Pakistani players ki english..
Always has to begin with "Thanks to Allah" and the funny part then begins..
Nasir Jamshed


----------



## Strigon

Mani2020 said:


> *man of the match dhoni
> 
> man of series nasir*




wtf...how is dhoni man of the match?? It should have been Saeed with 5 wickets

Man of the series no doubt nasir deserves it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Congrats to Pakistan for winning the tournament 

but aj ki celebrations mein mazaa aa gaya especially yuvraj ki


----------



## Emmie

Very disappointing batting by Pakistan! They lost a match which was al most in their hands..

Anyway, congratulations India, great come back...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Strigon said:


> Same team could have done similar job in 1 and 2nd odi. No doubt their performance was great but its a match we lost due to poor performance of our lower end batsmen who really have zero clue how to swing a balla.



Hafeez started off late and also failed to manage strike during last few overs. One odd unlucky decision, extremely poor sense of proportion of umar akmal and general phattu attitude by our batters are causes, I think



Strigon said:


> Same team could have done similar job in 1 and 2nd odi. No doubt their performance was great but its a match we lost due to poor performance of our lower end batsmen who really have zero clue how to swing a balla.



Hafeez started off late and also failed to manage strike during last few overs. One odd unlucky decision, extremely poor sense of proportion of umar akmal and general phattu attitude by our batters are causes, I think


----------



## Pukhtoon

Yaar agar DHONI khafa ho raha hai tu series ki trophy b Usee he de doooooooo HAHAHAHAH

lol lol lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Ajmal ko milna chahiye tha yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

If I may say pathetic umpiring throughout the series...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SLR722

Man of the match should be Saeed ajmal..
Dhoni didnt even play well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Meengla said:


> Mizbah and Malik getting out could be explained. Even Mizbah 'tuk tuk' wasn't the problem.
> 
> It is the idiot Umar Akmal. Run a ball was all needed.h
> 
> I frankly don't think Pakistan went into this game with the same kind of determination and 'clinical' display that they did before. Call it complacency or whatever but a series win seemed enough--the rest would be 'bonus'. The team will still be accorded a hero's welcome on returning home.
> 
> Anyway, we were all entertained, weren't we?! That's what counts most.
> 
> Pak team looks solid and methodical and should be able to take up any side, home or away, from now on.
> 
> Good days for Pak cricket ahead!



i think hafeez should have take more strike when gul was there..he was letting bowlers lose their wickets and then started playing shots when one irfan lamboo was left abd just two hour


----------



## cyphercide

Strigon said:


> wtf...how is dhoni man of the match?? It should have been Saeed with 5 wickets
> 
> Man of the series no doubt nasir deserves it




Nope. It rightfully belongs to Dhoni since he injured Hafeez!!!


----------



## Amaa'n

I am out of here, on the serious note ,i really enjoyed this pak vs ind series. Well played by indian team, fielding was marvellous, and so was the bowling. Congrats on winning the match. 
End of the day Pak won, Nasir Jamseed is man of the series......i am out of here and back to serious stuff.....just for some trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

THE CUP ... comes to PAKISTAN ... being handed now ...


----------



## Strigon

cyphercide said:


> Nope. It rightfully belongs to Dhoni since he injured Hafeez!!!



I guess then next time players should swing their bats to the face of wicket keeper to earn the title.


----------



## Sugarcane

Pukhtoon said:


> Yaar agar DHONI khafa ho raha hai tu series ki trophy b Usee he de doooooooo HAHAHAHAH
> 
> lol lol lol


----------



## Mani2020

Meengla said:


> Mizbah and Malik getting out could be explained. Even Mizbah 'tuk tuk' wasn't the problem.
> 
> It is the idiot Umar Akmal. Run a ball was all needed.
> 
> I frankly don't think Pakistan went into this game with the same kind of determination and 'clinical' display that they did before. Call it complacency or whatever but a series win seemed enough--the rest would be 'bonus'. The team will still be accorded a hero's welcome on returning home.
> 
> Anyway, we were all entertained, weren't we?! That's what counts most.
> 
> Pak team looks solid and methodical and should be able to take up any side, home or away, from now on.
> 
> Good days for Pak cricket ahead!




Misbah was too defensive and yes umer akmal has been a bastard throughout his career , adding to that was 3 wrong decisions


----------



## Abingdonboy

Lol I woke up this morning and Pakistan needed ~40 from 60+ balls, I thought it was headed for another easy win. 



However India won the battle but lost the war. Many hard decisions and choices need to be made by the BCCI.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fantastic team yar, love how our team is playing Performances have been quality apart from a hicup now and then


Junaid + Irfan + Gul + Ajmal Solid Group 


Hafeez + Nasir + Shoaib Malik Great future core 


To Imagine we have Hamad Azam + Shazad waiting in line to replace Misbah and Younis Khan

Our Team is doing really well


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pakistan won this series because of Junaid Khan and Mohd. Irfan 

*Lekin*


----------



## Meengla

Me too out of here. Thanks for sharing stream (@Abhisek ?). Until next time...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Emmie said:


> If I may say pathetic umpiring throughout the series...



Yes that is why Pakistan won the series


----------



## iPhone

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Ajj bare indians a ghey iss thread meun



Uss din bechara sirf Krait tha yahan, today they're grabbin everyone left and right and bringing them here, love it, it's so good to be mature and watch and enjoy the bickering contest of young fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Too bad i cant troll this thread now


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

KRAIT said:


> Main to pichle match main bhi tha. India ki udaane.



Haan krait k alawa kohee nhi dikh rha tha 

but i understand :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

nick_indian said:


> Pakistan won this series because of Junaid Khan and Mohd. Irfan
> 
> *Lekin*



Add Nasir Jamshed. Brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

IZZAT BACHALI


----------



## Pukhtoon

Yaar Woh Ravi Shashtri ne kia kaha keh DHONI kion MAn Of the Match Hua ?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  

1st time aisa Man of the Match dekha hahahahahahahaha lol 

Misbahh trophy keh saat picz lene keh baad DHONI ko he de denaaaaa hahahahaha lol

Bechara lol


----------



## Ambitious449

couldnt defend 167? That too against weak Indian bowling. God save Pakistan


----------



## KRAIT

@iPhone Main bechara nahin hun 

I take it like a man. 

Par majaa aaya yaar is series main discussion karne main..


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

walwal said:


> Add Nasir Jamshed. Brilliant.



Ofcourse how can i leave him out, Nasir Jamshed


----------



## walwal

nick_indian said:


> Yes that is why Pakistan won the series



Ha ha ha ..........


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

nick_indian said:


> IZZAT BACHALI


Dhoni ki dhoti bsch gsya warna media waley uss k ko ghar beej kar he araam kartey


----------



## Manas

*only ppl who always win are bookies....!!!*


----------



## cyphercide

Strigon said:


> I guess then next time players should swing their bats to the face of wicket keeper to earn the title.



Chillax bruv. Had some dew set in for the last few overs, Dhoni would have been picking all the flak for batting first right now. Somehow everything worked in his favor so he deserves a little credit.

Either way, Hafeez would've finished team India off had he been in full circulation. He is the true revelation for Pakistan in my book.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I must say , on a serious note , after facing Pakistan's bowling , our batsmen should have less trouble batting against English bowlers. This is great practice


----------



## imran169

GEO NEWS: PAK INDIA KO WHITE WASH NA KR SKA


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The Team --- that is Pakistan - solid solid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

imran169 said:


> GEO NEWS: PAK INDIA KO WHITE WASH NA KR SKA



mere ghar aa jao ...mere ko ghar ka white wash karana hai


----------



## Emmie

nick_indian said:


> Yes that is why Pakistan won the series



Come this way - That is why India lost the series!

It was a genuine view!!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ambitious449 said:


> couldnt defend 167? That too against weak Indian bowling. God save Pakistan



Well great indian batting line could not score more than 165 in kolkata and 167 in delhi is also not something to be proud


----------



## Abhishek_

Meengla said:


> Me too out of here. Thanks for sharing stream (@Abhisek ?). Until next time...


mods can make me the official pdf broadcaster. nice title me thinks


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Ambitious449 said:


> God save Pakistan



Why, thank you. That was very nice of you


----------



## iPhone

KRAIT said:


> @iPhone Main bechara nahin hun
> 
> I take it like a man.
> 
> Par majaa aaya yaar is series main discussion karne main..



It's just fun and games, bro. 

I've watched and followed Pak cricket long enough to know one can't take their win or loss that serious. They e won against insurmountable odds and lost against measley targets. They'll go dessimate australia one day and loose miserabelly against bangladesh or ireland the oher. 

This isn't the first time nor it will be the last. Tu waise hi apna dil jalane se kya faida.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

nick_indian said:


> I must say , on a serious note , after facing Pakistan's bowling , our batsmen should have less trouble batting against English bowlers. This is great practice



I think this match was low score because of pitch condition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Allah and bookies both are with the kafirs today.

Allah and bookies both are with the kafirs today.


----------



## fawwaxs

Aaj Dhoni kay ghar walon ki duayen qabool ha gayein!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I think this match was low score because of pitch condition



Still , I don't think England can offer us anything like what Junaid , Irfan and Ajmal did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Congratulations to Team India. Their fielding has a major contribution in this win.

A great series for Pakistan. Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Find out the tournament.

B.Kumar, Junaid and Jamshed. 

Consistent performance.


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan take another trophy home. Well Done Boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bangbros

to all pakistanis and indians come on guys pakistan played well in this series,but todays match is something super defending such a low score and mental pressure truly indian player wer super duper today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manas

Latest news :*zaid hamid drops idea of invading Hindustan at the last moment .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

We should beat England now. After facing Pakistan , their bowling should not be much of a challenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

iPhone said:


> It's just fun and games, bro.
> I've watched and followed Pak cricket long enough to know one can't take their win or loss that serious. They e won against insurmountable odds and lost against measley targets. They'll go dessimate australia one day and loose miserabelly against bangladesh or ireland the oher.
> This isn't the first time nor it will be the last. Tu waise hi apna dil jalane se kya faida.


Exactly. 

Hope England ke against B.Kumar ko le len team main.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Pak throwing away this match. Sshhh Aman Ki asha 



rockstar said:


> Fixed match..!!
> 
> Fixed match..!!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

nick_indian said:


> Still , I don't think England can offer us anything like what Junaid , Irfan and Ajmal did



Well overall it was a great series good fights between bat and ball..all matches were close and thrilling except kolkata one..

india were very pasdionate in last match and thatswhat made difference..it lesson for pak never take it easy even if target is 150..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Victory for India today must be like that lollipop you get after the dentist pulls your teeth off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Welldone Pakistan  
Magar jeeta hua match hath se nikalne par ghussa ata he ! intihai gher zimidarana batting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

When is next Pakistan Series vs South Africans that may be a more competitive series then playing 
16 year old bowling attack of India


----------



## fawwaxs

Aman ki Asha survives <3 India won the match, Pakistan won the series.


----------



## KRAIT

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> When is next Pakistan Series vs South Africans that may be a more competitive series then playing
> 16 year old bowling attack of India


Jab bhi ho bula lena. SA ke against Kalaa Jadoo karenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Normally winning a ODI series in India is very difficult but Pakistan Team achieved that honor , with such ease , don't recall such ease of victory before


----------



## Manas

fawwaxs said:


> Pak throwing away this match. Sshhh Aman Ki asha



India trowing away last two matched !!Sshhh terrorist Hamla Ki asha....got scared.



fawwaxs said:


> Pak throwing away this match. Sshhh Aman Ki asha



India trowing away last two matched !!Sshhh terrorist Hamla Ki asha....got scared.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Control guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

We are the champions

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fawwaxs

Saeed Ajmal clearly deserved the Man of the Match. Had the match been played outside India, he would have. Rotoo log, rotay rehna!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

fawwaxs said:


> Aman ki Asha survives <3 India won the match, Pakistan won the series.



You know this shows u in very poor light. Take a defeat like a man , at least you won the series.

When we were losing matches , we simply blamed our team for it. You should do the same for this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Normally winning a ODI series in India is very difficult but Pakistan Team achieved that honor , with such ease , don't recall such ease of victory before



Fan boys are flying in dream liners now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

dexter said:


>



The team stood up for Dhoni today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

fawwaxs said:


> Saeed Ajmal clearly deserved the Man of the Match. Had the match been played outside India, he would have.



I agree.. wtf, a 5 wicket haul in a one day did not get the man of the match ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manas

Javed miandad nahi ayaa ,... he must be too busy handing the calls for Dawood from rich indian spectators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

@dexter So true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

foxbat said:


> I agree.. wtf, a 5 wicket haul in a one day did not get the man of the match ???



I think they have a sort of policy now to award MoM to someone from the winning team . I don't agree with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

nick_indian said:


> I think they have a sort of policy now to award MoM to someone from the winning team . I don't agree with it



No.. Last match, Dhoni got the MoM when India lost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

In last match pakistan was lacking the passion for win..you can clearly tell this after looking the body language of players..their mindset would be we won the series so nothing to lose 

on the other hand indians were desperate to win the last match even after scoring low total..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

dexter said:


>



I like Dhoni, he's cool headed level guy. It shows in his batting. How much trouble Pak bowlers had dismissing him this series.

I just feel he should do away with silly and pointless chest thumping ads like Aane do Pakistan. It doesn't suit his character.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Its not like Man of the Match Matters , what matters is Ajmal Won Pakistan the Series 
We went up in world ranking and after 1-2 years people will only remember a Pakistani team that went in India and won series 

That is always what people remember ... when the series was won and who won it 

Consolation victories are ok , but generally people don't recall that

The difference in quality was tremendous ..  specially the batting line was so weak for India 
felt like we were playing Bangladesh , in all honesty apart from one australian wicket keeper in team

Last catach Yuvraj was running so happily like he won a lottery , never seen any besharam celebrate after losing series so badly


----------



## American Pakistani

I hope Shoaib won't *bold *Sania in revenge...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil khan

OMG. 65 people browsing this thread. Khuda ka wasta hay piyaroo ab tou dosti series bhi muk gai.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

foxbat said:


> No.. Last match, Dhoni got the MoM when India lost



Yea it seem biased

nasir also scored century in that match and was not out till the end but they gave it to dhoni and today as welll..dhoni par kuch zyada he meharbaan hein


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

When you have 7 FOOTER in team your opponents look so small and less intimidating


----------



## Iggy

Marshmallow said:


> omg India is gerrin thrashd by Pakistan in dis match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @KRAIT @seiko @arp2041
> 
> im so sorry ALREADY to hear abt ur team's loss tody

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cyphercide

Chalo, 'graceful' Pakistaniyon ke meme ke mele shuru hone wale hain...I'm outta this thread.


Good game to all and well done Team Pakistan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Heard Jamsheds english communication skills 
Saala vo jo keh raha tha usko khud hi samaj nahi aaya hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Pethatic immature batting by Pakistan...
Or was it india's good bowling?


----------



## Manas

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> When you have 7 FOOTER in team your opponents look so small and less intimidating



Why ??

R rest of the pakistaNIS PLAYING standing top of his shoulders ??



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> When you have 7 FOOTER in team your opponents look so small and less intimidating



Why ??

R rest of the pakistaNIS PLAYING standing top of his shoulders ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> Pethatic immature batting by Pakistan...
> Or was it india's good bowling?


Both.  
.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Akash A. said:


> Heard Jamsheds english communication skills
> Saala vo jo keh raha tha usko khud hi samaj nahi aaya hoga



Agree 
uski batting se zaida mjhe uski english sunte waqt dar lagta he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Safriz said:


> Pethatic immature batting by Pakistan...
> Or was it india's good bowling?



Yeah we keep saying pathetic batting Pak, pathetic batting, have we pondered that perhaps Indian bowling was really good?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

iPhone said:


> Yeah we keep saying pathetic batting Pak, pathetic batting, have we pondered that perhaps Indian bowling was really good?



Good joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

American Pakistani said:


> I hope Shoaib won't *bold *Sania in revenge...



Sania will smash his balls.
Thats what she does for living

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Akash A. said:


> Heard Jamsheds english communication skills
> Saala vo jo keh raha tha usko khud hi samaj nahi aaya hoga



english vinglisg dont matter 

bus har match meun india k khilaf century score karta rhey aur hindi badha mein suna dey k kaisi ki uss ne indians samuj jahein ghey


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Akash A. said:


> Heard Jamsheds english communication skills
> Saala vo jo keh raha tha usko khud hi samaj nahi aaya hoga



Dhoni proper english bool raha tha aur Indian team ko samaj nahi araha tha, lost the series






This alone was worth the Money I paid to watch Pakistan Win in India


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Safriz said:


> Pethatic immature batting by Pakistan...
> Or was it india's good bowling?


Wessey pishli 2 win ka maza karara kar diya easy match haar k

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Safriz said:


> Pethatic immature batting by Pakistan...
> Or was it india's good bowling?



Nahi nahi it was immature batting . Arre indian fast bowlers toh 115km/hr ki speed se full toss de rahe the.......hmmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

and an entertaining end to an entertaining series .... i bet everyone enjoyed it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

sorry guys, it was not white wash or green wash. Our team redeemed some hope for coming England tour. Pakistan shot selection was their undoing in this game. Never imagined that our team could defend our modest score of 167. Kudos to Indian team for spectacular defense and an exciting finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Chalhoo cricket ki khup khatam howee pdf par

kab se rola parha howa tha indo/pak series ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Chalhoo cricket ki khup khatam howee pdf par
> 
> k*ab se rola parha howa tha indo/pak series ka*


Totally worth it!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

But English are not known to be forgiving as Pakistani team

Amazing video 











Lo Aa Giya Pakistan , won series 2-1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

India have chances against england. if they mange to play their spinner.i think that series will be close.


----------



## AHAM BRIHMASMI

Akash A. said:


> Nahi nahi it was immature batting . Arre indian fast bowlers toh 115km/hr ki speed se full toss de rahe the.......hmmmm




Mujhe to lagta hai ki pakistaniyo ne match hi fix kiya hua tha, bhalaa aese bhi koi jita hua match haarta hai ? 20000 rupaye duba diye mere ka*i*o ne .


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

tharkibuddha said:


> Mujhe to lagta hai ki pakistaniyo ne match hi fix kiya hua tha, bhalaa aese bhi koi jita hua match haarta hai ? 20000 rupaye duba diye mere ka*i*o ne .



Tum ko apne 20000 ki parhee ha

shukar karhoo dhoni ki lungi bach ghi


----------



## my2cents

tharkibuddha said:


> Mujhe to lagta hai ki pakistaniyo ne match hi fix kiya hua tha, bhalaa aese bhi koi jita hua match haarta hai ? 20000 rupaye duba diye mere ka*i*o ne .



 still betting after all the controversy of match fixing !!!


----------



## Safriz

Did they get a trophy or something? For the series?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

India ne to , Man of Match he fix ker diya ...

I think pehle se his Dhoni ka nam print ker liya ho ga .. and could not afford to erase name and put the right name on Man of Match


----------



## funtoosh

Gentelman said:


> qun fa ya kun is not a song it is a qawali and qunfa ya kun is an Arabic world reffered to Allah...
> it means when Allah says anything to accomplish it is accomplished....
> this is also a Quran's verse...


Thanks, but it's a song in Delhi 6i was referring to. Aware of the meaning. When god says that it s Her will, it will be done.


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> Did they get a trophy or something? For the series?


Nope. IPL ke free passes.


----------



## Mani2020

If today Pakistan have won ...it would have ruined dhoni's career and along with him the career of many other players


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Yes they got a shinning 2 feet tall Cup they showed the photo shoot and ceremony breifly .. but fantastic cup .. victory on Indian Soil , its always great to win a Cup beating India in series

Team photos were taken with the new Training kit (Grey ones) group photo , perhaps the pictures would be available in a day or so 

To be fair , Pakistani Team has Veterns , while Indian team was Rookies kids bowling 

But I hope that Younis Khan and Misbah Ul Haq retire on a High after winning Series in India
We have players like Hamad Azam , Azhar Ali , Shazad 

I think they should go out on high they could possibly play a year or so but if you are gona retire retire on high note with style


----------



## funtoosh

Gentelman said:


> qun fa ya kun is not a song it is a qawali and qunfa ya kun is an Arabic world reffered to Allah...
> it means when Allah says anything to accomplish it is accomplished....
> this is also a Quran's verse...


There is a similar verse in the bhagavad git a also, where god in the form of lord Krishna says exactly the same thing.


----------



## mylovepakistan

LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ambitious449

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Yes they got a shinning 2 feet tall Cup they showed the photo shoot and ceremony breifly .. but fantastic cup .. victory on Indian Soil , its always great to win a Cup beating India in series




I think you are too short of knowledge. We won latest world cup. Winning second world cup is not possible goal for you. Console yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Yes they got a shinning 2 feet tall Cup they showed the photo shoot and ceremony breifly .. but fantastic cup .. victory on Indian Soil , its always great to win a Cup beating India in series



Good show of Pakistan team beating India A team



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Yes they got a shinning 2 feet tall Cup they showed the photo shoot and ceremony breifly .. but fantastic cup .. victory on Indian Soil , its always great to win a Cup beating India in series



Good show of Pakistan team beating India A team


----------



## Hellraiser007

Indian cricket team lost their attitude after 2011 world cup win and they failed to maintain the momentum. Pakistan is not a great batting side and they do have chinks in their bowling attack.

The difference is will to win and it disappeared in Indian team


----------



## American Pakistani

BTW Congratulations to india for winning this Match.

CONGRATULATIONS TO PAKISTAN FOR WINNING SERIES IN INDIA AGAINST INDIA.










indians after winning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*jao yar mood off krdia*


----------



## AHAM BRIHMASMI

my2cents said:


> still betting after all the controversy of match fixing !!!



It never stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

meh we won the series anyway besides they were hosting us and desis have a culture of respect and generosity we got our victory and we don't wanna humiliate our hosts too much might as well let the indians have a little bit of dignity on their own turf


----------



## arp2041

Mani2020 said:


> *jao yar mood off krdia*



kyo bhai?? Series aur Saniya dono dedi ab kya BACHHE ki JAAN loge??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

mylovepakistan said:


> LOL!




Normally the wicket is taken after a Series Victory , but I suppose this Indian Sqaud is just happy to get the Wicket , Cup to Challa giya ... PERMENENTLY to Pakistan

I think these boys are pretending that there was another game left after this one .. delusional , Humbleness is needed sometimes

To be honest this Team is weak , its really weak .. only Dhoni is world class level , rest of the players were... Shahid Afridi clones


Hafeez + Nasir what partnership 






I never knew a man can do splits , groin pulls are hard to recover from


----------



## Mani2020

arp2041 said:


> kyo bhai?? Series aur Saniya dono dedi ab kya BACHHE ki JAAN loge??



if we had lost today chasing 250 or more i would have accepted it happily any day but chasing 167 and that too when we had the game in our bag ..not acceptable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

iPhone said:


> I like Dhoni, he's cool headed level guy. It shows in his batting. How much trouble Pak bowlers had dismissing him this series.
> 
> I just feel he should do away with silly and pointless chest thumping ads like* Aane do Pakistan*. It doesn't suit his character.



That is all for the money , but yeah i agree , I don't think most Indians liked that ad as well .Stupid


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Why Misbah is in the team, What is his role??

Why Misbah is in the team, What is his role??


----------



## Mani2020

@Indians 

btw tough times for your team ahead coz its too cold in india ...in cold the pitch becomes difficult as the ball starts to swing ....with england bowling and as they are used to such condition they gonna exploit the indian batting big time not only that england batting is way stronger than Pak when it comes to seeming conditions ...so keep your fingers cross


----------



## arp2041

Mani2020 said:


> if we had lost today chasing 250 or more i would have accepted it happily any day but chasing 167 and that too when we had the game in our bag ..not acceptable



Well ur BAG had a HOLE, which u din't NOTICED


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

arp2041 said:


> kyo bhai?? Series aur Saniya dono dedi ab kya BACHHE ki JAAN loge??



Sania is still with us , she is Indian citizen


----------



## Mani2020

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Why Misbah is in the team, What is his role??
> 
> Why Misbah is in the team, *What is his role*??



allow opponent teams to win by consuming too much balls



arp2041 said:


> Well ur BAG had a HOLE, which u din't NOTICED



and that hole was our batting ...i know thats why i often dont watch Pak batting i just watch our bowling ....even if 10 runs are needed from 50 balls with 10 wickets in hand i will still keep my fingers cross ...such is Pak batting to be honest


----------



## Safriz

Indian bowlers fought like gladiators today.
Any other team had lost hope after such a low score..


----------



## Mani2020

*A lesson for all you guys here *

*even if Pakistan team needs 10 runs to win with 10 wickets in hand and 10 overs left still never say its our game ....coz still its 50-50 *



Safriz said:


> Indian bowlers fought like gladiators today.
> Any other team had lost hope after such a low score..



more than that it was our pathetic batting ..... South africans would have noticed that surely .....


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Mani2020 said:


> @Indians
> 
> btw tough times for your team ahead coz its too cold in india ...in cold the pitch becomes difficult as the ball starts to swing ....with england bowling and as they are used to such condition they gonna exploit the indian batting big time not only that england batting is way stronger than Pak when it comes to seeming conditions ...so keep your fingers cross



3 matches are in *not* very cold conditions.

Rajkot in gujarat and kochi in Kerala and Rachi in Jharkhand.

However 2 matches , Chandigarh and Dharamsala are going to be very cold


----------



## Mani2020

nick_indian said:


> 3 matches are in *not* very cold conditions.
> 
> Rajkot in gujarat and kochi in Kerala and Rachi in Jharkhand.
> 
> However 2 matches , Chandigarh and Dharamsala are going to be very cold




still your batting seems to be fragile ....i heard sehwag is dropped from the series instead pujara found his place in odi squad ...sehwag drop is a set back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I think it would have been better to have 

*5 ODI , and 3 20/20 * 

The series was too short in my opinion

Almost feels , like it ended too quickly

Old tours used to last for 2-3 months 

3-5 Test Series , 5 ODI and plenty of Matches vs India Eleven for practice

The best part was reintroduction of bouncers in game love it


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Mani2020 said:


> still your batting seems to be fragile ....i heard sehwag is dropped from the series instead pujara found his place in odi squad ...sehwag drop is a set back



True , but i think Indians should have less trouble against England after batting against this bowling line up of Pakistan.

Sehwag deserved to be dropped. Pujara has replaced him and he is in form


----------



## Mani2020

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I think it would have been better to have
> 
> *5 ODI , and 3 20/20 *
> 
> The series was too short in my opinion
> 
> Almost feels , like it ended too quickly



dont worry we have a two month long tour to south africa having 3 tests , 2 t20s and 5 odis ...starting from 1 feb 2013



nick_indian said:


> True , but i think Indians should have less trouble against England after batting against this bowling line up of Pakistan.
> 
> Sehwag deserved to be dropped. Pujara has replaced him and he is in form



Pakistan has good bowling line up but every game is a new game and eng too have a very good bowling line up specially the way swann and panesar troubled india ...though panesar is not playing


----------



## funtoosh

P


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Normally the wicket is taken after a Series Victory , but I suppose this Indian Sqaud is just happy to get the Wicket , Cup to Challa giya ... PERMENENTLY to Pakistan
> 
> I think these boys are pretending that there was another game left after this one .. delusional , Humbleness is needed sometimes
> 
> To be honest this Team is weak , its really weak .. only Dhoni is world class level , rest of the players were... Shahid Afridi clones
> 
> 
> Hafeez + Nasir what partnership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew a man can do splits , groin pulls are hard to recover from



I think u should have some sense. The first pic is not today's game


----------



## Ayush

finally,one victory for us.but overall pakistan was the better team.congrats to all the pakistani members,and best of luck for future.


----------



## agamdilawari

Just back from the game...no words to explain the feeling this one gave. When u have more than half of ur stand filled with Pakistani supporters on top of their voice after Indian innings and B.Kumar disturbs the timber, it can't get any better than that. Thoroughly njoyed every min of it specially giving back to Pak fans & specially Chacha Pakistan in their face but all ended well with hugs all around among Indo-Pak fans . Game as per me was the best win India got over Pak on Indian soil specially by the way they came back in a game which they were supposed to lose badly. Sharing some pics of the lovely game and by the far the most entertaining one I have seen live.












Pak fans responding to the hooting from other stand.











And Chacha Pakistan(as he is famously referred) joining them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

agamdilawari said:


> Just back from the game...no words to explain the feeling this one gave. When u have more than half of ur stand filled with Pakistani supporters on top of their voice after Indian innings and B.Kumar disturbs the timber, it can't get any better than that. Thoroughly njoyed every min of it specially giving back to Pak fans & specially Chacha Pakistan in their face but all ended well with hugs all around among Indo-Pak fans . Game as per me was the best win India got over Pak on Indian soil specially by the way they came back in a game which they were supposed to lose badly. Sharing some pics of the lovely game and by the far the most entertaining one I have seen live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pak fans responding to the hooting from other stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Chacha Pakistan(as he is famously referred) joining them



Pakistanis were better off not coming really , they were winning in earlier matches 

Great pictures though , nice to see the Pak fans and you had fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@agamdilawari Were they happy with our hosting ? I hope they had good time.


----------



## Sugarcane

Paul Nixon alleges India-Pak Kotla ODI fixed : Cricketnext



> New Delhi: Former England wicketkeeper Paul Nixon on Sunday suggested that Pakistan players deliberately threw the dead rubber ODI against India at the Feroz Shah Kotla in New Delhi on Sunday.
> 
> "Pakistan throwing this game away eh. Watch this space. Pakistan will just loose last few balls," he tweeted during the latter half of Pakistan's collapse, which saw the visitors lose their last six wickets for 38 runs, including 2 for 12 in the batting Powerplay, to give India a consolation victory
> 
> When one of his followers asked Nixon whether he was alluding that the match had been rigged, the 42-year-old tweeted, "r u watching the game???" He further retweeted several tweets, including these two: "this game is a joke especially when u see hafeez play a lap sweep with a leg slip in place" and "It must be India's 12th Man.....the Bookmaker!"
> 
> Nixon, who played 19 ODIs and one Twenty20 international for England in 2007, including the World Cup in the Caribbean, went on to suggest that it was no big deal for Pakistan to throw the final match of the series when they had already clinched the series. "2-0 up perfect to loose nothing matters," he tweeted in reply to a follower who questioned his assertion. Nixon used hashtags like #somethingnotright and #dodgey.
> 
> India pulled off an unlikely victory in the third ODI by beating Pakistan by 10 runs after scoring just 167. The visitors won the first two ODIs by six wickets and 85 runs respectively.


----------



## Backbencher

tharkibuddha said:


> Mujhe to lagta hai ki pakistaniyo ne match hi fix kiya hua tha, bhalaa aese bhi koi jita hua match haarta hai ? 20000 rupaye duba diye mere ka*i*o ne .



Did i ever told you that i work in ICC anti betting squad............hahaha just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Pakistan 113/3 in 34 overs and 157 all out ... I mean honestly ! Why are people so intent on blaming Misbah ? Criticize every other batsmen too ! Actually , his captaincy won the series for us ... However why Kohli was dancing around carrying the stump is beyond me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

LoveIcon said:


> Paul Nixon alleges India-Pak Kotla ODI fixed : Cricketnext



who is paul nixon. never heard of him.


----------



## American Pakistani

The King of Tuk Tuk never stops. He never dissappoint his * fans.












where * stands for opponent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Secur said:


> Pakistan 113/3 in 34 overs and 157 all out ... I mean honestly ! Why are people so intent on blaming Misbah ? Criticize every other batsmen too ! Actually , his captaincy won the series for us ... However why Kohli was dancing around carrying the stump is beyond me


He saved at least 20-30 runs with his fielding and played a vital role in saving our ijjat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

gslv said:


> who is paul nixon. never heard of him.



ex eng wicket keeper


----------



## Sugarcane

gslv said:


> who is paul nixon. never heard of him.



Main nay kon sa os ke janam kundlee nikali hai, saw the news and posted it


----------



## Stealth

every one is laughing on the celebration style at the end of the match by indians. india lost the series from pakistan in india lol such a shame yar


----------



## Secur

KRAIT said:


> He saved at least 20-30 runs with his fielding and played a vital role in saving our ijjat.



I am quite sure that Indian team is pleased with Misbah's performance at least  What was your team trying to do after taking the last catch ? Reminded me of the Ireland's win against Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Mubarkan yh victory indians ko tohfay mein di dil rekhnay k liye-
Kya pata harnay k bad agli dafa khelo hi na humsay-

Badhai ho badhai-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ambitious449

India is cricket and cricket is India. Minus India from world cricket and cricket will not get the basic revenue to run the game. Hope cricketing world acknowledge the fact


----------



## KRAIT

JonAsad said:


> Mubarkan yh victory indians ko tohfay mein di dil rekhnay k liye-
> Kya pata harnay k bad agli dafa khelo hi na humsay-
> Badhai ho badhai-


Haar jaate to tumhare players jinda nahin aate.  Acid se nahalaate unko.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sputnik

today Pakistan proved that once they were part of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

sputnik said:


> today Pakistan proved that once they were part of India.


And you proved that India has no lack of Idiots. 

J/K

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

IMO it was all a mindset problem.

We started with the mindset that score will be made eventually, as if automatically, and we played very calmly and without any urgency. Then wickets slowly fell and in the end when Hafeez came on he didn't have any support on the other end.

IMO Hafeez should have played single double after the boundary, because one over was still left.

Indian fielding also made a difference.


----------



## Marshmallow

seiko said:


>










well da match wz fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Ambitious449 said:


> India is cricket and cricket is India. Minus India from world cricket and cricket will not get the basic revenue to run the game. Hope cricketing world acknowledge the fact



indian cricket is destroyed due to this basic reason. Cricket is just sports nothing else. You can minus india from cricket if you want, it won't effect cricket much.



Ambitious449 said:


> India is cricket and cricket is India. Minus India from world cricket and cricket will not get the basic revenue to run the game. Hope cricketing world acknowledge the fact



indian cricket is destroyed due to this basic reason. Cricket is just sports nothing else. You can minus india from cricket if you want, it won't effect cricket much.


----------



## JonAsad

sputnik said:


> today Pakistan proved that once they were part of India.



Khush reh cheetay-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

sputnik said:


> today Pakistan proved that once they were part of India.



So when you lost Australia or England you prove that you were once Britishers or Aussies land?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ambitious449

American Pakistani said:


> indian cricket is destroyed due to this basic reason. Cricket is just sports nothing else. You can minus india from cricket if you want, it won't effect cricket much.
> 
> 
> 
> indian cricket is destroyed due to this basic reason. Cricket is just sports nothing else. You can minus india from cricket if you want, it won't effect cricket much.


 
destroyed? once Aussies ruled cricket. Now they dont. it means their cricket is destroyed ? Same goes for Windies. We ruled every format of game. Now we are in transition. it happens. But no one can deny India's influence of world cricket. You neither ruled it either on field. And off field ? Forget it. Not your cup of tea 



Marshmallow said:


> well da match wz fixed



Please dont make case worse for you. You know which country is infamous for fixing? just enjoy the series won for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Marshmallow said:


> well da match wz fixed








[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

KRAIT said:


> Haar jaate to tumhare players jinda nahin aate.  *Acid se nahalaate unko*.



Abey oye....yeh Acid, Phenyl, sulphuric acid, etc. mere PATENT kiye hue dialogue hai, don't infringe my copyright OK??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

seiko said:


> [/IMG]



aww seiko congrats frm me wid a fake smile and a fire to ruin ur celebration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Marshmallow said:


> aww seiko congrats frm me wid a fake smile and a fire to ruin ur celebration



I didnt even watched the game dear!! I went to an interview today and while getting out after the interview, I saw people watching cricket in the TV in that office.. I checked the score and it was like India 153 for 9 or something and I thought, ye bhi gaya!! .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Ambitious449 said:


> destroyed? once Aussies ruled cricket. Now they dont. it means their cricket is destroyed ? Same goes for Windies. We ruled every format of game. Now we are in transition. it happens. But no one can deny India's influence of world cricket. You neither ruled it either on field. And off field ? Forget it. Not your cup of tea
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont make case worse for you. You know which country is infamous for fixing? just enjoy the series won for now



everybody knoz which country iz famous 4 match fixing its India,da momy of all match fixing bizniz


----------



## koolio

Congratulations to India, Excellent bowling and fielding, but very poor batting by Pakistan, With that kind of low score Pakistan should have won hands down.


----------



## Ambitious449

Marshmallow said:


> everybody knoz which country iz famous 4 match fixing its India,da momy of all match fixing bizniz



Really? I thought 3 players jailed in britain for match fixing were pakistanis. Sorry for my ignorance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

seiko said:


> I didnt even watched the game dear!! I went to an interview today and while getting out after the interview, I saw people watching cricket in the TV in that office.. I checked the score and it was like India 153 for 9 or something and I thought, ye bhi gaya!! .



so did u get da job? or it became a bad omen 4 u to watch few clips of match wid india losing at dat time and u failed da interview? hehehehe


----------



## zip

Reason for celebration is just one extra odi win ...thats not convincing ..or is it ?


----------



## Marshmallow

Ambitious449 said:


> Really? I thought 3 players jailed in britain for match fixing were pakistanis. Sorry for my ignorance



well juz 3 players compared to 30000 players,biznizmen etc are nuthin


----------



## Ambitious449

Marshmallow said:


> well juz 3 players compared to 30000 players,biznizmen etc are nuthin



30000 players? Please explain. Not getting your point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Marshmallow said:


> so did u get da job? or it became a bad omen 4 u to watch few clips of match wid india losing at dat time and u failed da interview? hehehehe



They will inform me on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

seiko said:


> They will inform me on Wednesday.










Ambitious449 said:


> 30000 players? Please explain. Not getting your point.



nutthin...u r too dumbo to understand my point so no use in explaning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

agamdilawari said:


> Just back from the game...no words to explain the feeling this one gave. When u have more than half of ur stand filled with Pakistani supporters on top of their voice after Indian innings and B.Kumar disturbs the timber, it can't get any better than that. Thoroughly njoyed every min of it specially giving back to Pak fans & specially Chacha Pakistan in their face but all ended well with hugs all around among Indo-Pak fans . Game as per me was the best win India got over Pak on Indian soil specially by the way they came back in a game which they were supposed to lose badly. Sharing some pics of the lovely game and by the far the most entertaining one I have seen live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And *Chacha Pakistan*(as he is famously referred) joining them



Chacha Pakistan has passed away how can that be him? This must have been an impersonator.

&#8216;Chacha Pakistani&#8217; of Wagha Border passes away at 90 | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

seiko said:


> They will inform me on Wednesday.



what is your qualification dude and which job is it ?


----------



## JonAsad

A1Kaid said:


> Chacha Pakistan has passed away how can that be him? This must have been an impersonator.
> 
> &#8216;Chacha Pakistani&#8217; of Wagha Border passes away at 90 | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia



That dead one was chacha of wahga border- this one is chacha cricket- genuine one-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mdcp

Tuk tuk and akmal bros should be kicked out plz plz plz


----------



## Ambitious449

Umar Akaml is gifted player


----------



## Mani2020

Ambitious449 said:


> Umar Akaml is gifted player



n he always gifts his wicket to the opposition

for misbah fans i have a poll here

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/228187-who-wants-misbah-retire-odi-series-before-upcoming-series.html


----------



## cyphercide

Meanwhile, at the Big Bash;

Marlon Samuels and Shane Warne were involved in a remarkable confrontation during the Big Bash T20 game between Melbourne Stars and Melbourne Renegades, which ended with the West Indies batsman throwing his bat in the direction of the Australian bowler.

Samuels, playing for the Renegades, had irritated the opposition during their innings when he appeared to block off David Hussey as he looked to complete a second run. So when Samuels came to the crease in the ninth over of his team's reply, Warne bowled three *** balls at the batsman before angrily confronting him at the end of the over.

In the following over Warne, running in to field, collected the ball and threw it at Samuels, who was stood in the crease. The batsman responded by throwing his bat in Warne's direction. 


Shane Warne and Marlon Samuels clash during Big Bash match | Sport | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gentelman

funtoosh said:


> Thanks, but it's a song in Delhi 6i was referring to. Aware of the meaning. When god says that it s Her will, it will be done.



i am aware of that song....
it is a song of movie rockstar...
bt that type of song in musical language is known as quwali....and its God not god....
as God reffers to Allah and gid reffers to dewta or greeks and ither gods....
who are not one.....


----------



## Gentelman

funtoosh said:


> There is a similar verse in the bhagavad git a also, where god in the form of lord Krishna says exactly the same thing.



well afraid of replying...
as it can cause complications....
i don't like to talk about info on other religions on which i dont have any knowledge as i can hurt other people feelings....
bt just wanna say i suppose Quran is more ancient then bhagavad..
and i suppose Quran can't be compared with any other holy book.. 
that's it. 
i suppose i didnot said any bad thing that can may hurt u bt if i did i am soory in advance....

Congratulations to all Indian members as they won a match...
and congratulations to Pajistani members for winning the series....


----------



## Hulk

Mani2020 said:


> *who would have thought Pak will not be able to chase 167 being 110-3 with 55 from 90 balls needed *



Pakistan today is no great team either. When India lost to England in India, it means we are playing too bad.


----------



## JonAsad

indianrabbit said:


> Pakistan today is no great team either. When India lost to England in India, it means we are playing too bad.



Yeah a not so great team beat you in your home- shame on you- -







Respect !!!-


----------



## Safriz

any links for match highlights?


----------



## WAR-rior

Gentelman said:


> well afraid of replying...
> as it can cause complications....
> i don't like to talk about info on other religions on which i dont have any knowledge as i can hurt other people feelings....
> *bt just wanna say i suppose Quran is more ancient then bhagavad..*
> and i suppose Quran can't be compared with any other holy book..
> that's it.
> i suppose i didnot said any bad thing that can may hurt u bt if i did i am soory in advance....
> 
> Congratulations to all Indian members as they won a match...
> and congratulations to Pajistani members for winning the series....


----------



## WAR-rior

fawwaxs said:


> Victory for India today must be like that lollipop you get after the dentist pulls your teeth off.



Himmat hai to dil se bolke dikha ki pakistan ne lollipop khairat mein de di. Accept it dude. Today Pakistan faced the real Indian team. i mean, the attitude Indian team has as u see nowadays against pakistan. It was missing in last 2 matches. If the same do or die attitude was there before, no chance pakistan can beat india.

We all know, in IndoPak matches its not the talent that matters but the attitude and dominance matters. India's actual attitude to win matches was missing thruout the tournament accept today.



fawwaxs said:


> Saeed Ajmal clearly deserved the Man of the Match. Had the match been played outside India, he would have. Rotoo log, rotay rehna!



Ro to tu raha hai chhote. "MUMMY, AJMAL KO MAN OF MATCH NIHIN DIYAAA...........BOOOOOOOWWWOOOOOO "


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

^ It was not just attitude but the reason india lost series was because their batting got flop which was their strength..it was competition of pakistani bowlers with indian batsman..our bowlers got click in all one days and even restrict india to 165 and 167 in one days when they even mange to make 190 in t20..your batsman never clicked and your bowlers clicked in last match and you won because of them..


----------



## WAR-rior

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Normally the wicket is taken after a Series Victory , but I suppose this Indian Sqaud is just happy to get the Wicket , Cup to Challa giya ... PERMENENTLY to Pakistan
> 
> I think these boys are pretending that there was another game left after this one .. delusional , Humbleness is needed sometimes
> 
> To be honest this Team is weak , its really weak .. only Dhoni is world class level , rest of the players were... Shahid Afridi clones
> 
> 
> Hafeez + Nasir what partnership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew a man can do splits , groin pulls are hard to recover from



Yaar tere saath life mein koi serious issue hai kya? jab dekho tadapta rehta hai unecessarily. GET WELL SOON MAAMU.



Raja.Pakistani said:


> ^ It was not just attitude but the reason india lost series was because their batting got flop which was their strength..it was competition of pakistani bowlers with indian batsman..our bowlers got click in all one days and even restrict india to 165 and 167 in one days when they even mange to make 190 in t20..your batsman never clicked and your bowlers clicked in last match and you won because of them..



Even after flopping in batting India cud have won the match by bowling and fielding properly. U know even batting is Pakistan's weakness. WE dropped many catches thruout the series. Every match which naser scored good runs, he got a life atleast once by some missed runout or dropped lollypop catch. Generally, Indians dont drop catches and their fielding is even better if not the best. U dont play with such uselessness to win matches against pakistan.

Infact it was Indian bowling which brought all the matches to close finish.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Who the Hell Slected MS Dhoni Man of Match Again.

Saeed Ajmal's Career Best bowling 5-23.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Who the Hell Slected MS Dhoni Man of Match Again.
> 
> Saeed Ajmal's Career Best bowling 5-23.



Maybe 3 sixes by Dhoni on such tough batting wicket impressed the panel. Also his score created the difference but saeed's 5 wkts dint. Ab apne batsmen ko gaali do. dhoni ko nahin.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

WAR-rior said:


> Maybe 3 sixes by Dhoni on such tough batting wicket impressed the panel. Also his score created the difference but saeed's 5 wkts dint. Ab apne batsmen ko gaali do. dhoni ko nahin.



You are not making any sense..kohee kisi ko gali nhi dey rha idhar. we are talking about who was deserving the man of the match in last match

even with these three sixes his economy was 2.48 

so 9.4 overs 25 runs and 5 wicket is not better than 36 runs of dhoni lol


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

No one is abusing, I am just saying that it is not first time that the panel favored India.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> No one is abusing, I am just saying that it is not first time that the panel favored India.



All the other MoMs were fine. This time they got it wrong though. Ajmal deserved it


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

WAR-rior said:


> Yaar tere saath life mein koi serious issue hai kya? jab dekho tadapta rehta hai unecessarily. GET WELL SOON MAAMU.
> 
> Even after flopping in batting India cud have won the match by bowling and fielding properly. U know even batting is Pakistan's weakness. WE dropped many catches thruout the series. Every match which naser scored good runs, he got a life atleast once by some missed runout or dropped lollypop catch. Generally, Indians dont drop catches and their fielding is even better if not the best. U dont play with such uselessness to win matches against pakistan.
> 
> Infact it was Indian bowling which brought all the matches to close finish.



You did not get it. Batting was never our strength in the first place. we won the series because of our bowlers but your batting was your strength but your batting was not any different than Pakistani except dhoni no big name was able to score runs and we also had only nasir jamsheed and hafeez who scored runs. Pakistan also dropped the catches and stamps and give plenty of extras because of miss throws ..misbah dropped the simple catch of dhoni when he was at 21 runs and later on he scored century. Your bowlers could not perform in first two one days and batsman were poor in all one days.


----------



## WAR-rior

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You are not making any sense..kohee kisi ko gali nhi dey rha idhar. we are talking about who was deserving the man of the match in last match
> 
> even with these three sixes his economy was 2.48
> 
> so 9.4 overs 25 runs and 5 wicket is not better than 36 runs of dhoni lol



abbe yaar. wo comment sense banane ke liye tha hi nahin. dint u see the tounge smiley. :/


----------



## Silverblaze

Well Pakistan just threw away the match. They lost 6 wickets with 54 runs. 

I was so furious. To add to insult, they gave away the MOM to Mr. M S. Dhoni. 

Shame on all our players for ruining a great chance.


----------



## EagleEyes

Bera gharaq, i have no hope from this team other than Nasir Jamshed in batting.


----------



## my2cents

Mani2020 said:


> if we had lost today chasing 250 or more i would have accepted it happily any day but chasing 167 and that too when we had the game in our bag ..not acceptable



you should be happy that all your bowlers had superb spells in all the three games and bringing home the trophy. In this game your guys were a bundle of nerves after fall of some early wickets. It was your shot selection more than our bowling which made you guys lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

my2cents said:


> you should be happy that all your bowlers had superb spells in all the three games and bringing home the trophy. In this game your guys were a bundle of nerves after fall of some early wickets. It was your shot selection more than our bowling which made you guys lose.



You are right to some extent but i dont think they were nervous because they were already won the series so they should have been more confident in playing shots .. run rate was kept very slow..i mean 113 for 3 and then 157/10 lol I never seen Pakistan ever defeated in chasing such low score game that also on pitches of sub-continent ..well it was some really bad performance from batting side


----------



## jbond197

Out of all three matches this was the only match worth watching and the most exciting one..


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jbond197 said:


> Out of all three matches this was the only match worth watching and the most exciting one..



may be cause you won it

first ODI and two t20 were also close and thriller 

second one day was one sided..third was close call..at first moment i thought Hafeez will manage to do it in next over


----------



## funtoosh

No you did not offnend me . Ni need to be sorry. Peace.


Gentelman said:


> well afraid of replying...
> as it can cause complications....
> i don't like to talk about info on other religions on which i dont have any knowledge as i can hurt other people feelings....
> bt just wanna say i suppose Quran is more ancient then bhagavad..
> and i suppose Quran can't be compared with any other holy book..
> that's it.
> i suppose i didnot said any bad thing that can may hurt u bt if i did i am soory in advance....
> 
> Congratulations to all Indian members as they won a match...
> and congratulations to Pajistani members for winning the series....


----------



## Ayush

congrats to the pakistani members for winning the series.we hope to see ur team in india soon.


----------



## EagleEyes

jbond197 said:


> Out of all three matches this was the only match worth watching and the most exciting one..



It was boring.


----------



## Gentelman

WebMaster said:


> Bera gharaq, i have no hope from this team other than Nasir Jamshed in batting.



wt about Asad Shafiq??
nasir galdi out o gia..
or Kamran na start main mukala malla...
Malik ka bi galat decision tha....
orrr Misbah ki tuk tuk....


----------



## third eye

*&#8216;India&#8217;s fielding was outstanding&#8217;: Misbah*

&#8216;India&#8217;s fielding was outstanding&#8217;: Misbah | Cricket | DAWN.COM

KARACHI: India&#8217;s sublime fielding in the earlier stages of Pakistan&#8217;s innings saw them win a thriller by 10 runs in Delhi on Sunday.

Pakistan failed to chase a 168-run target and that was mainly due to India&#8217;s bowling and fielding display.

Pakistan captain Misbah-ul-Haq commended India&#8217;s bowling attack, saying it made it difficult to score runs.

&#8220;Indians bowled very well, their fielding was outstanding. We tried to see off the new ball, but the ball was doing things even after that. It was difficult to score runs,&#8221; he said.

Misbah also added that the series had been great and had put forward a lot of positives, especially the fast bowlers.

&#8220;Plenty of positives this series, especially the fast bowlers and Nasir Jamshed. It was a great series, tightly contested and today we had another tight game.&#8221;

India&#8217;s captain MS Dhoni asserted that the performance of the fielders was the reason for their win, adding that his side&#8217;s bowling was a big positive throughout the series.

&#8220;160 wasn&#8217;t enough. But I told the team that they should compete well. The spinners did a great job but the men of the match were the fielders in this game,&#8221; Dhoni said.

The man-of-the-match praised his bowlers and added that his side were young and learning more with each game.

&#8220;Bhuvi started well, then Ishant bowled well with a not-so-new ball. Jadeja and Ashwin supported each other well too. It is important to learn from each and every game and this is a young side and there is learning for everyone. Bowling line-up was a big positive this series. Yes, there was help for bowlers, but we bowled well as a unit,&#8221; he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Look how Cricket is going... completely scripted.... Pakistan won the series against India in India. That was the most humiliation for the Dhoni team. Just to tackle the situation on Indian side (Public), Dhoni selected for the Man of the Match just to calm down public reaction. Yesterday match was completely one sided. Pakistan team has enough capability to run 167. Not such a big target. All topi drama of this Fielding Fielding just only one batsman was out rest of all catch/LBW/etc. Look how they played... how Pakistani players out... how Irfan, Junaid run-out. Hafeez comes out on @ 6th position because of so called injury issue but unfortunately that was not the injury issue. Hafeez did strike shot @ 6th position when Match was completely under control and Pakistan have few wickets left. That was bullshit Aman-ke-Asha ******* because of whom Pakistan Cricket did what PCB advised Pakistan Cricket Team and what BCCI request/Advised to PCB. Hope you get it the situation. Look the shameful celebration at the end of the match by Yuvraj and Kholi (Celebration like a Series Victory). Pakistan already won this series. After 3rd match *with in hour BCCI announced team for the next series*. Look how the business is going on. If Pakistan white wash Indian team in India. BCCI don't have extra option to re-select complete team and very hard for the selectors to give chance to Ghautum, Kholi etc. Situation will definitely hard for BCCI to make team in such short period.

That's what I call BCCI and PCB topi drama as usual!

Its not about winning the series in India; thats what we have seen in Mohali (semi-final) complete diplomacy game!


----------



## Black Widow

Stealth said:


> Look how Cricket is going... completely scripted.... Pakistan won the series against India in India. That was the most humiliation for the Dhoni team. Just to tackle the situation on Indian side (Public), Dhoni selected for the Man of the Match just to calm down public reaction. Yesterday match was completely one sided. Pakistan team has enough capability to run 167. Not such a big target. All topi drama of this Fielding Fielding just only one batsman was out rest of all catch/LBW/etc. Look how they played... how Pakistani players out... how Irfan, Junaid run-out. Hafeez comes out on @ 6th position because of so called injury issue but unfortunately that was not the injury issue. Hafeez did strike shot @ 6th position when Match was completely under control and Pakistan have few wickets left. That was bullshit Aman-ke-Asha ******* because of whom Pakistan Cricket did what PCB advised Pakistan Cricket Team and what BCCI request/Advised to PCB. Hope you get it the situation. Look the shameful celebration at the end of the match by Yuvraj and Kholi (Celebration like a Series Victory). Pakistan already won this series. After 3rd match *with in hour BCCI announced team for the next series*. Look how the business is going on. If Pakistan white wash Indian team in India. BCCI don't have extra option to re-select complete team and very hard for the selectors to give chance to Ghautum, Kholi etc. Situation will definitely hard for BCCI to make team in such short period.
> 
> That's what I call BCCI and PCB topi drama as usual!
> 
> It&#8217;s not about winning the series in India; that&#8217;s what we have seen in Mohali (semi-final) complete diplomacy game!







*One more conspiracy theory...* Shoo...


----------



## RPK

Funny cricket


----------



## Jackdaws

Stealth said:


> Look how Cricket is going... completely scripted.... Pakistan won the series against India in India. That was the most humiliation for the Dhoni team. Just to tackle the situation on Indian side (Public), Dhoni selected for the Man of the Match just to calm down public reaction. Yesterday match was completely one sided. Pakistan team has enough capability to run 167. Not such a big target. All topi drama of this Fielding Fielding just only one batsman was out rest of all catch/LBW/etc. Look how they played... how Pakistani players out... how Irfan, Junaid run-out. Hafeez comes out on @ 6th position because of so called injury issue but unfortunately that was not the injury issue. Hafeez did strike shot @ 6th position when Match was completely under control and Pakistan have few wickets left. That was bullshit Aman-ke-Asha ******* because of whom Pakistan Cricket did what PCB advised Pakistan Cricket Team and what BCCI request/Advised to PCB. Hope you get it the situation. Look the shameful celebration at the end of the match by Yuvraj and Kholi (Celebration like a Series Victory). Pakistan already won this series. After 3rd match *with in hour BCCI announced team for the next series*. Look how the business is going on. If Pakistan white wash Indian team in India. BCCI don't have extra option to re-select complete team and very hard for the selectors to give chance to Ghautum, Kholi etc. Situation will definitely hard for BCCI to make team in such short period.
> 
> That's what I call BCCI and PCB topi drama as usual!
> 
> It&#8217;s not about winning the series in India; that&#8217;s what we have seen in Mohali (semi-final) complete diplomacy game!



Even if you guys win the series, you can still find a conspiracy theory. Kudos. How about I wear the hat now? India threw the first 2 matches because Pakistan badly needed to feel good about themselves especially since Pakistan plays little cricket - India also decided to field their 3rd string bowling attack against Pakistan to give Pakistan an easy win - so Zaheer, Umesh, Aaron, Sreesanth, Praveen Kumar were all rested. The only real match was the the third one.


----------



## KRAIT

@Stealth You mean to say your players can be easily bought by BCCI. Now whose fault is this ?

May be you guys should give more money to your players who often chew balls to quench their hunger. 

A Ranji trophy player in India earns more than your National team player and your players cry to take them into IPL.

Don't blame us if you can't trust your players.

Tumhare politicians bikau hain, bureaucracy bikau hai, media bikau hai, ab PCB aur Players bikau hai. Bhai itna business to Indians bhi nahi karte.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

Jackdaws said:


> Even if you guys win the series, you can still find a conspiracy theory. Kudos. How about I wear the hat now? India threw the first 2 matches because Pakistan badly needed to feel good about themselves especially since Pakistan plays little cricket - India also decided to field their 3rd string bowling attack against Pakistan to give Pakistan an easy win - so Zaheer, Umesh, Aaron, Sreesanth, Praveen Kumar were all rested. The only real match was the the third one.



Also to help Pakistan win match BCCI told umpires to give wrong decisions and in favor of Pakistan.. Yaar yeh to hadd hi ho gyi BCCI ki aman ki asha ki.. IPL mein khila lete series gift kar ke Aman ki Asha ka drama kareinge.. This is totally BCCI topi drama.. Also trust me, I believe in this conspiracy theory and i am very serious..


----------



## Supply&Demand

Stealth said:


> Look how Cricket is going... completely scripted.... Pakistan won the series against India in India. That was the most humiliation for the Dhoni team. Just to tackle the situation on Indian side (Public), Dhoni selected for the Man of the Match just to calm down public reaction. Yesterday match was completely one sided. Pakistan team has enough capability to run 167. Not such a big target. All topi drama of this Fielding Fielding just only one batsman was out rest of all catch/LBW/etc. Look how they played... how Pakistani players out... how Irfan, Junaid run-out. Hafeez comes out on @ 6th position because of so called injury issue but unfortunately that was not the injury issue. Hafeez did strike shot @ 6th position when Match was completely under control and Pakistan have few wickets left. That was bullshit Aman-ke-Asha ******* because of whom Pakistan Cricket did what PCB advised Pakistan Cricket Team and what BCCI request/Advised to PCB. Hope you get it the situation. Look the shameful celebration at the end of the match by Yuvraj and Kholi (Celebration like a Series Victory). Pakistan already won this series. After 3rd match *with in hour BCCI announced team for the next series*. Look how the business is going on. If Pakistan white wash Indian team in India. BCCI don't have extra option to re-select complete team and very hard for the selectors to give chance to Ghautum, Kholi etc. Situation will definitely hard for BCCI to make team in such short period.
> 
> That's what I call BCCI and PCB topi drama as usual!
> 
> Its not about winning the series in India; thats what we have seen in Mohali (semi-final) complete diplomacy game!




may be we can add one more conspiracy theory... India willingly lost the series to Pakistan as we wanted Most Favored nation status in trade...and now Pakistan will happily give us what we want...How gullible!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Supply&Demand said:


> may be we can add one more conspiracy theory... India willingly lost the series to Pakistan as we wanted Most Favored nation status in trade...and now Pakistan will happily give us what we want...How gullible!!!


 Good one. We made money from Cricket and now we will make by trade. Hindu Baniya on roll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

jbond197 said:


> Also to help Pakistan win match BCCI told umpires to give wrong decisions and in favor of Pakistan.. Yaar yeh to hadd hi ho gyi BCCI ki aman ki asha ki.. IPL mein khila lete series gift kar ke Aman ki Asha ka drama kareinge.. This is totally BCCI topi drama.. Also trust me, I believe in this conspiracy theory and i am very serious..



do you know how much amount of money you indian pricks made due to this aman ke asha cricket series?? it were you guys who were lining up for the match tickets not us, heck indians didnt even allowed pakistani fans inside their stadium, pakistan didnt earn one penny because of it, and even the BCCI gifted the man of the match to dhoni two times he didnt deserved it but a pakistani player did

the only thing pakistan gained through this was a series win which will eventually improve its ranking, if you are so much of a conspiracy theorists, what about test series loss to the england in your home turf? was that because of aman ke asha too, or just because how big of a joke and loser you guys have become 

its not a pakistani or BCCI conspiracy that sehwag has failed and got kicked out of ODI series with england


----------



## KRAIT

darkinsky said:


> do you know how much amount of money you indian pricks made due to this aman ke asha cricket series?? it were you guys who were lining up for the match tickets not us, heck indians didnt even allowed pakistani fans inside their stadium, pakistan didnt earn one penny because of it, and even the BCCI gifted the man of the match to dhoni two times he didnt deserved it but a pakistani player did
> the only thing pakistan gained through this was a series win which will eventually improve its ranking, if you are so much of a conspiracy theorists, what about test series loss to the england in your home turf? was that because of aman ke asha too, or just because how big of a joke and loser you guys have become
> its not a pakistani or BCCI conspiracy that sehwag has failed and got kicked out of ODI series with england


Well BCCI earned a lot from selling TV rights, match was watched all over world, we showed that we are ready for peace so world will see us with different eyes etc. etc. Think, how many companies like Nike, Adidas, Reebok etc. will get increase in sales, resulting in more FDI and hence better economy.

Now we might hire Pakistani players for IPL and earn more money.

This money used will help our economy and we will buy more weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

KRAIT said:


> Well BCCI earned a lot from selling TV rights, match was watched all over world, we showed that we are ready for peace so world will see us with different eyes etc. etc. Think, how many companies like Nike, Adidas, Reebok etc. will get increase in sales, resulting in more FDI and hence better economy.
> 
> Now we might hire Pakistani players for IPL and earn more money.
> 
> This money used will help our economy and we will buy more weapons.



it will help your players not getting bankrupt after series of humiliations


----------



## KRAIT

darkinsky said:


> it will help your players not getting bankrupt after series of humiliations


Bankrupt ? 

Dhoni has enough money that even if he stops playing, your 11 players won't be able to earn equal money in their entire career, combined.


----------



## darkinsky

KRAIT said:


> Bankrupt ?
> 
> Dhoni has enough money that even if he stops playing, your 11 players won't be able to earn equal money in their entire career, combined.



well dhoni must have already lost all the money by betting for his indian team and paying all the liabilities


----------



## KRAIT

darkinsky said:


> well dhoni must have already lost all the money by betting for his indian team and paying all the liabilities


Dude, why will he bet ?


----------



## walwal

Stealth said:


> Look how Cricket is going... completely scripted.... Pakistan won the series against India in India. That was the most humiliation for the Dhoni team. Just to tackle the situation on Indian side (Public), Dhoni selected for the Man of the Match just to calm down public reaction. Yesterday match was completely one sided. Pakistan team has enough capability to run 167. Not such a big target. All topi drama of this Fielding Fielding just only one batsman was out rest of all catch/LBW/etc. Look how they played... how Pakistani players out... how Irfan, Junaid run-out. Hafeez comes out on @ 6th position because of so called injury issue but unfortunately that was not the injury issue. Hafeez did strike shot @ 6th position when Match was completely under control and Pakistan have few wickets left. That was bullshit Aman-ke-Asha ******* because of whom Pakistan Cricket did what PCB advised Pakistan Cricket Team and what BCCI request/Advised to PCB. Hope you get it the situation. Look the shameful celebration at the end of the match by Yuvraj and Kholi (Celebration like a Series Victory). Pakistan already won this series. After 3rd match *with in hour BCCI announced team for the next series*. Look how the business is going on. If Pakistan white wash Indian team in India. BCCI don't have extra option to re-select complete team and very hard for the selectors to give chance to Ghautum, Kholi etc. Situation will definitely hard for BCCI to make team in such short period.
> 
> That's what I call BCCI and PCB topi drama as usual!
> 
> Its not about winning the series in India; thats what we have seen in Mohali (semi-final) complete diplomacy game!



Too much to digest within one breath. Conspiracy at its best.


----------



## nair

never expected a conspiracy theory on this series........ Hmm wonder if there happened to be a rain.... My friends will find a conspiracy in it.... I guess we should enjoy this theory and have fun on their imagination...

I congratulate both the team for wonderful match.... Pakistan played well for entire match but last 4 overs.... Inda played well in last 4 overs and won the match...... but Congrats to pakistan for winning the series *( Let me see if anyone can find a conspiracy theory on my post)*


----------



## Spring Onion

Dont know why the excuses are there for defeat and victory by both sides. The Indian media suddenly felt superiority over last victory and was boasting about Indian performance while totally ignoring the fact that Pakistan played well over all.

the readers comments that India cricket board payed Pakistan for losing.

this is funny indeed.


----------



## KRAIT

Andromache said:


> Dont know why the excuses are there for defeat and victory by both sides. The Indian media suddenly felt superiority over last victory and was boasting about Indian performance while totally ignoring the fact that Pakistan played well over all.
> the readers comments that India cricket board payed Pakistan for losing.
> this is funny indeed.


Well Pakistani media said similar things after WC 2011 Semi Final. 



nair said:


> never expected a conspiracy theory on this series........ Hmm wonder if there happened to be a rain.... My friends will find a conspiracy in it.... I guess we should enjoy this theory and have fun on their imagination...
> I congratulate both the team for wonderful match.... Pakistan played well for entire match but last 4 overs.... Inda played well in last 4 overs and won the match...... but Congrats to pakistan for winning the series *( Let me see if anyone can find a conspiracy theory on my post)*


I can.

Artificial rain can be caused by introducing Aerosols in atmosphere like Silver Iodide (AgI). Similarly moisture content can be increased in atmosphere by using this. Hence India did this before match and by the time second innings started, moisture content increased in the field and ground. Hence ball was swinging like hell. That gave us so many maiden overs.


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Well Pakistani media said similar things after WC 2011 Semi Final.



Pakistan's reaching Semis was enough to prove we are not that a bad team.

on the other hand Indian media suddenly find some straws to cling. The reality is Pakistan played well as compared to India.


----------



## KRAIT

Andromache said:


> Pakistan's reaching Semis was enough to prove we are not that a bad team.
> on the other hand Indian media suddenly find some straws to cling. The reality is Pakistan played well as compared to India.


Where did I say otherwise ? I said, Pakistani media was showing programs after programs on Match Fixing of Indian Semifinal and even Final with Sri Lanka.

I even asked Pakistanis to stop these conspiracy theories and at least respect what your players gave you. A series win against India in India.


I think its not Indian media and definitely not Indian cricketer. 

[url]http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/228263-sarfaraz-nawaz-says-3rd-odi-fixed.html#post3776196
[/URL]


----------



## Windjammer

On a lighter note, one twitter said, "All women in Delhi were safe yesterday, since all men were watching cricket".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Where did I say otherwise ? I said, Pakistani media was showing programs after programs on Match Fixing of Indian Semifinal and even Final with Sri Lanka.
> 
> I even asked Pakistanis to stop these conspiracy theories and at least respect what your players gave you. A series win against India in India.
> 
> 
> I think its not Indian media and definitely not Indian cricketer.
> 
> [url]http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/228263-sarfaraz-nawaz-says-3rd-odi-fixed.html#post3776196
> [/URL]



Sarfaraz is an Idiot and a politician that too affiliated with Nawaz Shareef. That can sum up his intelect level


----------



## nair

KRAIT said:


> Well Pakistani media said similar things after WC 2011 Semi Final.
> 
> 
> I can.
> 
> Artificial rain can be caused by introducing Aerosols in atmosphere like Silver Iodide (AgI). Similarly moisture content can be increased in atmosphere by using this. Hence India did this before match and by the time second innings started, moisture content increased in the field and ground. Hence ball was swinging like hell. That gave us so many maiden overs.




Now you amazed me... it can be 2 reasons... either you live in pakistan or you spend too much time in PDF to come across such a great theory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

nair said:


> Now you amazed me... it can be 2 reasons... either you live in pakistan or you spend too much time in PDF to come across such a great theory


Nope, I researched on this as a time pass while guiding few students on their B.Tech project. 

China uses it for drought affected regions. US used it during Vietnam war but it back fired at them. Environmental warfare is not allowed now.



Windjammer said:


> On a lighter note, one twitter said, "All women in Delhi were safe yesterday, since all men were watching cricket".


So were Indian soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Windjammer said:


> On a lighter note, one twitter said, "All women in Delhi were safe yesterday, *since all men were watching cricket*".



So were the women


----------



## HappinessMark!

the only option I am left with is to suspect ' Match was Fixed' 
congratulation Indian, bro!!!
SAW SAW SAW Better luck to us for a green wash next time. SAW SAW SAW 
SAW SAW SAW ameen SAW SAW SAW
God bless us all!!!
thanks for the prayers and comments and suggestions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodBoy

Windjammer said:


> On a lighter note, one twitter said, "All women in Delhi were safe yesterday, since all men were watching cricket".



On a same ultra-lighter note... same can be said about Pakistan but a small difference... 

"All *animals *in Pakistan were safe yesterday, since all men were watching cricket" 

If you are still wondering then just remember the #1 top spot search coming through Pakistan.Poor animals cant talk and complaint or else...



HappinessMark! said:


> the only option I am left with is to suspect ' Match was Fixed'
> congratulation Indian, bro!!!
> SAW SAW SAW Better luck to us for a green wash next time. SAW SAW SAW
> SAW SAW SAW ameen SAW SAW SAW
> God bless us all!!!
> thanks for the prayers and comments and suggestions.



Abe chup ho ja yaar ab to... Pakistan won 2-1.


----------

